# Seguimento Sul - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

face ao estado de necessidade do campo e das reservas de água é necessário que continue a chover com intensidade.

A precipitação até agora está abaixo dos valores modelados. 

Este complexo de baixas pressões no atlântico é a nossa derradeira oportunidade. Espera-se que continue a produzir chuva.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

Boas,
Por Monchique tem sido mais vento do que chuva está noite .
Acumulados de ontem 43,7 mm
Não chove neste momento 
11,2°C
988 pressão 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Boa noite,
Bem vindos a março.
Espero que este mês seja chuvoso e traga alegria a todos nós....
Estou a contar com um bom mês de chuva!
Dados de ontem, dia 28 de fevereiro

Acumulados de 43,7 mm
Máxima de 12,7ºC
Mínima de 11,ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 00:36)

*Relatório climatológico do mês de fevereiro:*

Temperatura máxima de *18,1ºC*
Temperatura mínima de *1,1ºC*
Acumulado de chuva de *113,0670 mm*
Dia mais chuvoso (28 fevereiro)
Dias de chuva = 8 

Dados da estação meteoreológica Netatmo


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

Boas,
A chuva regressou 
11,3°C
987 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2018 às 02:51)

Chove copiosamente pela Manta Rota.
Já registei rajadas de 75kms/h


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2018 às 07:12)

Muita chuva, vento e trovoada durante a noite. Dormi um pouco mal à pala do vento que de vez em quando era mais forte. E continua a chover e bem por aqui


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia 
Chove
Acumulado desde meia noite de 18,5 mm
Temperatura de 11,4°C
984 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (1 Mar 2018 às 08:08)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Por Monchique tem sido mais vento do que chuva está noite .
> Acumulados de ontem 43,7 mm
> Não chove neste momento
> ...



Ahh Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 43,6mm..ganhaste por 0.1mm joselamego

Esta noite dps da meia noite já rendeu mais 19,6mm

Total deste evento em Faro (cidade) 73,0mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 08:13)

MikeCT disse:


> Ahh Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 43,6mm..ganhaste por 0.1mm joselamego
> 
> Esta noite dps da meia noite já rendeu mais 19,6mm
> 
> Total deste evento em Faro (cidade) 73,0mm


Olá, 
Eu tenho 18,5 mm depois da meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 08:56)

Boas,
Continua a chuva 
19,5 mm acumulado 
11,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (1 Mar 2018 às 09:33)

A zona do interior central do Algarve teve com base numa E.M.A um acumulado no dia 28/02 de 47,8 mm, muito bom para a falta de agua nesta zona.

Hoje continua a chuva, com um acumulado a rondar os 17 mm...

As ribeiras finalmente já  começam a correr....


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

Boas,
Grande chuvada em Monchique 20,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Grande chuvada pela Boavista dos Pinheiros e agora trovoada


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

vamm disse:


> Grande chuvada pela Boavista dos Pinheiros e agora trovoada


Fixe! Afinal a chuva também rega a tua zona.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

joselamego disse:


> Fixe! Afinal a chuva também rega a tua zona.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Ao 4º dia deu-se o milagre da multiplicação 
Custou a vir, mas agora é aguaceiro atrás de aguaceiro com um relâmpagozito ou outro.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

Por Cuba hoje sigo com 5.8mm até agora. Ontem o total foram 4.3mm.
Vento recomeça a apertar, acabo de registar rajada de *80.4km/h*, já bem perto do máximo de 86.9km/h de 28/Jan.
Como o pico de vento na zona será por volta das 13-14h, promete...
Que continue a chuva!


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 11:00)

Acumulado de 21,2 mm( desde meia noite) 

Muito vento 
11,8°C
988 hPa 
96% HR 
Já há abertas de sol e aguaceiros  ao mesmo tempo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Rajada: *85.3km/h*!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

*91.7km/h*, novo recorde de rajada da estação!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

A Bóia de Faro registou às 11h20m, uma onda de 11.96 mt.  A altura significativa das ondas anda nos 5.8 mt com tendência a aumentar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

53 km/h em Serpa
Cadeiras e mesas de esplanadas a voar


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

Muito vento por aqui,

Estou a ter imensos problemas com o vento no pluviômetro, hoje os dados de precipitação são para esquecer.
Os problemas surgem com as rajadas acima dos +/- 70kms/h.

Pelas minhas contas devemos ir com uns 25mm +/- desde as 00h.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Tavira quase nos 20 mm desde a meia-noite. Evento vai com cerca de 80 mm.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Muito vento por Monchique 
Rajadas significativas( como não tenho anenómetro na estação , não sei as rajadas) 
Chuvisca
Temperatura de 12,2°C
A pressão atmosférica está a aumentar 991 hPa  
Acumulado de 21,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

O vento forte é bem visível através da webcam de Serpa:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Bonita imagem agora em Mértola:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcammertola/


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

Impressionante, o número de ocorrências desde das 12 h, devido a queda de árvores.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

rajada de 67.6 km/h em Serpa
já tocam as sirenes dos bombeiros...


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

Beja: 74.5 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 13:36)

Estremoz: rajadas de vento muito fortes nos últimos 20 minutos...


----------



## AMFC (1 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

A acompanhar com muita atenção, forte agitação marítima a coincidir com marés vivas coloca Algarve em alerta.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

AMFC disse:


> A acompanhar com muita atenção, forte agitação marítima a coincidir com marés vivas coloca Algarve em alerta.


Tenho um vídeo feito pela minha mãe do mar a chegar ao passadiço na praia de Monte Gordo, mais logo partilho. Para quem conhece a zona, surpreende... Os dados estavam lançados (ondulação, pressão baixa, vento, lua cheia...), hoje era o dia...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde,
Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã, acabou de cair outro agora! Entretanto, e tal como o radar mostrava, entre Portalegre e Arronches caiu o dilúvio, tanto que os ribeiros estavam a galgar as margens. Há campos alagados por todo o lado...quem viu isto e quem vê. 

Neste momento, o destaque vai para o vento muito forte, visto estar de oeste não dá qualquer hipótese, este vale é um autêntico corredor de vento quando está nesta direção. Em Portalegre não havia assim tanto. 
*12,3ºC*


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

Já vi a água chegar quase ao antigo casino da Manta Rota nos anos 90. Em Monte gordo não avança muito graças ao molhe, que acumula areia. Como estará a Barra artificial que abriram em cacela velha?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Mar incrível por aqui, com ondulação bem grande e que irá causar mais alguns problemas na maré cheia.

Entretanto, registei 107,8km/h na estação de Carvoeiro. 

A chuva é que, não sendo nada má, poderia ser mais... levo 30mm em Carvoeiro e 40mm nas Fontes, neste evento.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

Ontem o dia fechou com 61,6mm.
Hoje têm caído alguns aguaceiros e tem havido algumas abertas, o vento também sopra com intensidade mas nada de anormal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

frederico disse:


> Já vi a água chegar quase ao antigo casino da Manta Rota nos anos 90. Em Monte gordo não avança muito graças ao molhe, que acumula areia. Como estará a Barra artificial que abriram em cacela velha?



A situação em toda a costa Algarvia está muito grave.
Em Cacela Velha o mar galgou toda a Ilha, vê o video abaixo.
Alguns exemplos:

Cacela Velha:

Manta Rota:

Monte Gordo:


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

Na IPMA de Reguengos, *9,6 mm* às 14h seguida de *12,2 mm* às 15h. Muito bom para aquela zona.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O vento forte é bem visível através da webcam de Serpa:
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/





RedeMeteo disse:


> Bonita imagem agora em Mértola:
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcammertola/



Não é possível ver estas páginas nem a página do *meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz*.

Recebo até um aviso do anti-vírus àcerca destas páginas.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

a nova muralha da china destruida em monte gordo? mas garantiram-nos que não ia voltar a acontecer!


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

o bar indestrutível da praia do pneco em albufeira... construção de janeiro de 2018.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/01/reconstrucao-de-apoio-de-praia-abre-cratera-no-peneco/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2018 às 16:01)

Agreste disse:


> a nova muralha da china destruida em monte gordo? mas garantiram-nos que não ia voltar a acontecer!



Não me parece que o Passadiço esteja a ser afectado.
É uma das grandes vantagens de ser elevado.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

StormRic disse:


> Na IPMA de Reguengos, *9,6 mm* às 14h seguida de *12,2 mm* às 15h. Muito bom para aquela zona.




É muito estranho!

Ou mudaram a estação de local ou a sobreposição das imagens de radar não coincidem com o mapa (o que é grave pra nossa consulta)


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Kraliv disse:


> É muito estranho!
> 
> Ou mudaram a estação de local ou a sobreposição das imagens de radar não coincidem com o mapa (o que é grave pra nossa consulta)



Com efeito não se consegue identificar células com ecos correspondentes a tal acumulado e a passar em Reguengos (vila) no período. Vou verificar as coordenadas da estação.
Espero que não se tenham distraído com os sistema de rega ou resolvido lavar o pluviómetro


----------



## TiagoPortimao (1 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

Olá a todos. Já sigo o fórum a alguns anos mas nunca tive interesse em criar conta. Mas como hoje houve uma grande ondulação nas praias onde vivo (Portimão), decidi criar uma conta para partilhar com vocês os vídeos que fiz. Os três primeiros vídeos são da Praia da Rocha e os outros dois da Praia do Vau.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Kraliv disse:


> Ou mudaram a estação de local





StormRic disse:


> Vou verificar as coordenadas da estação.



Não é possível saber as coordenadas da estação, não consta nas listas de estações. No entanto a estação, pelo nome, não se situa mesmo em Reguengos mas no Corval que dista cerca de 5 Km para ENE. Não se vislumbra, no entanto, também para esse local, células capazes no intervalo das 13h às 15h de hoje. Pelos dados (HTML) a série de registos da precipitação parece consistente, não se detecta por aí qualquer anomalia.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

TiagoPortimao disse:


> Olá a todos. Já sigo o fórum a alguns anos mas nunca tive interesse em criar conta. Mas como hoje houve uma grande ondulação nas praias onde vivo (Portimão), decidi criar uma conta para partilhar com vocês os vídeos que fiz. Os três primeiros vídeos são da Praia da Rocha e os outros dois da Praia do Vau.



 Bem vindo e bons vídeos!


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Boas,
Tem caído alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde 
Agora o sol está dar ar sua graça 
Temperatura atual de 10,2°C
90% HR 
998 hPa 
Acumulados desde meia noite de 
22,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 17:18)

TiagoPortimao disse:


> Olá a todos. Já sigo o fórum a alguns anos mas nunca tive interesse em criar conta. Mas como hoje houve uma grande ondulação nas praias onde vivo (Portimão), decidi criar uma conta para partilhar com vocês os vídeos que fiz. Os três primeiros vídeos são da Praia da Rocha e os outros dois da Praia do Vau.


Bem vindo !
Parabéns pelos vídeos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> Não é possível saber as coordenadas da estação, não consta nas listas de estações. No entanto a estação, pelo nome, não se situa mesmo em Reguengos mas no Corval que dista cerca de 5 Km para ENE. Não se vislumbra, no entanto, também para esse local, células capazes no intervalo das 13h às 15h de hoje. Pelos dados (HTML) a série de registos da precipitação parece consistente, não se detecta por aí qualquer anomalia.




Temos que questionar o IPMA sobre esses valores!


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

TiagoPortimao disse:


> Olá a todos. Já sigo o fórum a alguns anos mas nunca tive interesse em criar conta. Mas como hoje houve uma grande ondulação nas praias onde vivo (Portimão), decidi criar uma conta para partilhar com vocês os vídeos que fiz. Os três primeiros vídeos são da Praia da Rocha e os outros dois da Praia do Vau.




Bem vindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

Beja: 74.5 km/h


StormRic disse:


> Não é possível ver estas páginas nem a página do *meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz*.
> 
> Recebo até um aviso do anti-vírus àcerca destas páginas.


agora ja funciona


----------



## vamm (1 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Isto é que tem sido um dia bem regado e arejado 
Agora cai mais um bom aguaceiro e o frio já se faz sentir.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Boa noite amigos,

Dados de precipitação deste evento: Tempestade Emma

Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm

27 fev – 30,6 mm

28 fev – 43, 7 mm

1 mar – 22,5 mm

Total = 120,6 mm

E isto até às 20 h de hoje

O que acham?


----------



## comentador (1 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Boa noite a todos!

Finalmente o anticiclone de Alvalade dissipou-se e na noite passada e durante o dia de hoje caíram 30,0 mm. Há muito que não se via chover assim com intensidade. Hoje já os campos pareciam mais verdes. Que venha muito mais bem precisamos todos e em especial aqui no vale do Sado. Total do evento: 34,0 mm


----------



## JCARL (1 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos,
> 
> Dados de precipitação deste evento: Tempestade Emma
> 
> ...



Muito bom 30 mm por dia. O pior é que o stock de medronho vai mesmo abaixo!!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

StormRic disse:


> Não é possível saber as coordenadas da estação, não consta nas listas de estações. No entanto a estação, pelo nome, não se situa mesmo em Reguengos mas no Corval que dista cerca de 5 Km para ENE. Não se vislumbra, no entanto, também para esse local, células capazes no intervalo das 13h às 15h de hoje. Pelos dados (HTML) a série de registos da precipitação parece consistente, não se detecta por aí qualquer anomalia.



Pelas imagens do Rain Alarm parece-me ter ocorrido um desfasamento de 1 a 2 horas entre a ocorrência da precipitação e o posterior registo no site do IPMA.... Faltam-me as imagens de satélite do SAT24 entre as 10h00 e as 15h00...


----------



## grandeurso (1 Mar 2018 às 20:47)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Finalmente o anticiclone de Alvalade dissipou-se e na noite passada e durante o dia de hoje caíram 30,0 mm. Há muito que não se via chover assim com intensidade. Hoje já os campos pareciam mais verdes. Que venha muito mais bem precisamos todos e em especial aqui no vale do Sado. Total do evento: 34,0 mm



redemeteo, e o anticiclone de Serpa que tal vai indo? Como o site esteve em baixo não tenho podido seguir a precipitação....


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 20:51)

@joselamego , dentro dos valores previstos.

*Comparação da previsão dos modelos na saída das 00 do dia 26/02/2018 (2ª feira) até dia 1/03/2018 às 18h*:

*ECM*







*GFS




*

Perante, os acumulados existentes, o modelo que modelou até agora, melhor foi, sem dúvida, alguma o ECM. Nem sei, como dizem que os modelos falharam, claro, se formos analisar o nosso quintal é capaz que exista zonas em que os acumulados não estejam dentro destes valores, mas se formos analisarmos no global, o ECM foi o que modelou melhor até agora, sem dúvida alguma. 

Acima de tudo, todos criticam, mas no fim, quase ninguém analisa os eventos, mas todos dizem que os modelos falharam, porque não choveu o prometido no nosso quintal. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Boas, por aqui, a noite foi chuvosa, principalmente entre as 2h30m e as 3h10m, em que choveu com alguma intensidade, tendo causado inundações na cidade, segundo o Prociv.

Durante o dia, o vento soprou com rajadas bastante fortes entre as 12h e as 14h, aonde ocorreram quedas de árvores em praticamente todo o Algarve.

A tarde, teve alguns aguaceiros fortes, mas agora, está tudo calmo.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC
actual: 12.0ºC

Precipitação: 22 mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joselamego , dentro dos valores previstos.
> 
> *Comparação da previsão dos modelos na saída das 00 do dia 26/02/2018 (2ª feira) até dia 1/03/2018 às 18h*:
> 
> ...


Obrigado algarvio 1980!
Eu pessoalmente confio e gosto mais do modelo europeu...É o melhor!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 20:55)

JCARL disse:


> Muito bom 30 mm por dia. O pior é que o stock de medronho vai mesmo abaixo!!!!!!


É que vai mesmo e este fim semana há  a feira dos enchidos...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

O aviso amarelo do IPMA para a precipitação é estranho, só a partir das 09h, mas quer o GFS quer o ECM, o período mais chuvoso é durante a madrugada.


----------



## luky (1 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

Ondas no Carvoeiro


----------



## JPAG (1 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Por aqui dia sem história, tirando o registo de vento forte entre as 12 e as 15 horas. A chuva que se registou foi quase toda na madrugada passada e durante o dia ainda houve grandes períodos de sol. 
As ribeiras da zona encheram ontem quando choveu muito, mas hoje ao passar lá vi que estavam novamente sem correr. Espero que amanhã volte a chover mais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

grandeurso disse:


> redemeteo, e o anticiclone de Serpa que tal vai indo? Como o site esteve em baixo não tenho podido seguir a precipitação....


vai mais ou menos 
já podes consultar o site novamente


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

Boas,
Recomeça a chover em Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 9,3°C
1002 hPa 
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (1 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Aqui em Braga é que estamos sem antílope nenhum. Hoje vi a minha rua a deitar água por todos os poros: buracos no muro, por cima do muro, a descer as escadas, etc. Já só falta as casas começarem a deitar água pela abertura das caixas de correio, mas água dentro da minha caixa de correio, a humedecer-me a correspondência, isso já eu tive hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Cartaya acumulou até às 21 h: 70.0 mm

Ontem e hoje, Cartaya acumulou 116.2 mm 

Ayamonte: ontem e hoje: 77.4 mm

Cádiz: ontem e hoje: 22.3 mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Em Monchique , 0,3 mm a juntar aos 22,5 mm de hoje acumulados 
9,2°C
Chuvisco fraco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

Foto tirada às 19 h 
Neste momento chove 
23,7 mm 
9,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

luky disse:


> Ondas no Carvoeiro



É perto... mas não é em Carvoeiro   Praia de Vale Centeanes.  

E aqui, em Benagil:


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

Por aqui chove de novo e o zumbido do vento já acalmou bastante


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

Já vai no dia 2 março 
Levo neste momento 0,4 mm
9,1°C
Chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 00:36)

*Serra d Òssa*: Manto de nuvens a partir dos 500 metros de altitude


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 01:09)

Boas,
Acumulado desde meia noite 
2,7 mm
9,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia ,
Continua a chuva 
19,1 mm acumulado desde a meia noite 
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
996 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 07:12)

Continua a chuva e o vento regressou.


----------



## grandeurso (2 Mar 2018 às 07:13)

Outra noite de vendaval por aqui. Desde que começou o evento, em três noites duas foram passadas de o lhos bem abertos tal a intensidade das rajadas. Entretanto, choveu bem mais do que que estaria previsto para aqui pelo barulho da chuva a cair...

Engano no tópico...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Mar 2018 às 07:41)

Tanta chuva!! Espectacular!!

Ontem, dia 1 aqui na Manta Rota acumulei mais 25 mm.

Ontem deste das 00h já levo 24 mm

Até agora este evento já me deixou 124 mm.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia amigos,
Aqui Monchique chuva , chuva, chuva 
21,0 mm acumulado desde a meia noite 
Temperatura atual de 13,0°C
Além da chuva está nevoeiro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 09:28)

A semana vai com 

4,3 + 5,1 + 44,2 + 20,6 + 13,7 = 82,9mm

ainda não chegámos aos 100mm. 

Hoje, sexta-feira tem de fechar nos 100mm ou acima disso.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

a média destes 3 meses para Faro é

Jan + Fev + Mar = 160,3mm

De janeiro para cá levamos 119,5mm.

31,4 + 53,8 + 34,3

Estamos a 75% do normal, portanto em seca moderada.


----------



## Redfish (2 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Na zona Algarve Central Interior os acumulados desde segunda já superam os 100 mm

S - 9.1
T - 7.1
Q - 47.8
Q - 19.8
S - 18.3

Total desta semana - 102.1 mm


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Estamos já em linha com o mês de março.
Recuperamos um pouco do que não choveu em fevereiro.
Precisamos de recuperar janeiro que ficou a menos de metade da média. 

A ver se a chuva continua a cair com intensidade.


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

Sai de Samora as 7:00 e sempre a chover até Portalegre, agora  Portalegre chove com muitos metros cúbicos, confesso que já não estava habituado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

Continua a chuva por Monchique 
24 mm acumulado 
13,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Portalegre chove com muitos metros cúbicos, confesso que já não estava habituado



Uma diferença abismal daquilo que foram os últimos meses... Também já não estava habituado

Bom dia

Ontem, após os aguaceiros fortes (quando ia para Portalegre, quase tive de parar, pois num espaço de 500 mts tínhamos as torneiras abertas), arrefeceu bastante mas felizmente ainda deu para uma corridinha sem me molhar 
Durante a madrugada continuou a precipitação e tudo parece recuperar um pouco desta seca. Agora, em Arronches, chuva constante, por vezes moderada, vento fraco e sensação térmica desagradável.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Mar 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia! Ontem depois das 12:40h houve um corte de energia na zona e a estação deixou de reportar em directo, apesar de continuar a registar os dados. A situação só foi reposta às 17h e só consegui voltar a por tudo operacional pelas 20h. Oficiosamente (pois só amanhã vou ver com detalhes os dados da estação) posso dizer que registei uma rajada de 96.5km/h, que supera os 91.7km/h registados antes da falha de energia. Mas amanhã confirmo 
A chuva tem caído com maior regularidade mas com pouca acumulação, totais desde 2ª feira: 1.8+2.5+4.3+8.6+2.8 = 20.0mm...
Actuais: 14.8ºC / 97% HR / Vento 48.3km/h / Raj 72.4km/h / 995hPa
Ventania continua portanto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

Mais uma vez nestas situações extremas, todo o cuidado é pouco, e nunca se deve substimar as forças da natureza, que por vezes são traiçoeiras


----------



## JPAG (2 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

Há cerca de 1 hora em Elvas. Chuva fraca mas essencial para os campos.







[/IMG]


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2018 às 11:29)

Por hoje está feito, não deve chover muito mais... agravamento só ao final do dia. 

Está a ir tudo em direção ao estreito de gibraltar.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Aqui por Monchique continua a chuva 
24,5 mm acumulado 
13,5°C
98% HR 
Caí certinha a chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (2 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Desde as 0:00 horas de hoje, em alvalade acumulou 10,5 mm. Bem bom! Comparado com a acumulação de outras regiões não é muito, mas é sempre bem vinda. Pode ser que Alvalade chegue aos 100 mm na próxima semana


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Rajada de 107.8km/h....
Wow...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2018 às 12:52)

E parece que continuam as rajadas muito fortes por aí, interessante...


----------



## JPAG (2 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Neste momento trovoada em Elvas. Fortes trovões e começa a intensificar a chuva


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Boas,
Em Monchique depois de uma pausa da chuva eis que ela regressa de novo 
Não há vento, apenas chuva 
24,9 mm acumulados 
13,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Grande carga de água 
26,4 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

Estremoz: rajadas de vento muito fortes na última meia hora.

*EDIT (13h25):* Rajadas de vento muito fortes


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

JPAG disse:


> Neste momento trovoada em Elvas. Fortes trovões e começa a intensificar a chuva


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 13:25)

Por Arronches e por Esperança caiu bem e com bastante vontade. Estamos à espera de mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Chove torrencial, deve ser as abertas que o @Agreste falava.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (2 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

Por Cuba continuo com diversas rajadas acima dos 90km/h e vento médio acima dos 60km/h, com 5 minutos a 75.6km/h... (e ao contrário de ontem a luz ainda se aguenta!)
Sigo com 3.5mm acumulados hoje, mas já ouvi aqui falar e faz todo o sentido: com tanto vento a própria medição de precipitação deverá ser inferior à real (na situação limite com chuva a vir na horizontal não entraria nada no pluviómetro).
Alguém tem ideia da influencia que isto pode ter? É que sigo com 22mm acumulados neste evento, mas tenho vento para dar e vendar


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Mar 2018 às 13:53)

Algures no Alentejo, corre bem.
Agora em Arraiolos, vento pouco moderado, diria forte












Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Que manhã de temporal! Aguaceiros muito fortes, uns atrás dos outros e com muito vento. Este sim, voltou para fazer estragos.

PS: caem _guardanapos_ nas Penhas da Saúde


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

Boas, 
Por aqui, chuva de madrugada e manhã. Agora trovoada  e muito vento.


----------



## JCARL (2 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Por aqui, começou a trovejar. Toda a manhã foi com chuva, com alguns períodos mais intensos.


----------



## luky (2 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

Carvoeiro, hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Temporal!!!!Chuva e vento muito fortes


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 16:10)

Por Monchique céu nublado 
Já não chove desde as 14 h
Acumulado desde a meia noite de 27,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,7°C
998 hPa 
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (2 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

joselamego disse:


> Por Monchique céu nublado
> Já não chove desde as 14 h
> Acumulado desde a meia noite de 27,1 mm
> Temperatura atual de 13,7°C
> ...


Quanto é vai já o evento em mm?


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Évora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

JCARL disse:


> Quanto é vai já o evento em mm?


147,7 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 16:30)

joselamego disse:


> 147,7 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só!!!, fogo aqui nem aos 60mm ainda chegou, isso ai é o penico do algarve.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 16:31)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Só!!!, fogo aqui nem aos 60mm ainda chegou, isso ai é o penico do algarve.


Já me tinham dito , quando fiquei colocado na escola de Monchique ! 
É o 2° Minho de Portugal ! 

Espero que chova mais na tua zona! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Trovão #portalegre 

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

Em direção a oeste e chove torrencialmente na A6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Mar 2018 às 16:40)

cats and dogs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Granizo por Arronches, com uma bela chuvada. O gelo é dispensável...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

a trovoada passou mesmo por cima da vila, a sorte foi ser rápido senão ia dar problemas. Granizo com tamanho considerável...
Entretanto, acalmou mas vão-se ouvindo trovões. Temperatura desceu para *9.7°C *


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Granizo por Arronches, com uma bela chuvada. O gelo é dispensável...



O gelo e a neve são necessários para a terra.
Claro que podem fazer estragos em determinadas culturas ou estruturas, mas ao descongelarem lentamente permitem uma excelente absorção da água, o que é benéfico para os aquíferos subterrâneos.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Granizo por Arronches, com uma bela chuvada. O gelo é dispensável...


Por aqui também granizo... são aguaceiros intensos mas curtos.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Granizo acumulado:









*
10,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

Forte aguaceiro 
Acumulado de 28,5 mm
12,2°C
Temperatura em descida 
Muito vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Em Portimão aguaceiro forte intercalado com sol 
Vento forte !
16°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

Neste momento em Portimão 
Aguaceiros intercalados com sol, arco íris , gaivotas em terra !
Praia da Rocha 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Praia da Rocha 
Portimão 




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

16°C
Praia da Rocha 
Portimão 
Mar tempestuoso 
O sol a espreitar 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Bem que cheia leva a ribeira de Quarteira na Ponte do Barão! Ontem à tarde dava para jogar à bola no leito, esta manhã já levava una boa torrente turva e agora ao fim da tarde já ia acima de meio
Dependendo do que aí vier pode mesmo saltar fora...é muita água em pouco tempo!

Segue chovendo forte e pingas gradas aqui perto de Quarteira. O vento esse não pára, constante moderado a forte o dia inteiro...impressionante!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Uau!!  Parece que esta a vir um grande temporal.. 
Faro


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Muito vento em Portimão !
As gaivotas estão terra , não se calam umas com as outras !








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Estremoz: trovoada por volta das 16h45. Agora aguaceiros moderados, com queda de granizo e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

*
Em Sousel*
É bom ver que os ribeiros já vão ganham alguma força...


----------



## luky (2 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Praia do Carvoeiro


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Granizo acumulado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui está a culpada   bem potente:





Agora tudo mais calmo, mesmo em termos de vento. Célula a sul e *9,9ºC
*
A estação de referência leva hoje *7.7mm* e *53.1mm* no total do evento até ao momento. Aqui em Arronches é bem superior, nestas situações é mesmo assim!


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Depois do final da tarde passada em Portimão, na praia da Rocha , em que vi gaivotas em terra, arco íris, aguaceiros, vento forte, o sol ....
.......
Monchique 

Temperatura atual de 11,6°C
Máxima de 14,1°C
Pressão a 1000 hPa 
Acumulado desde a meia noite de 
28,6 mm
Neste momento não chove , céu muito nublado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Aguaceiro por Monchique 
12,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 21:24)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Mar 2018 às 21:31)

Trovoada em Évora agora mesmo!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Trovoada em Estremoz... Trovão potente.


----------



## efcm (2 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem que cheia leva a ribeira de Quarteira na Ponte do Barão! Ontem à tarde dava para jogar à bola no leito, esta manhã já levava una boa torrente turva e agora ao fim da tarde já ia acima de meio
> Dependendo do que aí vier pode mesmo saltar fora...é muita água em pouco tempo!
> 
> Segue chovendo forte e pingas gradas aqui perto de Quarteira. O vento esse não pára, constante moderado a forte o dia inteiro...impressionante!


Fotos onde estão ?


----------



## Sulman (2 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

Grande Trovoada na última hora na zona de Arraiolos. Ruas inundadas, estradas cheias de lençóis de água, gelo nas ruas dada a forte granizada e a rede móvel esta bastante afetada.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

joselamego disse:


> 16°C
> Praia da Rocha
> Portimão
> Mar tempestuoso
> ...




Belos registos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Mar 2018 às 22:43)

aqui nao chega nenhuma célula potente


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 22:57)

Estou a ver que isto vem a descer e na minha rota está um eco vermelho


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

E de repente o vento parou... e regressou com muita chuvinha


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

10 mm em Tavira, o evento esta quase nos 100 mm. 

Era bom que caissem outros 100 ate dia 10 de Marco...


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> Belos registos.


Obrigado António Sales! Grato ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 02:30)

Boa noite
noite sem chuva 
Só deve começar chover a partir das 8h da manhã

Céu parcialmente nublado

Dados de precipitação desde que começou este evento:


Dia 26 fev – 23,8

27 fev – 30,6

28 fev – 43, 7

1 mar – 23,8

2 mar – 28,6

Total (até 2.30 da madrugada deste sábado) 

150,5 mm


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 02:46)

Primeiro aguaceiro do dia
veio mais cedo
acumulados de 0,3 mm


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Chuva intensa na última hora e parece que vem lá mais!  Já está tudo alagado e a correr e pelo até sexta não pára. Tem chovido muito nesta zona, provavelmente já todos os afluentes da barragem do Caia estão a correr, o que é, excelente. 

*10,3ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia amigos,
Do céu cai ouro 
Temperatura atual de 12,1°C
98% HR 
1003 hPa 
Acumulado desde meia noite 
2,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (3 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Muita chuva e trovoada nestes dias.

Acaba de cair um raio à porta de minha casa, o prédio tremeu durante uns 10 segundos.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Grande chuvada aqui !
12,3°C
Ouvi um trovão ao longe !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stromberg77 (3 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

Tambem senti essa descarga eletrica, nunca tinha ouvido
 um trovao tao forte (ka: 87,5) UAU !!!!!!!!


----------



## grandeurso (3 Mar 2018 às 11:54)

Serpa finalmente a chover de jeito pelo estação do redemeteo. Finalmente não redemeteo?


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

Grande chuvada 
Acumulei a subir 
5,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Stromberg77 disse:


> Tambem senti essa descarga eletrica, nunca tinha ouvido
> um trovao tao forte (ka: 87,5) UAU !!!!!!!!


Hoje por aqui tive três acima dos 150 kAmp , um deles acima dos 200kAmp, certamente dos mais fortes dos últimos anos em Portugal 

Fomos literalmente bombardeados


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

Estremoz: manhã de temporal, com longos períodos de chuva por vezes muito fortes...


----------



## Sulman (3 Mar 2018 às 12:20)

Grande Trovão, pelo radar deve estar mesmo ai a bater em Arraiolos...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

Falei com alguém que sentiu um grande barulho vindo de um trovão em Évora e que fez grande estrondo.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

grandeurso disse:


> Serpa finalmente a chover de jeito pelo estação do redemeteo. Finalmente não redemeteo?



Provavelmente ocorrência de trovoadas e forte precipitação, pelo menos pelos dados do radar do IPMA e do Blitzortung.


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Ouço vários roncos (que não é do vento) e o céu está bastante negro a sul daqui


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Elvas acumulou *19,3 mm* na última hora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

Continua a chuva 
6,4 mm acumulados desde a meia noite
12,5°C
1001 hPa 
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Por aqui está a passar tudo a sul, mas o vento está insuportável


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Começam—se a ouvir uns roncos.
Chove bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Por aqui, tudo calmo, pouco vento, sem chuva e céu nublado.  Tanta célula bonita a sul do Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2018 às 13:05)

Trovoada bem audível por Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

trovoada audível também por aqui  tem chovido muito


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Aiii mãezinha que pelo radar já dá para ver que vem aí uma danada


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Provavelmente ocorrência de trovoadas e forte precipitação, pelo menos pelos dados do radar do IPMA e do Blitzortung.


sim aguaceiro forte e persistente graças a deus


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

Dilúvio, trovoada e granizo, mais uma vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Vem aí, um comboio de células a caminho, pode é passar ao lado. Vou ligar o íman.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

A minha estação e a do @talingas deixaram as duas de dar ao mesmo tempo, conspiração meteorológica? 

Entretanto já parou a trovoada mas chove fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva forte puxada a vento...


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Monchique 
Períodos de chuva 
7 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

Será que vem para cá ? 
Hummm
Parece me que sim...






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Períodos de chuva 
Nevoeiro na serra 
12,5°C
98% HR 
1000 hPa 
Acumulado de 7,1 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal (Vila Velha de Ródão)
Barragem do Açafal - 03/03/2018 13:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 112,60 m
Cota do Armazenamento: 112,70 m
Volume Armazenado Total: > 1746 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Volume Armazenado Disponível: > 1509 Mm3 (100,00 %)
Caudal escoado (estimado): 3,54 m3/s.
Volume entrado desde 25/02/2018 a 03/03/2018: 1172 Mm3
Nota: para consumos normais e condizentes com as Campanha de Rega anteriores, a próxima Campanha de Rega de 2018 está para já assegurada. Felizmente


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

A torneira abriu por aqui!
Chove com intensidade, muita água em pouco tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## efcm (3 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

JCARL disse:


> Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal (Vila Velha de Ródão)
> Barragem do Açafal - 03/03/2018 13:00:00 (UTC):
> NPA: 112,60 m
> Cota do Armazenamento: 112,70 m
> ...


Em 6 Dias encheu a 100% a barragem, muito bom


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

será que vou ter uma boa rega estar tarde?


----------



## Walker (3 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

Estava de olho nisso!


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> será que vou ter uma boa rega estar tarde?


Eu já estou a levar a rega 
Chove para mundial !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 15:19)

Que dilúvio  chove sem parar há horas...os campos correm água por todo o lado.


----------



## Walker (3 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

A miseria é tanta que um gajo até tremelica!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

Chove bem por aqui há algum tempo...


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Desde as 14h que chove bem por aqui. Parece que vai durar


----------



## Walker (3 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

A trovoada e que parece que ficou no mar, a ver o que diz o joselamego!


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

Continua a boa chuvada : Rain Rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Walker disse:


> A trovoada e que parece que ficou no mar, a ver o que diz o joselamego!


Para já só chuva ...constante ...trovoada nada !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Episódio de precipitações (dados de 26 de Fevereiro a 2 de Março): estações na região envolvente à Serra d`Ossa:






Fonte: SNIRH

Total até às 09h00 de 02/03/2018: Azaruja - 90,9 mm; Vila Viçosa - 79,4 mm (inclui 4,4 mm do dia 27); Monforte - 56,4 mm; Alandroal - 46,5 mm (inclui 9,8 mm do dia 2).


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

@ Ludgero

Monforte?  Fica longe daqui não?


----------



## Reportorio (3 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Amigo de Arronches  como está o rio Caia a debitar para  a Barragem, isso é que interessa, sem água temos problemas no Verão venha ela.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

Já chove


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Kraliv disse:


> @ Ludgero Monforte?  Fica longe daqui não?



Tens toda a razão mas foi a estação mais próxima da rede SNIRH que encontrei com dados diários e que fica a jusante da Serra d`Ossa, tendo em conta o predomínio de fluxo de sudoeste que tem predominado nestes últimos dias.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

já parou praticamente


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Os registos MeteoRedondo até ás 15h de hoje:

26 fev  --    3mm
27 fev  --    3mm
28 fev  --  24.1mm
1 mar  --   11.7mm
2 mar  --   31.7mm
3 mar  --   23.2mm (até às 15h)

http://www.meteoredondo.com/


Edit: ontem pelas 12:40H, rajada máxima registada de cerca de 80Km! (79,1km/h)


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

efcm disse:


> Em 6 Dias encheu a 100% a barragem, muito bom


São 46,5 km2 de Bacia Hidrográfica a contribuir. A própria barragem tem um descarregador que está previsto para um caudal de 196 m3/s.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

Reportorio disse:


> Amigo de Arronches  como está o rio Caia a debitar para  a Barragem, isso é que interessa, sem água temos problemas no Verão venha ela.


Vai bem abastecido e ainda há muito para chover, pelos vistos. Os outros afluentes também vão bem abastecidos o que ajuda ainda mais. Há muito para encher, se ficasse com capacidade de 40/50% para o verão já era muito bom.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Os registos MeteoRedondo até ás 15h de hoje:
> 
> 26 fev  --    3mm
> 27 fev  --    3mm
> ...


Já cerca de 100mm nessa zona até agora neste episódio, bastante bom e ainda temos pelo menos mais uma semana de chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2018 às 16:32)

As minhas costelas baixo-alentejanas ficam felizes ao ver o Baixo Alentejo assim... 




Venha mais!


----------



## rozzo (3 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> por Serpa pouquissima chuva
> não sou pessimista, sou realista
> nem aos 50mm vamos chegar aqui até dia 8



Esse não ser pessimista.... E esse realismo...
Estamos a dia 3 e já vais nos* 50mm* deste o início deste episódio a dia 27. 

Entretanto lá percebeste o exagero do pessimismo inicial, e passámos para a próxima marca que propuseste:



RedeMeteo disse:


> Quantos aos próximos dias não prevejo nada de especial para aqui pelo que duvido que se chegue aos 100mm



Vamos lá ver se chega, mas com a quantidade de dias instáveis até perder de vista, será azar se não lá chegar rapidamente diria eu... O meteograma actual soma nos próximos 10 dias mais 100mm aos 50mm e picos que já tens:
https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/met...lon=-7.60&lang=en&type=graph&units=m&cache=00

Como vês... há que ter um bocado de calma e ver as coisas sem esse derrotismo constante, especialmente quando era completamente evidente que íamos estar dias a fio num regime de muita chuva por todo o país. E também era evidente que obviamente mesmo dentro desse regime há sempre "lotaria", e uns dias que calha a uns, e outros dias que calha a outros. Mas com tantos dias neste padrão, só um cataclismo faria com que todos os dias fossem maus na tua zona, isso era altamente improvável.

Não tinhas necessidade de passar por tanto stress, e tanta mudança de humor ao ponto de supostos "fiascos estrondosos" te fazerem ponderar deixar o fórum por uns dias, para depois logo no dia a seguir veres que as coisas não são bem assim tão negras como pintas recorrentemente.
Desculpa o reparo, mas calma aconselha-se, até para teu próprio bem diria eu, que sofrer tanto por antecipação não faz bem a ninguém! 


​


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Várias inundações em Portimão, devido à chuva forte. Pelo menos, 4 ocorrências.

A estação de Portimão indica 10 mm entre as 15h e as 16 h, aliado à preia-mar causou logo inundações.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Boas amigos, 
Por Monchique 
Chove : Rain Rain 
Temperatura atual de 10,2°C
98% HR 

Acumulado de 15,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já chove



 webcams muito boas, imagens com frequência superior a uma por segundo!

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcammertola/

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-amareleja/

http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-serpa/

Seguimento dos dados em tempo real também a não perder!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Na estação de referência o acumulado está em *22.9mm*
O total do evento vai em *76.2mm* 

Por agora não chove depois de várias horas de boa chuva!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Por aqui estou a vê-las a passar ao lado a Oeste. 10,6ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (3 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

Por Faro (cidade) vai chovendo certinho. Acumulado de 5,8 mm hoje. Desde dia 26 temos 96,8mm. É hoje que chegamos aos 100mm!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 17:17)

Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 17:18)

Por aqui já parou há algum tempo. Sente-se é um ar muito gelado na rua


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 17:19)

Pelas imagens do Sat24 vem mais festa a caminho


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

Reportando a partir de Grândola, desde as 21h de ontem, altura em que o céu desabou de água, que não chove, tirando uns chuviscos esporádicos.
Está a passar tudo ao lado!
No entanto, o vento está a marcar a sua presença. Nem dá vontade de estar na rua.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 17:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aguaceiro forte agora!


Foi muito curto, durou uns segundos apenas.
Entretanto parou de chover ao fim de várias horas.
21,4mm.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

Monchique 
Muito nevoeiro 
10,6°C
99°C
999 hPa 
15,8 mm acumulado 
Parou a chuva 
Logo noite já virá mais
........
Última foto ( Feira dos Enchidos / com atuação de uma fadista)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

O rio Caia está assim:









A barragem está finalmente, a receber muita água!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

joralentejano disse:


> O rio Caia está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já leva um caudal bem jeitoso de facto, aquela pedra ali no meio do rio era a tal que dizias no outro dia que em época de cheia ficava totalmente coberta, e na verdade já não lhe falta muito para isso.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já leva um caudal bem jeitoso de facto, aquela pedra ali no meio do rio era a tal que dizias no outro dia que em época de cheia ficava totalmente coberta, e na verdade já não lhe falta muito para isso.


É verdade! Entretanto, passei novamente lá depois destas fotos e já ia ainda mais cheio, apenas se via a parte mais alta da pedra, se chover durante a noite provavelmente continuará a subir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade! Entretanto, passei novamente lá depois destas fotos e já ia ainda mais cheio, apenas se via a parte mais alta da pedra, se chover durante a noite provavelmente continuará a subir.



Por aqui ainda os ribeiros vão totalmente secos, bem como as valas que passam pelo meio dos terrenos, ontem já estavam a começar a correr um fio, mas como paraou de chover, deixaram logo de correr.
Creio que ainda faltam mais uns 30 a 40 mm, ou mais , para os ribeiros começarem a debitar a água, e daí até continuarem a correr ainda falta chover muito mais, a ver vamos o que nos espera para os próximos dias.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ainda os ribeiros vão totalmente secos, bem como as valas que passam pelo meio dos terrenos, ontem já estavam a começar a correr um fio, mas como paraou de chover, deixaram logo de correr.
> Creio que ainda faltam mais uns 30 a 40 mm, ou mais , para os ribeiros começarem a debitar a água, e daí até continuarem a correr ainda falta chover muito mais, a ver vamos o que nos espera para os próximos dias.


Pensava que ai tinha chovido mais e já podiam estar a correr bem. Aqui pelo menos, já há água a correr por todo o lado como já não se via há muito tempo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Pensava que ai tinha chovido mais e já podiam estar a correr bem. Aqui pelo menos, já há água a correr por todo o lado como já não se via há muito tempo.



Sim choveu, até ao ponto de saturação dos solos, mas ainda não começaram e deitar fora praticamente água nenhuma, a não ser em terrenos mais elevados, esses sim, já começaram a deitar alguma água fora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva praticamente toda a tarde. Agora não chove.

Máxima: 16.6ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Pelas imagens do radar, todo o vale do Tejo vai ter precipitação duma ponta a outra.
E por aqui, a novidade é o vento que se intensificou, depois de um dia normal (vento).


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

mais 5-6 dias de precipitação elevada.

Chegar aos 200mm já será muito difícil...


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

Regresso da chuva 
10,8°C
99% HR 
999 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:07)

joselamego disse:


> Regresso da chuva
> 10,8°C
> 99% HR
> 999 hPa
> ...


Olá José! Já vais em que quantidade de precipitação neste evento?


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá José! Já vais em que quantidade de precipitação neste evento?


Olá Luís, 
Desde o dia 26 fev e até hoje 
Vou em 166,3 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Luís,
> Desde o dia 26 fev e até hoje
> Vou em 166,3 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Impressionante! Fantástico!   (isto não é cerveja, é medronho!)


----------



## comentador (3 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Boas!

Em Alvalade do Sado, hoje caíram 2,0 mm. Total do evento 55,0 mm. Neste momento caem algumas pingas e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## frederico (3 Mar 2018 às 20:49)

Tavira chegou hoje aos 100 mm. Esperava mais para o dia, acho que nao chegou aos 5 mm. Muito bom, dado o historial das ultimas decadas. A partir de 1980 ocorreu uma queda brutal na precipitacao media do mes de Marco, as Primaveras ficaram mais secas e o ultimo trimestre ficou mais chuvoso. Entretanto no Algarve a Primavera recuperou um pouco em anos recentes. E o ultimo trimestre do ano tem ficado mais seco.


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

Finalmente chuva em Grândola!
Está a cair com alguma intensidade.


----------



## redragon (3 Mar 2018 às 21:26)

Em Elvas choveu o dia inteiro por vezes com alguma intensidade. Ao dar uma volta pelo campo verifica se que os ribeiros já correm.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Volta a chover com intensidade.
24mm.


----------



## frederico (3 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

A media 81-2010 para o Sul para estre trimestre ronda os 160 mm, um pouco mais nas serras. 

A media 41-80 rondaria os 210 mm. 

Penso que no final do evento muitos locais poderao chegar a media antiga.


----------



## talingas (3 Mar 2018 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> A minha estação e a do @talingas deixaram as duas de dar ao mesmo tempo, conspiração meteorológica?
> 
> Entretanto já parou a trovoada mas chove fraco.



Nem dei por nada. Mas só espero que não vá abaixo de novo e por tempo indeterminado como era habitual..


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

frederico disse:


> Tavira chegou hoje aos 100 mm. Esperava mais para o dia, acho que nao chegou aos 5 mm. Muito bom, dado o historial das ultimas decadas. A partir de 1980 ocorreu uma queda brutal na precipitacao media do mes de Marco, as Primaveras ficaram mais secas e o ultimo trimestre ficou mais chuvoso. Entretanto no Algarve a Primavera recuperou um pouco em anos recentes. E o ultimo trimestre do ano tem ficado mais seco.



Tavira, quer ontem quer hoje, deve ter acumulado mais, a estação está com problemas, quer nas temperaturas, humidade e precipitação.

Uma estação na Rua do Sol, em Tavira, ontem acumulou 27.7 mm e hoje leva 4.3 mm. https://www.wunderground.com/person...D=ITAVIRA4#history/s20180302/e20180302/mdaily

Comparando os dias, em que a estação funcionou bem, a estação Rua do Sol tem menos precipitação todos os dias em relação à estação do Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira.

Diria, que o acumulado em Tavira andará pelos 120 mm, desde do dia 26.


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

Pelo radar o algarve pode vir a ter uma noite bem regada.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

Chove bem forte por Portalegre! A rua parece um rio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

A ver, se a trovoada não se perde, pelo caminho.  Sabe bem, estar na caminha e ouvir elas estalarem e a chuva a cair.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

Chuvada forte aqui pelo Reguengo, as estradas são rios.


----------



## vamm (3 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Já caiu um aguaceirozito depois das 17h (quando parou), mas nada de especial.

Agora em Panóias, Ourique, começou a chover e pelo radar a coisa vai ficar boa
Ela que venha toda que a barragem do Monte da Rocha está a 8%


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chove bem forte por Portalegre! A rua parece um rio.


Era aquilo que há umas horas entrou por Lisboa/Setúbal a varrer o Vale do Tejo e visível no radar. Deslocou-se mais para sul (vocês merecem também).
Eu aqui já tenho uma barragem cheia, e a outra também tem uns bons indicadores.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 22:51)

Era interessante saber, como está a Barragem de Póvoa-e-Meadas (Nisa) quanto ao armazenamento.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

JCARL disse:


> Deslocou-se mais para sul (vocês merecem também).


O sentido foi NE/E.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

JCARL disse:


> Era interessante saber, como está a Barragem de Póvoa-e-Meadas (Nisa) quanto ao armazenamento.


Em baixo

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chove bem forte por Portalegre! A rua parece um rio.


Diluviano!!!

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Peixe grelhado? 
Bomba incrível.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Por aqui há alguns minutos chove muito forte.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

Chove, chove, chove  com intensidade muito persistente! Não esperava um acumulado tão elevado..
*33mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

Por Monchique 
Chuvisco 
Nevoeiro .só falta o trovão !
16,1  mm acumulados 
11,1°C
100% HR 
998 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

expectativa em alta...

bem, há sempre aquela frustração de ir tudo para a espanha mas desta vez parece que o tiro é bem orientado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Chuva a engrossar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Peixe grelhado?
> Bomba incrível.



Uma bomba dessas, se for quando um gajo está a dormir e cair ao pé, deve dar um salto da cama que bate com a cabeça no tecto.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2018 às 23:24)

Chuva forte agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

o outro sistema frontal de amanhã também tem um óptimo aspecto...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

Chuvada monumental que acabou de cair, as ruas são autênticos rios.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

a webcam da praia de faro está fora de combate...

alguma webcam para ver a chegar a trovoada?


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Agreste disse:


> a webcam da praia de faro está fora de combate...
> 
> alguma webcam para ver a chegar a trovoada?


Tens as da Beachcam.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

36mm até ao momento
Chove mais fraco agora.
Hora de dormir.


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Na minha zona vamos finalmente ter umas horas de pausa, agora é a vez dos meus amigos marafados e alentejanos se divertirem que bem merecem e precisam.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 23:42)

Últimas Imagens de satélite do IPMA:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Mar 2018 às 23:42)

JCARL disse:


> Por aqui há alguns minutos chove muito forte.


Crato?

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

a linha de trovoadas tem momentos em que se apaga para voltar a explodir de novo. Há ou parece existir ali bastante potencial.


----------



## JCARL (3 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Crato?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


Vila velha de Ródão


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

daqui de Faro nem sinal de trovoada, não chove... tudo calmo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

Acumulados hoje:
Serpa: 11,2mm
Bemposta: 8,7mm
Beja: 5,7mm
Amareleja: 6,3mm
Mértola: 5,1mm
Moura: OFF
Marvão: 34,8mm


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

O dia termina com *34.3mm*. Continua a chover bastante


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Continua a chuva , agora moderada
Termino o dia de ontem com
17,2 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (4 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acumulados hoje:
> Serpa: 11,2mm
> Bemposta: 8,7mm
> Beja: 5,7mm
> ...



Quando se clica em Março nos "Dados em tempo real", aparece sempre o nome "Serpa".


----------



## Sulman (4 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Arraiolos: 
- Manhã bastante chuvosa com alguma trovoada a passar a norte;
- Tarde com alguns aguaceiros, poucos, e pouco intensos;
- Há mais de 1h e 30 m que chove bastante!

Temperatura atual: 9º


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:14)

tudo demasiado calmo... estranho.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

começou a chover fraco e levantou-se algum vento.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

não sei o que pensar... já deviamos estar debaixo de alguma trovoada ou lá perto.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 00:30)

Agreste disse:


> daqui de Faro nem sinal de trovoada, não chove... tudo calmo.



A superfície frontal ainda mal chegou ao barlavento...


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

essa linha não vai chegar até cá porque se vai dissipar... 

apenas as trovoadas vindas de sul, se é que elas existem.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 00:33)

Agreste disse:


> não sei o que pensar... já deviamos estar debaixo de alguma trovoada ou lá perto.


Então porquê?
Nota-se bem no radar que as células a sul estão a ir para Espanha.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

Acumulados hoje:
Serpa: 11,2mm
Bemposta: 8,7mm
Beja: 5,7mm
Amareleja: 6,3mm
Mértola: 5,1mm
Moura: OFF
Marvão: 34,8mm :O


JCARL disse:


> Quando se clica em Março nos "Dados em tempo real", aparece sempre o nome "Serpa".


Sim é um bug que ainda nao conseguimos corrigir, mas o que conta é mesmo o nome do "separador".


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Pelos modelos ja antevia que muita coisa iria fugir para a Andaluzia. A orientacao da linha da costa e dos relevos beneficiam em certos eventos o vale do Guadalquivir, as serras de Cadis e Malaga e do Norte de Marrocos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

A frente está a demorar a chegar aqui....


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:40)

vamos aguardar mais um pouco até dar isto por dissipado.

Provavelmente vamos ficar em terra de ninguém.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Boa noite,
Acumulado desde a meia noite

0,2 mm

10,8ºC
99%

Total de precipitação até agora do evento

*167,9 mm*

Espero até o próximo fim semana chegar à meta dos *200 mm*


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

acho que é justo declarar o fim.
Falso alarme, a orientação das trovoadas não era a melhor.

A frente não tem estrutura para atravessar o Algarve, é um farrapo e vai dissipar-se.

Estou fora do seguimento.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

joselamego disse:


> Espero até o próximo fim semana chegar à meta dos *3**00 mm*


Tomei a ousadia de alterar o que escreveste. Tens que aumentar a fasquia! 
Vais chegar aos 200 e vais ultrapassar de certeza.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tomei a ousadia de alterar o que escreveste. Tens que aumentar a fasquia!
> Vais chegar aos 200 e vais ultrapassar de certeza.


Uauuuuuu! Era ótimo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 01:02)

Falei e agora a chuva começa cair mais forte! 
0,6 mm



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 01:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A frente está a demorar a chegar aqui....



Correcto  É uma frente que avança muito lentamente para o interior e para o sul; o facto de avançar lentamente tem contribuído para que deixe quantidades de precipitação muito generosas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

já chegou cá, chove de forma moderada vamos ver se também vou ter um acumulado generoso


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 01:38)

Chuva forte 
Grande rega !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 01:41)

Xiiii, que chuva ! Dilúvio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 01:44)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca/moderada


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 01:51)

Continua a chuva forte 
5,1 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia!!!
Ainda há pouco estava Sol....parecia um milagre 
Seguimos com 5.9 graus e este nevoeirão. #portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

04/3 - 6,1mm
03/3 - 7,4mm
02/3 - 16,8mm
01/3 - 20,6mm
28/2 - 44,2mm
27/2 - 5,1mm
26/2 - 4,3mm

104mm numa semana... nesta situação de SSW com baixas pressões no atlântico, vários sistemas frontais associados já devíamos ter acumulado bastante mais chuva.

Tínhamos vários cenários acima de 150mm. 

Na semana que vai entrar 50mm é o objetivo. Não será fácil.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Neste momento algum sol por Monchique 
Mínima de 9,2°C
Atual de 10,8°C
95% HR 
1001 hPa 
Durante a madrugada choveu 
Acumulou desde a meia noite 
10,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

A titulo de comparação, no final de Dezembro de 2009 Tavira acumulou 300 mm.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,
Em Monchique esta hora o céu está encoberto , ameaça chover 
13,8°C
75% HR 
1003 hPa 
.....
Durante a tarde , Somos Portugal , TVI, em direto de Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (4 Mar 2018 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!

Esta noite descarregou 24,5 mm. Bem bom! Já os ribeiros esta manhã encheram como não se via há muito. Embora as terras continuam a absorver muita, mas foi uma chuva concentrada em pouco tempo, daí a enorme escorrência dos solos e ir parar às linhas de água. Venha mais que o Vale do Sado agradece e bem precisa.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Já chuvisca por Monchique 
12,4°C
Acumulado 10,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Neste momento chuva fraca 
0,2 mm
Desde a meia noite = 11 mm


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

E começa a chover #Portalegre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Que diluvio !


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Trovão 
Uauuuu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Chove forte, trovão 
Está um espectáculo ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Granizo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Tenho direito a tudo hoje 
Uauuuuu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 15:05)

joselamego disse:


> Tenho direito a tudo hoje
> Uauuuuu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



penico do Algarve em acção


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:06)

Chove
Continua a trovoada 
Granizo 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:09)

O sol a querer aparecer 
Tudo em um 
Sol, trovão 
Chuva 
Granizo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

Vejam! Em poucos minutos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Que tarde !
Uma das melhores que já vi ....
Chuva forte 
Granizo 
Trovões 
Arco íris 
Sol 

Tive direito a tudo !








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Depois da tempestade passar 
O céu está assim !











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (4 Mar 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.

Por Vila Viçosa começa a chuviscar e o vento intensificou-se muito nos últimos 30 minutos. 
Ontem durante a noite choveu bastante, durante 3 ou 4 horas sempre certinho. A estação de Elvas do IPMA marcou *48,7 mm *no dia de ontem, o que é excelente para os afluentes do Guadiana nessa região. No extremo oposto, numa das aldeias do concelho do Alandroal, a poucos kms do concelho de Elvas durante o dia pouco choveu e os regatos e ribeiras estavam completamente secos. Precisei de plantar umas árvores nessa aldeia e a terra ainda estava meio seca a uns centímetros de profundidade...
Impressionante como em poucos kms existem diferenças tão grandes nos acumulados


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Vim agora do Algarve e o Mira na zona de Santana da Serra vai cheio cheio de margem a margem! Ali naquela zona estava quase seco. 

Agora segue completamente cheio. Todos os ribeiros daí para baixo vão cheios, já de Santana para cima é uma tristeza. Os ribeiros mal levam água 

Agora que cheguei a Ourique, está a chegar uma nuven carregadinha. Já veio directamente da serra


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Espectáculo de tarde !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

vamm disse:


> Vim agora do Algarve e o Mira na zona de Santana da Serra vai cheio cheio de margem a margem! Ali naquela zona estava quase seco.
> 
> Agora segue completamente cheio. Todos os ribeiros daí para baixo vão cheios, já de Santana para cima é uma tristeza. Os ribeiros mal levam água
> 
> Agora que cheguei a Ourique, está a chegar uma nuven carregadinha. Já veio directamente da serra


Vai para aí Vammm
Saiu de Monchique e vai para tua direção !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

joselamego disse:


> Vejam! Em poucos minutos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Já me perdi com tantos mm, chegaste aos 200 mm?
As linhas de água por aí, furiosas não?


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Por sorte ou azar, fugi da dita. Mas de Panóias a magana tem bom aspecto (a zona mais bonita não me deu jeito tirar foto )


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Num espaço de 1 h passei de 10,8 mm para 33 mm de acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

E pelo radar segue entre o vermelho e laranja 
Se essa menina despejar bem nessa faixa, a Rocha vai agradecer!


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já me perdi com tantos mm, chegaste aos 200 mm?
> As linhas de água por aí, furiosas não?


Olá Jonas ,
As terras já vão bem encharcadas 
Belo momento que tive à pouco! 

Neste momento sigo com 200,7 mm
Objetivo alcançado ! 
Tudo o que vier está semana é ouro  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

vamm disse:


> E pelo radar segue entre o vermelho e laranja
> Se essa menina despejar bem nessa faixa, a Rocha vai agradecer!


Já tem ali também um eco roxo:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Boas,
A manhã foi de sol e até meio da tarde não choveu, o que deu para uma caminhada. Depois mais logo coloco algumas fotos!
Vai chovendo moderado com algum vento e *11,8ºC
6mm *acumulados

O dia mais chuvoso, desde que acompanho esta estação foi ontem, com acumulado de *34.3mm*. O valor anterior era 32.3mm em Novembro de 2016.

@joselamego belas regas que tens tido por aí.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A manhã foi de sol e até meio da tarde não choveu, o que deu para uma caminhada. Depois mais logo coloco algumas fotos!
> Vai chovendo moderado com algum vento e *11,8ºC
> 6mm *acumulados
> ...


Foi 1 h intensa! Muita chuva , trovões, granizo e no final sol e arco íris 
33 mm acumulado do  dia de hoje !

Ontem tiveste também um dia produtivo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

joselamego disse:


> Foi 1 h intensa! Muita chuva , trovões, granizo e no final sol e arco íris
> 33 mm acumulado do  dia de hoje !
> 
> Ontem tiveste também um dia produtivo !
> ...


Por acaso, estive a ver o Somos Portugal, durante alguns minutos nesse período, e ouvia-se mais a chuva do que a música 

Sim, é verdade! Desde quarta-feira que tenho tido dias bem regados, em termos de trovoada o de sexta-feira foi o melhor porque tive logo direito a duas, sendo que uma delas trouxe uma enorme granizada.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Por acaso, estive a ver o Somos Portugal, durante alguns minutos nesse período, e ouvia-se mais a chuva do que a música
> 
> Sim, é verdade! Desde quarta-feira que tenho tido dias bem regados, em termos de trovoada o de sexta-feira foi o melhor porque tive logo direito a duas, sendo que uma delas trouxe uma enorme granizada.


Foi uma valente carga de água sim !
Fico feliz que também estejas a ter nestes dias boas regas! 
.....
E eu desconfio que o AA está a ser adiado ( com sorte vamos ter um mês de março assim ) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Uma célula com rotação a passar junto a Faro, vento brutal, rajada na minha estação de 95 km/h. Faltou a luz, a estação foi abaixo mas já está online.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

MikeCT disse:


> Uma célula com rotação a passar junto a Faro, vento brutal, rajada na minha estação de 95 km/h. Faltou a luz, a estação foi abaixo mas já está online.


Estava mesmo a reparar nessa célula que passou a norte de Faro e que progredi com grande pujança para leste:


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

Amigos, 
Como atingi hoje 200,7 mm deste evento , decidi comer bolo de medronho !
A próxima etapa , se conseguir , é alcançar 300 mm este mês !
Se conseguir bebo medronho e como umas chouriças 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

Foi brutal durante 2 min, a célula estava a nordeste de Faro com rotação só junto ás nuvens, não tinha o funil propriamente dito. A rajada max deu-se ás 16:09. Eu estava no terraço e foi assustador o barulho do vento...


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

Pelas 16h ia assim...





Estou a ver agora no CMJornal a noticia do tornado em Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Possível tornado na zona da Conceição de Faro , Pechão, Moncarapacho. Concelho de Faro e Olhão, com muitas ocorrências. Eu, vi tocar o chão a Norte daqui e era assustador, já que vi raios possivelmente dentro do possível tornado


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Ora então, deixo as fotos tiradas hoje:
O rio Caia voltou a encher com a chuva que caiu entre as 22h e as 02h, entretanto, visto já não chover desde essa hora hoje depois de almoço já ia bem mais baixo, ainda assim durante a noite o aumento do caudal trouxe muito lixo. 




Lixo acumulado na ponte, já não enchia há 4 anos, tinha e ainda tem muito para limpar 




Notável neste terreno, mesmo à minha frente onde a água chegou




Os campos vão ficando já bem verdejantes:








Esta água vem de um terreno, visto que já não chovia há 12 horas isto é sinal de que estão a ficar bem saturados




Levada bem abastecida:




Ribeira de Arronches:








Bem notável onde a água chegou:





___________
*7mm* e vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

Confirma-se tornado em Faro! Zona de destruição bem demarcada a Noroeste/Norte de Faro. As vidraças do forum Algarve levaram um abanico como se de folhas de papel se tratassem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

Forte trovoada, muito vento assustador chuva diluvianamente com muito granizo. Assustador


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Acabei de ver vários vídeos no insta stories do instagram com vários danos no fórum algarve. Verdade seja dita, não sei quem foi a inteligência rara que achou que aqueles shoppings eram bons assim. Como se só fizesse sol no Algarve


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Possível tornado na zona da Conceição de Faro , Pechão, Moncarapacho. Concelho de Faro e Olhão, com muitas ocorrências. Eu, vi tocar o chão a Norte daqui e era assustador, já que vi raios possivelmente dentro do possível tornado


Só pelo teu relato, já parece assustador. 
Pela minha análise, parece dar para "ver" o tornado no radar. A típica configuração caracol:


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Forte trovoada, muito vento assustador chuva diluvianamente com muito granizo. Assustador



Tempo extremo. Não é entusiasmante?


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Tornado em Vila Real de Santo António!

Edit: várias caravanas viradas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Possível percurso do tornado: Praia de Faro, Aeroporto, Fórum Algarve, Conceição de Faro, Pechão, Quelfes e Moncarapacho.

O raio que pareceu ver dentro do tornado, devia ser de cabos eléctricos à sua passagem, não tive acção para gravar, porque fiquei parado a ver da janela, ele a passar, uns 6 kms daqui em linha recta.

@Orion  ,  depende do tempo extremo.  Tenho medo de tornados, desde que passou um por cima de mim quando era puto e partiu tudo em volta. Mas, é nestes momentos, que podemos dizer que não somos nada e quem manda é a Natureza.


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:19)

As imagens que passam na Cm TV do centro comercial em Faro mostram bem a intensidade do vento e da chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

Assustador, no Fórum Algarve!


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

O tornado chegou a Cacela Velha! Deve ser o mesmo.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

efcm disse:


> As imagens que passam na Cm TV do centro comercial em Faro mostram bem a intensidade do vento e da chuva.


Alguns são os mesmo que vi no instagram.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

A Panóias, Ourique, está a chegar chuva agora. Vem muito negro e com um vento gelado!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

O tornado passou por Ayamonte, Espanha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> O tornado passou por Ayamonte, Espanha.


Pois o eco vermelho veio de lá... estava quase em cima da fronteira.


----------



## TiagoPortimao (4 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

Muito trovoada a sul de Portimão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

Isso, deve ter sido, outro tornado derivado de outra célula. Eu, vi ele morrer junto à Serra de Monte Figo. Tanto, que não existe ocorrências para NE do mesmo.

Pegando no Prociv e sabe-se o trajecto do tornado


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Neste momento chega a Panóias, Ourique, uma célula de NE/N


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Junto à BMW na entrada de Faro caiu uma árvore na EN125


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

Arredores de Faro


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

Em Albufeira também está um eco vermelho...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Há pouco:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

*CMTV: Em Olhão um muro do estádio caiu para cima de vários carros!

Estragos no Concelho de Olhão e interior do Concelho de Faro. Vias cortadas ou com transito condicionado. Muitos estragos por toda a zona.*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Wow! 
Perto de Gibraléon, Huelva:


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *CMTV: Em Olhão um muro do estádio caiu para cima de vários carros!
> 
> Estragos no Concelho de Olhão e interior do Concelho de Faro. Vias cortadas ou com transito condicionado. Muitos estragos por toda a zona.*



Por acaso também estou a ver a CMTV, e mostrou á pouco um jardim, em que não ficou lá um cedro de pé, muitos estragos realmente.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só pelo teu relato, já parece assustador.
> Pela minha análise, parece dar para "ver" o tornado no radar. A típica configuração caracol:








A assinatura do tornado ficou escondida na maior parte do tempo pela intensa chuva. Cá fica outra imagem com mais clareza:






Quanto a Ayamonte, parece-me que foi a mesma célula.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow!
> Perto de Gibraléon, Huelva:


Vê-se muito bem no radar! Está a chegar à cidade de Huelva!


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

estive no pavilhão do farense a ver um jogo de futsal... além da trovoada e da falha de luz não me apercebi de mais nada.

Estou noutra zona da cidade onde não aconteceu nada de mais.

Voltou a trovejar mas é um aguaceiro de curta duração.


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Intruso disse:


> Tornado em Vila Real de Santo António!
> 
> Edit: várias caravanas viradas!


Confirma-se? São as autocaravanas da área de serviço? Há fotos ou vídeo

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

*Ribeira arrasta carro em Castro Verde. Bombeiros procuram segundo veículo*

Três pessoas foram retiradas de uma viatura arrastada por uma ribeira, este domingo, em Castro Verde. Há suspeita de que outro carro tenha sido levado.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja, as três pessoas resgatadas sofreram ferimentos ligeiros.

Suspeita-se de que outro carro tenha sido arrastado pelas águas, pelo que as buscas decorrem no local.

O acidente ocorreu às 16.38 horas na estrada que liga Entradas e São Marcos de Ataboeira, em Castro Verde.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/be...mbeiros-procuram-segundo-veiculo-9161065.html


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

a estação do MikeCT aqui em Faro tem uma assinatura de 2-3 mbar de descida por volta das 16:06 da tarde... esta estação está talvez a 2km em linha reta do local onde terá passado o tornado. Essa é a distância do Liceu de Faro para o centro comercial Forum Algarve.

o downburst não tem uma assinatura de descida de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

a estação do MikeCT... 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA103#history

o IPMA deve ter os seus próprios dados da estação do Aeroporto de Faro e o próprio Aeroporto também deve ter registado o incidente assim como algum avião em trânsito.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

Perfeito dia de Inverno e de domingo. 
Não pára de chover!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Intruso disse:


> O tornado chegou a Cacela Velha! Deve ser o mesmo.


Passou por Cacela Velha??? Há imagens?

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (4 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Algumas fotos do meu feed do fb, impressionante!


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Vi no Facebook






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mar 2018 às 18:40)

Teya disse:


> Algumas fotos do meu feed do fb, impressionante!


Não dá para ver... São privados

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (4 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

Mais algumas fotos do meu feed


----------



## Teya (4 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

romeupaz disse:


> Não dá para ver... São privados
> 
> Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk



Quando carrega no Símbolo do facebook, não lhe abre a publicação? É que eu tive o cuidado de ver se estavam públicas. Só se alteraram entretanto, peço desculpa se assim for.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Em Manta Rota também muitos estrados. Muitas zonas sem luz. Uma família desalojada em Pechão.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Em Monchique regressa a chuva 
O,3 mm 
33,3 mm 
10,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (4 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Digam-me por favor se conseguem ver as publicações, para não estar só a encher o fórum com 'nada'.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Teya disse:


> Digam-me por favor se conseguem ver as publicações, para não estar só a encher o fórum com 'nada'.


Eu consigo ver tudo!


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

cookie disse:


> Confirma-se? São as autocaravanas da área de serviço? Há fotos ou vídeo
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Eu só li a informação do meu posto de trabalho. Não fui ver. Mas quando se liga para onde trabalhar é porque é uma situação de emergência e mais não posso dizer.


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu consigo ver tudo!


Estranho eu não consigo... Mas estou no tlm... Vou ao PC

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

Eu consigo, mas não em todos os "browsers"!


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu consigo ver tudo!


Eu não consigo ver nada... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

romeupaz disse:


> Estranho eu não consigo... Mas estou no tlm... Vou ao PC
> 
> Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk





cookie disse:


> Eu não consigo ver nada...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Talvez seja mesmo por estar no telemóvel. Se fosse privado, ninguém conseguia ver...


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Intruso disse:


> Eu só li a informação do meu posto de trabalho. Não fui ver. Mas quando se liga para onde trabalhar é porque é uma situação de emergência e mais não posso dizer.


Pensei que teria lido algures na NET.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (4 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Teya disse:


> Quando carrega no Símbolo do facebook, não lhe abre a publicação? É que eu tive o cuidado de ver se estavam públicas. Só se alteraram entretanto, peço desculpa se assim for.



O problema era meu. No PC dá Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

tudo calmo aqui em Faro... não chove.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

Agreste disse:


> a estação do MikeCT aqui em Faro tem uma assinatura de 2-3 mbar de descida por volta das 16:06 da tarde... esta estação está talvez a 2km em linha reta do local onde terá passado o tornado. Essa é a distância do Liceu de Faro para o centro comercial Forum Algarve.
> 
> o downburst não tem uma assinatura de descida de pressão atmosférica.



E eu estava no terraço nessa altura e confirmo que foi assustador

Seguem mais um video tirado do facebook


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em Manta Rota também muitos estrados. Muitas zonas sem luz. Uma família desalojada em Pechão.


Ao mesmo tempo foi uma sorte, estão a dizer que o tornado atravessou o campo de futebol quando estava a haver o jogo! Deitou abaixo o muro quando entrou e outro quando saiu!


----------



## dahon (4 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Agreste disse:


> a estação do MikeCT aqui em Faro tem uma assinatura de 2-3 mbar de descida por volta das 16:06 da tarde... esta estação está talvez a 2km em linha reta do local onde terá passado o tornado. Essa é a distância do Liceu de Faro para o centro comercial Forum Algarve.
> 
> o downburst não tem uma assinatura de descida de pressão atmosférica.



Bem visto.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

em Moncarapacho - vila e freguesia do interior de Olhão - estava a decorrer a segunda parte do jogo Moncarapachense-Moura do campeonato nacional de séniores...

não tenho informação se o jogo foi interrompido mas a julgar pelos muros partidos deve ter sido interrompido.

Terá o tornado atravessado o campo?


----------



## Teya (4 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

Mais um vídeo, dentro do Fórum


----------



## cepp1 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:18)

Já ha uma desaparecida em c.verde, levada por uma ribeira ao que parece. Parabens alguns membros do forum que enquanto não hà mortes é td fiasco


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:19)

o efeito do vento foi naturalmente ampliado pelas galerias do centro comercial mas eu diria que no momento inicial seria já um F1.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

cepp1 disse:


> Já ha uma desaparecida em c.verde, levada por uma ribeira ao que parece. Parabens alguns membros do forum que enquanto não hà mortes é td fiasco



o desapontamento tem que ver com as quantidades de chuva e a extrema necessidade dos campos e da actividade económica. 

o incidente de castro verde é isolado e terá mais que ver com o atravessamento de um curso de água de forma imprudente.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

*12.1mm* acumulados. Foram atingidos agora os 100mm no total do evento, na estação de referência.
Março segue com* 61mm 
*
Agora é a lotaria dos aguaceiros. Estão *9,8ºC*


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

Eco roxo em Santiago do Cacém! Alguém a reportar de lá?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

Agreste disse:


> em Moncarapacho - vila e freguesia do interior de Olhão - estava a decorrer a segunda parte do jogo Moncarapachense-Moura do campeonato nacional de séniores...
> 
> não tenho informação se o jogo foi interrompido mas a julgar pelos muros partidos deve ter sido interrompido.
> 
> Terá o tornado atravessado o campo?


Sim atravessou. Deitou um muro abaixo à entrada e outro à saída


----------



## Redfish (4 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Pelas imagens radar parece que a mesma celula poderá ser a mesma que chegou a Espanha (Ayamonte . Lepe . Gibraleon)...porem nao sei tocou sempre no solo em todo o seu percurso...

Ai em Espanha já um tornado bem defenido, aparentemente um EF1 ou mesmo EF2...


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:30)

Intruso disse:


> Eco roxo em Santiago do Cacém! Alguém a reportar de lá?



seguiu a eito pelo IP8 Sines-Santiago... outra célula suspeita.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2018 às 19:30)

66 operacionais em Faro so para a ocorrência principal do tornado, sem contar as separadas para cada dano registado.


----------



## Debaser (4 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Intruso disse:


> Eco roxo em Santiago do Cacém! Alguém a reportar de lá?


Em Sines, a cerca de 15 Km apenas uma chuvada um pouco mais forte...


----------



## Intruso (4 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Debaser disse:


> Em Sines, a cerca de 15 Km apenas uma chuvada um pouco mais forte...


Ainda bem. Trabalhei em Santo André e tenho muitos amigos aí. Estou mais descansado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ao mesmo tempo foi uma sorte, estão a dizer que o tornado atravessou o campo de futebol quando estava a haver o jogo! Deitou abaixo o muro quando entrou e outro quando saiu!



Digo, ainda bem, que foi à tarde, graças a Deus. Embora, tenha causado destruição no estádio, mas se fosse de manhã, podia ter sido uma grande tragédia, porque, hoje foi o dia do mercado mensal e vai sempre muita gente e o mercado é feito num terreno mesmo junto ao estádio. Sabendo, que o mercado tem tendas com aqueles ferros, com um tornado poderia ser uma autêntica tragédia.


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

romeupaz disse:


> O problema era meu. No PC dá Obrigado


Também não consigo ver o telemóvel? 

Mas não são só esses são todos os do Facebook que tento abrir no telemóvel

No PC não sei se dá mas acredito que dê.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

A malta fala em fiasco porque estamos a falar de um evento “brutal” de chuva que passa pela linha de fronteira entre algarve e alentejo e pela linha do baixo e alto alentejo. No baixo alentejo chove muito pouco, comparando com todas as zonas circundantes. E quando chove é tudo de uma enfiada só. Tem chovido, não podemos negar nem reclamar pois precisamos de todas as gotas possiveis deste mundo, mas não tem sido nada de especial.

Aconteceu aquele incidente em Castro Verde porque as pessoas estão admiradas de ver os cursos de água a correr. Ninguém falou aqui que para termos a água que precisamos, seja necessário alguém se magoar. Se isto fosse como queremos era bom  agora dizerem que a malta reclama deste “fiasco” de evento e depois tem acidentes a acontecer... é só _non sense_.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

"Bela Praia" - Altura (Castro Marim)... aldeamento de férias.

árvores partidas.

https://quik.gopro.com/v/Hnt7CTsOyj/


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

recomeça a chover em Faro... outro aguaceiro.

As chapas que já pouco vedavam o projeto falhado do novo parque urbano de cidade junto do novo cemitério voaram quase todas. 
As barracas dos ciganos no acampamento da Lejana também voaram.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Entre Rivera e Gibraleón:
Costumo passar por aqui quando vou de férias. É estranho ver este cenário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:00)

Tenho algumas suspeitas, que o tornado pode ter passado num terreno que tenho com alfarrobeiras. Dado, a trajectória do mesmo, diria passou por cima ou ligeiramente a norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

Boas,
Dia de aguaceiros e 13,4mm de precipitação.
O total do evento até agora é de 166,4mm.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

árvores de algum porte (Alfarrobeiras e Pinheiros Mansos) arrancadas em Altura - Castro Marim.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 20:07)

"árvores de jardim" arrancadas pelo vento, "Bela Vista" - Altura (Castro Marim)


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

*Comunicado do IPMA
Assunto: Vento forte no sotavento Algarvio - 4 março 2018*
_"Entre as 16 e as 17 horas de dia 4 de março de 2018 a região litoral do Sotavento Algarvio registou episódios de chuva e vento forte, que causaram impactos em estruturas e derrube de árvores, em particular nos concelhos de Faro, Olhão, Tavira, Castro Marim e Vila Real de Santo António. *
*
Estes eventos estiveram associados a uma perturbação convectiva em deslocamento para este-nordeste, vinda do mar e que entrou em terra a noroeste de Faro próximo das 16 horas e atingiu a fronteira com Espanha próximo das 17h. *
*
Tendo em consideração os relatos, incluindo imagens disponíveis, uma análise preliminar sugere ter-se tratado de um tornado, à semelhança do que aconteceu no passado dia 28 de fevereiro de 2018, também na região de Faro. Neste momento, os impactos identificados são compatíveis, pelo menos, com danos de tornado de classe F1, na escala de Fujita clássica. 

Uma classificação mais precisa desta ocorrência só poderá ser efetuada após uma análise mais detalhada dos impactos em combinação com os meios de observação, em particular do radar meteorológico."_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## Redfish (4 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

A verdade é que o ESTOFEX emitiu aviso...para a zona onde ocorreram os Tornados...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

*Tornado em Faro desaloja comunidade de 100 pessoas*
Comunidade cigana residente numa zona conhecida como Cerro do Bruxo

O tornado que hoje à tarde atingiu a cidade de Faro desalojou uma comunidade cigana de 100 pessoas, residente numa zona conhecida como Cerro do Bruxo, situada numa das entradas da cidade, disse o presidente da autarquia.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/04-03-2018/tornado-em-faro-desaloja-comunidade-de-100-pessoas


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:28)

O jogo entre Moncarapachense e Moura foi suspenso aos 63 minutos, o resultado estava 1-1.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2018 às 20:51)

Tornado em Isla Cristina - Huelva, Espanha. Não sei se será a mesma ocorrência que o tornado do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2018 às 20:56)

Sim, foi, o tornado de VRSA entrou depois em território espanhol ainda formado, pelos relatos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Mete medo!


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:10)

Quando vejo comentários sobre o tornado a dizerem “houve outro em Espanha” só me dá vontade de rir 
É como se o gajo tivesse passado a fronteira e mudado de identidade 

Fora de brincadeiras, parece que hoje está “bom” de trombas de água e tornados por todo o país


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:11)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 21:14)

vamm disse:


> Quando vejo comentários sobre o tornado a dizerem “houve outro em Espanha” só me dá vontade de rir
> É como se o gajo tivesse passado a fronteira e mudado de identidade



Uma célula pode formar vários tornados.

Que distância separa Faro e Espanha em linha reta? >40kms? Muita coisa pode acontecer.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

Para mim a única coisa que mete medo (é mais dó, mas pronto) é ouvir pessoas a falarem num ciclone ou num mini-tornado. E até ouvi falar em tufão. 

Já sabem, é à vontade do freguês. Qualquer dia somos o país do mundo com maior diversidade de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos por quilómetro quadrado.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



essa imagem não será a do primeiro tornado da doca de Faro?


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> Uma célula pode formar vários tornados.


Claro, nem disse o contrário, mas para mim para ser “outro” tinha de ser em alturas diferentes. Não é por chegar a VRSA que deixa de ser o mesmo/a mesma célula.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Agreste disse:


> essa imagem não será a do primeiro tornado da doca de Faro?


Creio que aqui o funil está mais definido, portanto provavelmente será de hoje, mas a qualidade da imagem também não ajuda.


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Lightning disse:


> Para mim a única coisa que mete medo (é mais dó, mas pronto) é ouvir pessoas a falarem num ciclone ou num mini-tornado. E até ouvi falar em tufão.
> 
> Já sabem, é à vontade do freguês. Qualquer dia somos o país do mundo com maior diversidade de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos por quilómetro quadrado.


O CMJornal disse que tinha havido outro furacão em Faro


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

vamm disse:


> O CMJornal disse que tinha havido outro furacão em Faro


Já se ouviu de tudo, furacão, tufão, etc...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:27)

Diversas fotos:

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/03/tornados-provocam-estragos-nas-zonas-de-faro-e-moncarapacho/

BMW, Toyota, VW e Fórum Algarve com avultados estragos.



Lightning disse:


> Para mim a única coisa que mete medo (é mais dó, mas pronto) é ouvir pessoas a falarem num ciclone ou num mini-tornado. E até ouvi falar em tufão.
> 
> Já sabem, é à vontade do freguês. Qualquer dia somos o país do mundo com maior diversidade de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos por quilómetro quadrado.



Se isto foi um mini-tornado, nem quero imaginar se fosse um tornado.  Um F1 que causou milhares de euros de prejuízos, só em Moncarapacho arrasou as estufas que estavam mais a baixo do estádio, em Quelfes destruiu estufas de flores, fora todos os estragos que fez, só não foi mais grave, que passou na zona rural, se ele tivesse entrado em Faro e em Olhão pela cidade, a história seria tão semelhante como o tornado que passou em Lagoa (embora esse tivesse sido um tornado bem mais destrutivo). 



Agreste disse:


> essa imagem não será a do primeiro tornado da doca de Faro?



Dada, a localização é mais parecido ao primeiro tornado.  A zona que passou o tornado, não é assim com tantos prédios como mostra a foto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

*Mulher desaparecida em Castro Verde encontrada sem vida*
4 mar 2018 18:28

Este artigo é sobre Beja. Veja mais na secção Local.
A mulher que estava hoje desaparecida depois de o carro em que seguia ter sido arrastado pela corrente de uma ribeira no concelho de Castro Verde, distrito de Beja, foi encontrada sem vida, revelou fonte da GNR.
...  https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-carro-arrastado-por-ribeira-em-castro-verde


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1617112104992153.1073741952.178571042179607&type=3


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Mulher desaparecida em Castro Verde encontrada sem vida*
> 4 mar 2018 18:28
> 
> Este artigo é sobre Beja. Veja mais na secção Local.
> ...


O que raio passa pela cabeça das pessoas para tentar atravessar uma estrada que está submersa por um Ribeiro.

As imagens que vi na TV mostravam bastante corrente no Ribeiro...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

Bonitas fotos tiradas com um drone hoje de manhã:
__________
A noite segue fresca e já esteve a chuviscar novamente!
Tatual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

naturalmente o IPMA vai ter alguns técnicos no terreno para avaliar a situação e classificar o acontecimento.

Nem tudo foi mau... parecem ter escapado felizmente importantes empresas agrícolas.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:11)

vamm disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1617112104992153.1073741952.178571042179607&type=3



é preciso uma força considerável de vento para descalçar uma tabela de basquetebol do chão mesmo num campo amador como esse da urbanização nova da lejana de cima em Faro.

Isto é pelo menos um F1 ainda que tenha tido várias fases.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

A luz parece ser uma discoteca. Aproxima-se algo de oeste. 

Começa a chover, com vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A luz parece ser uma discoteca. Aproxima-se algo de oeste.



Aguaceiro curto aqui por Faro em direção a leste... 

cuidado aí que leva uma grande descarga de vento.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

parece levar uma grande corrente descendente de vento do tipo downburst... é bastante assinalável o vento à passagem do aguaceiro.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

a estação do MikeCT foi aos 61km/h... assustei-me com a pancada de vento, fiquei com a sensação que ia voando a persiana da janela da sala.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Ora bem, 
Boa noite pessoal, hoje fui contemplado com um tornado no quintal (Cacela Velha, Manta Rota, Altura). Não tive danos mas conheço muita gente que os teve. 


Não consegui avistar qualquer cone, a chuva era demasiado intensa e o tempo ficou bastante escuro 

Deixo aqui também alguns álbuns que me vão aparecendo no Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/carina.rosado.5/posts/1708861779171406


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

esta massa de ar é extremamente instável... ar seco, descargas brutais durante os aguaceiros, eventuais novos tornados ou fenómenos de vento extremo.

a pressão atmosférica anda aos saltos, pequenos saltos e não é ruído.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Que chuvada!  e muito vento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Aguaceiro rápido, mas com uma forte ventania. Agora, tudo calmo. 

Agora, qualquer nuvem que traga chuva com vento e faça alguma trovoada, pensa-se logo vem aí um tornado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

efcm disse:


> O que raio passa pela cabeça das pessoas para tentar atravessar uma estrada que está submersa por um Ribeiro.
> 
> As imagens que vi na TV mostravam bastante corrente no Ribeiro...


em que canal viste?


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite amigos,
Por Monchique para já não chove
Manhã de céu pouco nublado e de tarde muito nublado e tempestade agreste 1 hora
Acumulado de hoje 33,3 mm
Máxima de 14,4ºC
Mínima de 8,9ºC
1003 hPa
92% hR

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 26 fevereiro até hoje deste evento   = 201 mm



Desde o dia 1 março até dia 4 março ( 103 mm)


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

Mais algumas fotos:

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ragos-no-forum-algarve?ref=HP_DestaqueLateral


Por aqui, continuo na discoteca, na rua já não há luz.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Em Faro (cidade) hoje está nos 17,8mm
Total desde dia 26 nos 116,2mm
Não tenho tanta chuva como o joselamego em Monchique mas levo 2 tornados de avanço


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Por hoje acumulei 20.5 mm
O total desde o inicio da "época das chuvas" está nos 170 mm.


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> em que canal viste?


Estava no café e passou na cmtv imagens de uma carrinha Passat no meio de uma torrente de água


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

Candy disse:


> Ronco enorme! Longo... não é está um pouco longe, mas este deve ter sido de respeito!!!


Tópico errado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

Candy disse:


> Ronco enorme! Longo... não é está um pouco longe, mas este deve ter sido de respeito!!!



candy não estás no seguimento errado? volta para nós


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 23:58)

Estou a ouvir vários roncos por Panóias, Ourique, mas a única célula próxima é a de Sines 
Aviões não aparecem no radar nem nos céus


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) hoje está nos 17,8mm
> Total desde dia 26 nos 116,2mm
> Não tenho tanta chuva como o joselamego em Monchique mas levo 2 tornados de avanço


Ehhhh 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tópico errado.





david 6 disse:


> candy não estás no seguimento errado? volta para nós



O GPS avariou! 
Já tá.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Temperatura atual de 9,5°C
91% HR 
1003 hPa 
Acumulado ontem de 33,3 mm
......
Aguardo a próxima reboada de chuva
para acumular mais precipitação ! 
Deverá começar por volta 2 ou 3 h da madrugada.
......
Fotos tiradas ontem, por volta das 18h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 01:33)

Já está chover 
Chuva fraca 
Os primeiros 0,3 acumulados deste dia 
9,1°C
92% HR 
1002 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (5 Mar 2018 às 06:09)

Novo aviso de tornados


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 06:15)

Há trovoada, para já apenas relâmpagos.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2018 às 06:41)

Segundo familiares houve estragos na Manta Rota.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 06:42)

Bom dia.
Não havia chuva nem vento, mas a trovoada está a chegar e já trouxe isso tudo. Célula com eco vermelho a passar Odemira neste momento


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 06:52)

Ronco bem audível


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 07:15)

Ainda deu para ver uns quantos relâmpagos.
Neste momento tudo mais calmo, apenas chuva moderada.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 07:22)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com muita chuva e vento que se tem vindo a intensificar. 
Antes de começar a chover, ainda ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Mar 2018 às 07:51)

Bom dia!!!
Noite copiosa de chuva que aliás continua. 
Temperatura atual 5.3 e pressão em 993 hPa.
Gostaria de saber como está no alto de S.Mamede.
Hortas já não absorvem mais água como demonstra a foto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 08:04)

Tem chovido bem na zona de Beja, tudo bem regado. Agora está um belo solinho e 9C


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 08:33)

O rio e os ribeiros levam imensa água, as barragens mais pequenas já estão todas cheias e os campos já não absorvem mais água. Antes, tínhamos falta de água mas neste momento é o contrário 
Chove com intensidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Começa a trovejar novamente.


----------



## trepkos (5 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Chuva, vento e trovoadas há dias sem parar, a madrugada trouxe mais chuva, vento e trovoadas com dilúvios e granizo, estou a adorar estes dias de climas europeu.

Não me lembro há quantos anos não tinha tantos dias seguidos assim. Vamos aproveitar quanto dura porque quando acabar deve ser de vez.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Tempo tempestuoso no Alto Alentejo. Madrugada e manhã muito chuvosa, nota-se bem nos campos e nos cursos de água.
Foi chegar a Arronches e parecer que o céu vinha por ai abaixo. Chuva torrencial, algum granizo e trovoada, com uma descarga bem próxima do centro da vila, dada a diferença de menos de um segundo entre o clarão e o som do trovão.
Meia hora depois, continua a chover copiosamente. Sem dúvida uma bênção. Dispenso é o granizo.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 09:05)

Uma pausa em Évora e um aguaceiro com chuva muito forte agora. E o vento não dá tréguas


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 09:14)

Eco vermelho a caminho de Elvas. Vamos ver se não leva algum político a dar uma volta...


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado e intercalado com abertas de sol .
De madrugada ainda choveu, mas de forma fraca ...
Acumulado de 1,6 mm
11,6°C
85% HR 
1000 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 09:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eco vermelho a caminho de Elvas. Vamos ver se não leva algum político a dar uma volta...



Entre Évora e Évoramonte, muita chuva neste momento.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

Estremoz com uma bela rega.

É notável a diferença da minha zona para aqui. Os solos e os ribeiros estão cheios de água.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 09:59)

vamm disse:


> É notável a diferença da minha zona para aqui. Os solos e os ribeiros estão cheios de água.



Off-Topic: Quando chegares a zona de Portalegre é que irás notar bem a diferença. Com essas viagens é que se nota as diferenças entre as diferentes regiões
Boa viagem até à Serra.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Quando chegares a zona de Portalegre é que irás notar bem a diferença. Com essas viagens é que se nota as diferenças entre as diferentes regiões
> Boa viagem até à Serra.


Podes crer. Estou a caminho de Portalegre e por agora parou de chover. Dá gosto ver tanta água. As pessoas aqui não têm a noção da sorte que têm.

Pelo radar vou conseguir uma aberta até Castelo Branco 
A Serra está lindaaa! Neve acima dos 900m.


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 10:13)

Chove bem agora com a temperatura rondar os 4ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Há pouco, aqui num terreno, nestes regos foram semeadas batatas:


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

vamm disse:


> Podes crer. Estou a caminho de Portalegre e por agora parou de chover. Dá gosto ver tanta água. As pessoas aqui não têm a noção da sorte que têm.
> 
> Pelo radar vou conseguir uma aberta até Castelo Branco
> A Serra está lindaaa! Neve acima dos 900m.




Acumulação agora esta nos 1100m, esta chover e trás correntes, podem não te deixar passar.


----------



## vamm (5 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Portalegre a começar a levar uma boa rega com 6,5C 
Já não me safo


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

Boa chuvada em Monchique neste momento !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

Descida de temperatura 
11,8°C
2,1 mm acumulado desde meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

Aguaceiro a norte de Faro... 1 trovoada à passagem e quase nenhuma precipitação relevante.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

abandonámos o sudoeste... com este noroeste é mais difícil termos chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 11:22)

Mais uma chuvada valente...
Ainda bem que hoje estou de folga


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Por Cuba depois de um fim-de-semana mais calmo em termos de vento e com algum chuva, hoje regressou o forte vento e já conto com rajada máxima de *103km/h* numa situação com chuva à mistura... uma sensação de temporal por breves minutos.
Acumulados por dia desde o início do evento: 1.8/2.5/4.3/8.6/7.6/9.1/7.4/1.5 Total: 42.8mm (continua muito baixo face às previsões, mas tem sido regular e excelente para os solos locais)


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Por Arronches, após uma trégua com algum sol à mistura, nova chuvada. Ela que venha, que cá em baixo é que se bebe


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> uma sensação de temporal por breves minutos.



Pelas imagens do radar também deve ter descarregado bem nessa zona onde está a estação


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

Bom dia.

112,7km/h registados esta manhã na estação meteo em Carvoeiro.
Está forte!


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Boas,
Aguaceiro moderado à pouco 
2,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:19)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) hoje está nos 17,8mm
> Total desde dia 26 nos 116,2mm
> Não tenho tanta chuva como o joselamego em Monchique mas levo 2 tornados de avanço



Tem calma, que lá diz o ditado: "Não há duas sem três" ou " Há terceira é de vez". 

O presidente da CM Olhão a dizer à CMTV, que o tornado é culpa das alterações climáticas e que convidava o Trump a vir a Moncarapacho ver os estragos do tornado. Oh, Sr. Presidente, mais depressa o Trump convidava-o a ver os estragos dum tornado do que ele vinha cá a Moncarapacho. Só, os tornados que têm nos Estados Unidos, os furacões, posso mesmo dizer que em comparação com lá, ontem foi um "mini-tornado".


----------



## lserpa (5 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Brutal!!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Mais um vídeo:


----------



## Happy (5 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Impressionante este vídeo!!


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Períodos de aguaceiros intensos em Monchique , com granizo !
6 mm acumulados hoje 
10,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Boa Tarde
Vários aguaceiros intensos ao longo do dia, alguns acompanhados de granizo.
Rio Caia hoje de manhã:








________
A seca, foi finalmente travada nesta zona!

O acumulado de hoje está em *10.6mm*
Total do evento até ao momento, de *111.4mm*. Até ao final da semana vai ultrapassar o acumulado total de outubro a janeiro (129.8mm). 
Março já está na média, ou até mesmo acima com *72.3mm*


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

mais alguns videos a serem carregados.


aqui o aspecto interessante é que este morador tinha um anexo no terraço em madeira que servia para acomodação de alguém que lá dormia. Esse anexo despareceu ficando o recheio.

outro ponto interessante é a máquina exterior do ar condicionado que tem um peso aproximado de uns 30kg e que foi parar ao meio da horta a uma distância de uns 50 metros.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

mesmo que não vá além de um F1 nas suas diferentes fases este tornado era de dimensão considerável por ter viajado tanto território.

as descrições dos danos são sobretudo paredes de fraca resistência, estruturas de madeira e alguns objetos compactos até 50kg de peso que foram arrastados ou chegaram mesmo a voar.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 16:32)

Boas,
Tarde de aguaceiros, intensos ....
Acumulado hoje de 8,1 mm
11,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Mais um bom aguaceiro neste momento. Antes de chegar estava assim:
Vê-se um tímido arco-íris. 









*10,3ºC*


----------



## MikeCT (5 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Em Faro (cidade) 1,2mm hoje.. Rajada a chegar aos 74 km/h

Estive na zona da torre Natal a ajudar um amigo na limpeza dos estragos. Realmente o caminho de destruição é impressionante...ficam umas fotos


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros e vento forte.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Era, o que eu temia ontem, o tornado passou pelo meu terreno de alfarrobeiras, mas muitos ramos e muita lenha para cortar, duvido na parte mais alta, que não fui devido à lama, não haja mais partidas, na parte baixa nenhuma ficou intacta, todas sofreram umas mais, outras menos, mas foram todas. 

@trovoadas , este chega aos 20 € a arroba, muitas ficaram limpas pelo tornado.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros e vento forte.
> 
> Máxima: 17.2ºC
> mínima: 10.4ºC
> ...



Aos 20 nao chega, para o ano vai começar pelos 7€ e pouco deve subir


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Boa noite ,
Dia de períodos de sol, nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fortes! Também chegou a cair granizo de tarde...
Máxima de 13°C
Atual de 9,4°C
Acumulado hoje de precipitação  = 8,1 mm
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado ....só deve começar a chover na madrugada ( por volta das 3 h da manhã ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Pelo menos 15 explorações agrícolas, destruídas pelo tornado.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minut...es-agricolas-no-algarve-danificadas---governo


https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/03/05/am...o-para-o-cordao-dunar-da-praia-de-faro/430230


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

o tornado evitou as grandes explorações agrícolas de hortícolas e pomares de laranjeiras que começam uns 500m mais a norte da cidade de Faro.

evitou o cemitério e até os pombos da columbofilia escaparam.


----------



## 1337 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

Impressionante


----------



## Brites (5 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante


Eu não quero dizer nenhuma asneira, mas eu vi esse vídeo pelo face e não era em Faro mas sim no Brasil!


----------



## Walker (5 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

A calçada os carros que aparecem, os edifícios no fundo, dificilmente será no Brasil!


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Brites disse:


> Eu não quero dizer nenhuma asneira, mas eu vi esse vídeo pelo face e não era em Faro mas sim no Brasil!



Este video é fidedigno e corresponde as coordenadas google:

*37°04'56.4"N *
*7°47'15.1"W*

Pertence a Moncarapacho, a uma urbanização nova perto do campo de futebol.

A legenda está incompleta. De facto o tornado começou em Faro onde foi primeiro avistado.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2018 às 01:01)

Se o autor do video estiver a ler isto... gostava de fazer uma pergunta: é a sequência completa do que aconteceu ou apenas a parte importante?

Parece-me um enorme tiro de sorte estar a filmar um outro assunto qualquer a partir do que parece ser o interior de casa e apanhar este momento. 

No tornado de Silves o autor do famoso video também estava a fazer o pequeno almoço.


----------



## Brites (6 Mar 2018 às 01:03)

Agreste disse:


> Este video é fidedigno e corresponde as coordenadas google:
> 
> *37°04'56.4"N *
> *7°47'15.1"W*
> ...


Pronto foi asneira minha então! Lamento!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Mar 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia!!!
#portalegre 
Nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura atual de 6.4 graus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia,
Temperatura atual de 10,1°C
90% HR 
1006 hPa 
Acumulado de aguaceiros durante a madrugada de 0,9 mm
Céu nublado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 09:44)

Boas,
Aguaceiro 
1,5 mm desde a meia noite 
10,4°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

manhã de chuviscos em Faro.

Pode ser que marque alguma coisa no pluviómetro.


----------



## comentador (6 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Em Alvalade do Sado já vamos com 106,0 mm acumulados neste evento. O dia está com céu encoberto e já acumulou 4,0 mm e continuam períodos de chuva.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Boas,
Manhã de chuvisco, aguaceiros fracos 
Levo 1,9 mm desde meia noite 
11,0°C
86% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (6 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Meia dúzia de chuviscos em Faro (cidade) renderam 0,8mm para já..dia de vento fraco finalmente,e que deve continuar assim até amanhã à noite...

Vamos com 9 dias seguidos com precipitação e 118,2mm de acumulado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/tornado-varre-sotavento-algarvio , não lembro-me de ver um tornado em 2011, por estas bandas. 

Fiz um esboço por alto, do trajecto do tornado de domingo, pode ter algumas oscilações no percurso, mas passou por entre estas duas linhas.

Ele, chegou a Moncarapacho, atingiu o campo de futebol, as vivendas e a escola EB2/3 de Moncarapacho, que fica por detrás das vivendas, relativamente perto, uns 300 mts do estádio. Daí, para a frente, já não existe ocorrências, da distância de Moncarapacho até à Altura, só em Altura é que ele voltou atingir o solo e percorreu aos solavancos, até à Espanha.







As estações do IPMA em Faro e de Castro Marim, registaram no domingo dia 4, uma rajada de 85.7 km/h (Faro (Aeroporto)) e de 80.3 km/h em Castro Marim.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Ontem, as estações (IPMA) de Beja e Castro Verde registaram rajadas de *94 km/h* e *92,5 km/h*, respetivamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2018 às 13:06)

Mais fotos:

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/03...-tornado-deixou-rasto-de-destruicao-em-olhao/

A foto mais impressionante é do termossifão.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

Atenção pessoal,
A célula que fez estragos entre Faro e Moncarapacho nada teve a ver com a de Altura e arredores.
Foram células distintas que ocorrerem quase em simultâneo. Ninguém tirou print ao radar?

Aqui está o perfeito alinhamento da de Cacela - Altura:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 15:11)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mar 2018 às 15:18)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Em Alvalade do Sado já vamos com 106,0 mm acumulados neste evento. O dia está com céu encoberto e já acumulou 4,0 mm e continuam períodos de chuva.


Uma zona sem dúvida onde a chuva faz mesmo muita falta, não menosprezando outra qualquer zona do pais,claro  e mais era vir pelo menos até dia 14/15! depois veremos, mas parece.me que teremos chuva pela Primavera dentro


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Céu muito nublado 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
Chuviscos 
Acumulado de 2,0 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

A zona mais afectada pela seca e o baixo Alentejo. O montado está morto em zonas dos concelhos de Mértola, Almodóvar ou Vidigueira.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

É possível que algumas estações do Sul ainda não tenham chegado aos 250 mm. Precisamos de mais uns 100 mm e de um verão muito fresco para desenrascar os ecossistemas. A Sul do Tejo a situação continua muito grave.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Por monchique
Tarde de chuviscos contínuos 
Acumulado de 5,0 mm
9,7°C
90% HR 
1007 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Atenção pessoal, A célula que fez estragos entre Faro e Moncarapacho nada teve a ver com a de Altura e arredores. Foram células distintas que ocorrerem quase em simultâneo. Ninguém tirou print ao radar?



Pelo Rain Alarm parece-me que não tens razão, penso eu de que...

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FaVIsiT5...xIhwympQCLcBGAs/s1600/algarve_04.03.2018a.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K54I997n...Yv7QossACLcBGAs/s1600/algarve_04.03.2018b.jpg











algarvio1980 disse:


> Fiz um esboço por alto, do trajecto do tornado de domingo, pode ter algumas oscilações no percurso (...) chegou a Moncarapacho, atingiu o campo de futebol, as vivendas e a escola EB2/3 de Moncarapacho, que fica por detrás das vivendas, relativamente perto, uns 300 mts do estádio. Daí, para a frente, já não existe ocorrências, da distância de Moncarapacho até à Altura, só em Altura é que ele voltou atingir o solo e percorreu aos solavancos, até à Espanha.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

A estação de Tavira acumulou 250 mm na Primavera climatológica de 2008. Ainda é possível, pouquíssimo provável mas possível...

Em cacela velha o céu ficou branco de acordo com quem viu o tornado.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2018 às 18:53)

Boas,
Mais um dia de aguaceiros principalmente de madrugada.
E com isto, estes dias de precipitação já renderam 201,7mm.
Fui dar uma volta pelos campos e estão cheios de água, as ribeiras correm com muita força, parece que estamos no pico do inverno.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado
já não chuvisca
Tarde de chuviscos
Acumulado hoje de 5,1 mm
Máxima de 12,4ºC
Mínima de 8,9ºC
Atual de 8,9ºC
89% hR
Pressão a 1007 hPa
------------------------------
Acumulados deste evento 


Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm

27 fev – 30,6 mm

28 fev – 43, 7 mm

1 mar – 23,8 mm

2 mar – 28,6 mm

3 mar – 17,2 mm

4 mar – 33,3 mm

5 mar – 8,1 mm

6 mar – 5,1 mm 

Total  = 214,2 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

Relato impressionante, da enfermeira-fisioterapeuta do Moncarapachense. 



> *Minitornado no Algarve. A história da enfermeira que foi salva pelo guarda-redes adversário*
> 
> 
> A cabeça fria de Igor Landim, guardião do Moura, permitiu--lhe resgatar a enfermeira do Moncarapachense em plena ocorrência do minitornado que varreu o sotavento algarvio na tarde de domingo. O recinto da equipa da freguesia de Olhão ficou parcialmente destruído
> ...



Infografia do Correio da Manhã http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/graficos/detalhe/rasto-de-destruicao-no-sotavento-algarvio


----------



## comentador (6 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uma zona sem dúvida onde a chuva faz mesmo muita falta, não menosprezando outra qualquer zona do pais,claro  e mais era vir pelo menos até dia 14/15! depois veremos, mas parece.me que teremos chuva pela Primavera dentro



As bacias do Vale do Sado são as que apresentam os níveis de reserva mais baixos do País. Tem sido uma zona em que os 4 últimos Invernos tem chovido muito pouco e em que os 4 últimos Verões têm sido extremamente quentes e secos.  Com as chuvas da última semana já se nota algum escoamento nos cursos de água, embora a infiltração ainda continua porque os solos estavam bastante secos, mas toda a chuva que vier a cair a partir de agora já vai contribuir para fazer subir as reservas nas barragens. Espero que continue a chover, porque esta seca levou-nos ao limite dos limites quer nas culturas agrícolas, quer no abeberamento dos animais. Sem água não há vida e Graças a Deus que choveu e que vai continuar, porque isto representa a nossa vida, o nosso ecossistema, a nossa economia, alimentação, saúde, a purificação do ar, etc, etc. Estas chuvas são sem dúvida o melhor presente para todos os Portugueses.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2018 às 02:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Pelo Rain Alarm parece-me que não tens razão, penso eu de que...
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FaVIsiT5...xIhwympQCLcBGAs/s1600/algarve_04.03.2018a.jpg
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K54I997n...Yv7QossACLcBGAs/s1600/algarve_04.03.2018b.jpg


Boas. Tenho razão sim. 
Tenho a certeza absoluta que foram células distintas. 
Eu estava em Vila Nova de Cacela quando passou a célula Cacela Velha - Espanha e abri o radar no telemóvel. Nesse momento ligaram de faro a falar do tornado em Faro. E passado 5 minutos ligaram daqui em pânico da manta rota e Altura.
Vi claramente no radar que eram células distintas mas com como me meti a conduzir e a chegar aos locais afectados não tirei print. 
A célula de faro não foi a mesma da Altura. Tenho a certeza. 

Aliás, basta veres que as rotas são paralelas e não a mesma, embora tenham o mesmo azimute de alinhamento. 

No radar dinâmico do IPMA era mais que claro que eram células distintas.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2018 às 02:36)

Radar de precipitação da Extremadura:

15h40




15h50




16h00




16h10




16h20




16h30




16h40




16h50


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2018 às 02:47)

E registado em Espanha às 17h42 (hora portuguesa)





Fonte: SIC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mar 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia.
Uma manhã diferente...
Ceu completamente limpo e vento fresco.
Tmin. que registei 2,3°C às 04:57hrs 
Seguimos com 2,9 e pressão ja mais alta, 1007 hPa.
Nova alteração para breve....esperemos 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Manhã fria com geada e de céu limpo, muito diferente dos dias anteriores.
Mínima de* -0,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Logo depois de almoço já deverá chover ...
Mínima de 5,4°C
Atual de 7,7°C
1013 hPa 
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

Gerofil disse:


> Radar de precipitação da Extremadura:
> 
> 15h40
> 
> ...


Ok... 
Tendo em conta as imagens de radar tens razão e eu não.
No meio da confusão devo ter visto outra célula em Faro já depois da do tornado e pensei que fossem duas em simultâneo. 

Foi muita coisa ao mesmo tempo.
Parece sem dúvida a mesma célula aqui pela imagens do radar da Estremadura.

Muito obrigado Gerofil e peço desculpa pela minha insistência é teimosia


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Já chove em Monchique 
9,4°C  ( desceu )
86% HR 
1009 hPa 
Acumulado hoje de 0,3 mm atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pmontas (7 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ok...
> Tendo em conta as imagens de radar tens razão e eu não.
> No meio da confusão devo ter visto outra célula em Faro já depois da do tornado e pensei que fossem duas em simultâneo.
> 
> ...




Dá para ver pelo post do Orion animação do radar naquele dia.




Orion disse:


> A assinatura do tornado ficou escondida na maior parte do tempo pela intensa chuva. Cá fica outra imagem com mais clareza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Continua a chuva 
Acumulado de 3,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Chove certinho , dá gosto !
Acumulado de 5,8 mm
8,2°C
1006 hPa 
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (7 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Por Vila Velha já começou a chover miudinho à cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Por aqui apenas uns pingos, a chuva está a avançar de sul para norte, já não deve faltar muito para que caia


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Acumulado atual
13,8 mm
Chove certinho e de forma moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Estremoz: chuva moderada desde as 17h00, puxada a muito vento ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

16mm de rega nos campos...

expectativa em chegar aos 200mm até ao final de domingo. Estamos nos 134,5mm.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Amigos, 
Continua a chuva 
Levo 17,4 mm  Rain Rain Rain 
Com sorte ainda chego até meados de março nos 300 mm total deste evento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (7 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Tarde fantástica de chuva. Sempre certinha com períodos em que era moderada.

Pelo aspecto, hoje é dia para os acumulados por aqui rondarem os 20mm.


----------



## JCARL (7 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Vila Velha de Ródão: Chuva moderada


----------



## comentador (7 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Boa noite,

Tarde de inverno em Alvalade do Sado, começou a chover por volta das 14:00 horas e continua sem parar. Acumulado: 12,0 mm


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

A frente vai-se ficando pelo caminho. Aparentemente, os acumulados hoje por aqui vão ficar abaixo do esperado. Boa chuva para os solos. 
Vai chovendo fraco a moderado com *8,1ºC
2.1mm *


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Estremoz: mantém-se a precipitação  moderada, com uma acentuada descida de temperatura dos 12,7 ºC para os 7,3 ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

Boas,
Por Monchique Rain Rain 
21,4 mm acumulado 
E continua a subir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (7 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Por aqui: 4 mm


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

28 mm 
E continua a chuva, parece me que vai cair toda a noite : Rain 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

19,3mm

137,9mm desde dia 26.

Alguns buracos na calçada da rua que começa a abater.


----------



## Illicitus (7 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

Eu que leio mais do que escrevo, deixei-me levar pelos vossos números e venho partilhar o ponto de situação de Lagos (já que este canto do Algarve não tem muita expressão aqui).

Depois do primeiro dia sem chuva deste episódio, hoje tivemos mais um dia abençoado pela água. Quase 40 mm acumulados desde as 14h.

Desde dia 26, Lagos vai quase com 180 mm.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

Boas,
33,1 mm 
Sempre a bombar !
Cai cai Rain Rain 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Precipitação acumulada hoje:
Serpa - 9,0mm
Bemposta - 6,3mm
Beja - 11,4mm
Amareleja - 7,2mm
Mértola - 4,5mm
Moura - OFF
Marvão - 6,6mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

Pela Manta Rota hoje acumulei 18.5mm.
Levo 194mm desde o início do evento.
119mm já no mês de março.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Esta a terminar o dia de hoje ...
Levo de acumulado 
36,7 mm
13,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

A chuva continua embora fraca, mas é excelente! Está fresco, sigo com *6,9ºC*
O acumulado de ontem, ficou em *7mm*. Menos do que se esperava mas pronto, acontece.

Março na estação de referência segue com *81.5mm* acumulados e no total do evento, *120.2mm*. A estação netatmo da zona de Elvas já ultrapassou os 200mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

joselamego disse:


> Esta a terminar o dia de hoje ...
> Levo de acumulado
> 36,7 mm
> 13,0°C
> ...


Txiii, tanta gente a roer-se de inveja desse acumulado...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Terminei o dia 7 março com 36,7 mm
novo dia e já acumulo 0,4 mm
Chuvisco 

temperatura atual de 12,8ºC
97% hR

Total do evento desde o dia 26 fevereiro


Dia 26 fev – 23,8 m

27 fev – 30,6 mm

28 fev – 43, 7 mm

1 mar – 23,8 mm

2 mar – 28,6 mm

3 mar – 17,2 mm

4 mar – 33,3 mm

5 mar – 8,1 mm

6 mar – 5,1 mm

7 mar – 36,7 mm

*Total = 250,9 mm*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca a noite toda e continua. Corre água por todo o lado.
Acumulado de *2.3mm*


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia 
Acordei com o som das gotas da chuva 
Acumulado atual de 8 mm  desde meia noite ...
12,7°C 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 08:56)

Continua a chuva 
Acumulado de 10,9 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mar 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia.
Chuva fraca apesar de contínua!
Seguimos com 11 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 09:26)

Continua a chuva 
Já várias horas 
13°C
1011 hPa 
96% HR 
12,3 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2018 às 09:31)

joselamego disse:


> Terminei o dia 7 março com 36,7 mm
> novo dia e já acumulo 0,4 mm
> Chuvisco
> 
> ...



Excelente acumulado! 

Tens sido dos mais beneficiados neste evento. O efeito orográfico da Serra de Monchique a fazer das suas!


----------



## frederico (8 Mar 2018 às 09:33)

A estação ccv tavira está parva, ontem acumulou 0,41 mm, o radar mostra muito mais...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 10:19)

MSantos disse:


> Excelente acumulado!
> 
> Tens sido dos mais beneficiados neste evento. O efeito orográfico da Serra de Monchique a fazer das suas!


É mesmo o efeito da serra 
E ainda virá mais !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Illicitus (8 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

Ontem terminou com acumulado de 40,4 mm em Lagos.

Hoje vamos com 3 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

Tem estado toda a manhã a chover mas agora houve uma pausa e o sol vai espreitando. Ambiente ameno com vento nulo, *13,4ºC* e 100% hr
Acumulado de *6.1mm 
*


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

joselamego disse:


> É mesmo o efeito da serra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melhor só o Caldeirão! Tanto no medronho como na chuva! Até a água é melhor com inúmeras nascentes com aquele gostinho a ferro

Fora de brincadeiras o radar hoje de manhã enganava. O teto de nuvens estava muito baixo e apanhei chuva continua entre as 8h15 e 9h00 entre Estoi e Faro. No geral era chuva fraca mas de vez em quando vinham uns periodos moderada a forte. Pareceu-me que havia alguma influência orográfica nas elevações do barrocal. O teto de nuvens andava aí pelos 100m.

Quando cheguei a Albufeira às 9 e pouco já apanhei periodos de sol  e tem se mantido assim até agora com alguns chuviscos esporádicos e o sol a conseguir passar por entre as nuvens dando uma boa sensação térmica.

Pelas serras não sei se continuará a chover...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

Continua a chover 
Levo 15,9 mm 
Isto parece um penico ! 
Já chove, sem parar, desde ontem à tarde !
14,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

joselamego disse:


> Terminei o dia 7 março com 36,7 mm
> novo dia e já acumulo 0,4 mm
> Chuvisco
> 
> ...



Que grande "penico" esse que tu tens ai  @joselamego Efeito orográfico a funcionar na sua perfeição, já tinho ouvido dizer que Monchique era o "Minho" do Sul


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 12:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que grande "penico" esse que tu tens ai  @joselamego Efeito orográfico a funcionar na sua perfeição, já tinho ouvido dizer que Monchique era o "Minho" do Sul


É mesmo! É o Minho do sul ...chove já há mais de 10 h sem parar...
Chuvisco ou chuva fraca, constante !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mar 2018 às 13:05)

joselamego disse:


> É mesmo! É o Minho do sul ...chove já há mais de 10 h sem parar...
> Chuvisco ou chuva fraca, constante !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Deve ser água por todo o lado , e o que ainda está para vir


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

frederico disse:


> A estação ccv tavira está parva, ontem acumulou 0,41 mm, o radar mostra muito mais...



Está assim, há vários dias, desde da trovoada. 

Ontem, acumulei 22 mm, hoje levo 5 mm e começou a chover há cerca de 20 minutos. 

Acumulado deste mês: 104 mm , desde do dia 26/02: 164 mm


----------



## belem (8 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

joselamego disse:


> É mesmo! É o Minho do sul ...chove já há mais de 10 h sem parar...
> Chuvisco ou chuva fraca, constante !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

belem disse:


>


Interessante mapa!
Dantes chovia muito mais !
Obrigado Belém !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (8 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

Na normal 41-80 o mês de Março era o mais chuvoso do ano em algumas estações. Os valores variavam de estação para estação e rondavam os 70/80 mm.  

Após 1980 os valores caem a pique para passarem a rondar os 35-40 mm. 

Este mês está a ser muito chuvoso? Depende da perspectiva, digo eu...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Já parou de chover 
23 h de chuva contínua 
Acumulado de 17,3 mm
14,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Boas,
Céu nublado, o sol já espreitou....
Acumulado hoje de 17,3 mm
Máxima de 14,7ºC
Mínima de 8,4 ºC
Atual de 13,8ºC
89% hR
Pressão a 1013 hPa
......

Total do evento desde o dia 26 de fevereiro 
*( 268,2 mm)*


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

o penico do algarve costuma ser loulé mas por causa das trovoadas de primavera.

por acaso acho que esse mapa faz pouco sentido. A norte de Faro a uns 10km há uma serra com alturas de 300-400m, pouco menos que a serra do caldeirão.

por outro lado no litoral oeste há o espinhaço de cão em que é notável a diferença de temperaturas entre o lado de lagos e o lado de aljezur.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu nublado, o sol já espreitou....
> Acumulado hoje de 17,3 mm
> Máxima de 14,7ºC
> ...



Acumulado estrondoso, e ainda temos tanta chuva por cair.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

Agreste disse:


> o penico do algarve costuma ser loulé mas por causa das trovoadas de primavera. por acaso acho que esse mapa faz pouco sentido. A norte de Faro a uns 10km há uma serra com alturas de 300-400m, pouco menos que a serra do caldeirão. Por outro lado no litoral oeste há o espinhaço de cão em que é notável a diferença de temperaturas entre o lado de lagos e o lado de aljezur.





Gerofil disse:


> *Cartas climáticas referentes ao Concelho de Silves*
> 
> Precipitação total anual
> 
> ...



Caracterização exaustiva do clima da *Região Hidrográfica das Ribeiras do Algarve* (páginas 65 a 165):
https://sniambgeoviewer.apambiente....torio\Parte2\Tomo1\PGBHRH8_P2_T1A_Jun2012.pdf
https://sniambgeoviewer.apambiente....torio\Parte2\Tomo1\PGBHRH8_P2_T1A_Jun2012.pdf


----------



## belem (8 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Agreste disse:


> o penico do algarve costuma ser loulé mas por causa das trovoadas de primavera.
> 
> por acaso acho que esse mapa faz pouco sentido. A norte de Faro a uns 10km há uma serra com alturas de 300-400m, pouco menos que a serra do caldeirão.
> 
> por outro lado no litoral oeste há o espinhaço de cão em que é notável a diferença de temperaturas entre o lado de lagos e o lado de aljezur.



O mapa só indica a precipitação e deve estar baseado só em algumas estações, por isso é normal que possam haver locais que não estejam devidamente representados (como a Serra a uns 10 km a Norte de Faro, que referes).


----------



## frederico (8 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

O mapa é simplista dado que na primeira metade do século xx o clima algarvio ainda estava muito mal estudado por falta de estações. 

A antiga estação do Fazfato a cerca de 200 e tal m tinha 690 mm de média anual para 41-80, portanto a Alcaria do Cume deve ir acima dos 800 mm.  A serra de Agua dos Fusos que vai da Alcaria do Cume até à serra de Cacela em certos eventos também é um penico.

Outro penico valente é a serra de Aracena.


----------



## frederico (8 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

O Algarve ainda sofre com falta de estações. 

Falta uma no Cabo de Santa Maria para caracterizar o microclima da ria. Pelo menos três na serra do Caldeirão, no Mu, Alcaria do Cume e Cumeada entre Odeleite e Foupana, por exemplo. Em Alcoutim junto ao Rio Guadiana.


----------



## belem (8 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

frederico disse:


> O Algarve ainda sofre com falta de estações.
> 
> Falta uma no Cabo de Santa Maria para caracterizar o microclima da ria. Pelo menos três na serra do Caldeirão, no Mu, Alcaria do Cume e Cumeada entre Odeleite e Foupana, por exemplo. Em Alcoutim junto ao Rio Guadiana.



Lembro-me que mesmo ao lado de Alcoutim (a uns 500 metros) a estação de Sanlucar, registou valores de temperatura superiores a Sevilha (durante o mesmo período de medições).

E agora vou parar com o offtopic...


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite amigos, 
À pouco um curto aguaceiro rendeu mais 0,2 mm , acrescentou ao que já tinha hoje ( 17,5 mm)
.....
A chuva deverá começar por volta das 2 h da manhã ...

Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2018 às 22:43)

O GFS coloca 15 mm em 3 horas, diria que poderá haver inundações, amanhã durante a manhã/início da tarde. Esta humidade e este ar tropical, cheira mesmo a tornados.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Boas,
Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva, no geral fraca, sem parar, a tarde foi sem chuva e com algumas abertas. Ainda deu para uma caminhada, servindo para observar os enormes caudais que os cursos de água têm, as barragens privadas que estavam totalmente secas, agora completamente cheias e muitos campos alagados, autênticos lagos em certos pontos. Pode-se dizer que, a partir de agora a chuva que cair já será apenas para os terrenos deitarem fora.
Os modelos prevêem para aqui amanhã cerca de 30/40mm, se se concretizar ou se for ainda superior, haverão cheias. E o que ainda há para chover...graças a deus já não vai ser o verão desastroso que se temia antes de isto aparecer, pelo menos por aqui.

Acumulado de hoje, *6.3mm*. Amanhã Março já deverá ultrapassar os 100mm, o último mês a ultrapassar este valor foi Novembro de 2016 (graças aos últimos 7 dias).

Agora, algum nevoeiro e *10,9ºC*


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

ultrapassar os 20mm com a próxima frente...
tentar chegar aos 40mm. 

assim ficamos perto dos 200mm.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Por Monchique já se sente o vento forte!
12,5°C
1014 hPa 
98% HR 
Acumulados hoje de 17,5 mm
À espera do início da chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 06:33)

Bom dia ,
Acordei com o barulho da chuva 
Cai bem !
12,3 mm acumulados 
13,1°C
99% HR 
1011 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Mar 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia  (para estar em casa...mas não pode ser )
10,8°C e chove, chove, chove #portalegre
Haverá surpresas para logo??? 





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches choveu fraco a meio da madrugada. Entretanto, a partir das 07h começou a chover com mais intensidade, o vento já assobia bem. Lá se vai a sombrinha 
*2mm
12,1°C *


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 07:34)

Já levo 17,5 mm acumulado 
É hoje que vou rebentar a escala 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## grandeurso (9 Mar 2018 às 07:38)

joselamego disse:


> Já levo 17,5 mm acumulado
> É hoje que vou rebentar a escala
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Desde a meia noite?


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 07:43)

Desde as 4 h da manhã , sensivelmente !
Só chove ! Parece um pénico a despejar


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 07:56)

Intenso nevoeiro em Monchique 
Chove e chove 
Envio foto da APP da estação Netatmo 
21,6 mm acumulado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2018 às 08:40)

tudo tranquilo, chove mas nada de muito convincente.

5mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia de chuva para todos 

Torna-se redundante falar nas diferenças entre o Verão eterno que estávamos a viver até dia 26 de Fevereiro e o actual estado do tempo. Parece até que vivemos num país bipolar.
Hoje, durante a viagem de Portalegre para Arronches, feita com bastante cuidado dada a precipitação forte e os lençóis de água que havia em todo o percurso, fui admirando e ficando admirado com a quantidade de água que há nos campos. Onde antes não havia água e uma barragem estava a menos de 30 %, hoje havia uma barragem completamente cheia e, do outro lado da estrada, um mar de água que parecia mais outra barragem... E pensar que, no Verão, vi um enorme dust devil nesse mesmo local.
Céu encoberto, chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco a moderado, temperaturas relativamente amenas. Das 5h a 8h em Portalegre, 12,3 mm. Arrisco a dizer que, em algumas zonas próximas, deverão ter *chovido* mais de 20 mm, por causa da quantidade de água que descia das áreas mais alta da Serra de S. Mamede.
Por agora, o Rio Caia em Arronches, ainda não mostrava a real quantidade de água que terá precipitado na serra. Durante o dia deverá haver um pico de cheia na vila. Se tiver notícias, irei colocar no fórum.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 09:28)

21,6mm acumulados em Marvão 
quem me dera ter um acumulado destes em Serpa


----------



## grandeurso (9 Mar 2018 às 09:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 21,6mm acumulados em Marvão
> quem me dera ter um acumulado destes em Serpa


Já vais com 7, a esta hora do dia é bem bom!


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 10:03)

Boas,
29,7 mm atual de acumulados 
13,6°C
Rain : Rain 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

16,5mm na Amareleja


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Vila Velha de Ródão - 09/03/2018 10:23 UTC
Precipitação: 15 mm desde as 00:00 UTC
Temperatura: 14,4 º C actual
Curiosidade: às 04:30 UTC estavam 13,3 º C de temperatura


----------



## JPAG (9 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Em Vila Viçosa, às 8:30h quando sai de lá chovia fraco a moderado. Agora em Elvas apenas chuviscos e morrinha.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia de chuva para todos
> ...
> . Das 5h a 8h em Portalegre, 12,3 mm. Arrisco a dizer que, em algumas zonas próximas, deverão ter chuvido mais de 20 mm, ...
> ...




Não é a primeira vez que vejo escrito neste forum a palavra, chuvido... está errado!!!

Escreve-se... *Chovido
*

Chuver ou Chover?
Embora o substantivo *chuva* seja escrita com U. O verbo deve ser escrito com O.

Portanto, o *correto é chover*.

Chove, choveu, chovia,chovera, choveram, choverá, choverão, choveriam, chovesse...etc, etc, é sempre com O (ó)



.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Kraliv disse:


> Não é a primeira vez que vejo escrito neste forum a palavra, chuvido... está errado!!!
> 
> Escreve-se... *Chovido
> *
> ...


Muito bem, é importante primarmos pelo bem escrever a nossa língua. Só uma achega: há escreve-se com h, dado tratar-se do verbo haver. Hoje há registo de e não hoje à registo de. Há muitos dias que não via, e não, À muitos dias que não via. Há uns anos que... (e aqui escusa o acréscimo do atrás), e por ai adiante. Desculpem o aparte, não relativo a acompanhamento meteorológico.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

30,1 mm
Chove de forma constante 
Vento por vezes com rajadas 
Nevoeiro intenso na vila!
13,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (9 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de Inverno e muita chuva por Alvalade. Acumulado do dia de hoje: 21,0 mm e continua a chover com intensidade. O evento de 4ª e 5ª feira rendeu 15,0 mm. Esta chuva já está a contribuir muito para albufeiras que bastante precisam. Os solos nesta zona já atingiram a sua capacidade de campo, a partir de agora toda a chuva que caia é para escorrer pelas terras e assim contribuir para as barragens.


----------



## JPAG (9 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

Chuva forte em Elvas neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Chuva forte !
Chove para mundial !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

Olá a todos!
Por Cuba ainda não se ligou o modo ventoinha, mas pelas previsões estará para breve! Os acumulados mantêm-se baixos em comparação com o restante território mas estar no 12º dia consecutivo de chuva faz deste um evento excepcional para os solos agrícolas.
Acumulados desde 26 fev: 
1.8 2.5 4.3 8.6 7.6 9.1 7.4 4.3 4.3 5.8 2.8 5.6 Total: 64.1mm


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Boas,
Aqui por Monchique agora virou para chuvisco ...
De tarde deverá vir nova round 
Acumulados até agora ( desde madrugada ) de 33 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte !
> Chove para mundial !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Vejam no IPMA a estação das Moitas (Proença-a-nova) que parece até agora a recordista do penico.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,
Manhã com alguma chuva, o acumulado é de *7.1mm* mas vem lá mais. O acumulado é baixo mas quem olha para os campos e para os cursos de água, pensa que já caíram 30mm ou mais.  A saturação dos solos já é tanta que qualquer pinga de água é suficiente para os cursos de água já terem leito de cheia. A ribeira de Caia, em certos pontos entre Arronches e Portalegre já está prestes a galgar as margens, óbvio que na serra choveu muito mais mas mesmo os cursos de água aqui das redondezas estão bem abastecidos. O rio Caia vai ter provavelmente, o caudal mais elevado deste evento, hoje.

O vento já esteve mais forte, neste momento está mais calmo. *12,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Chuva forte neste momento, a estrada parece um rio, ainda para mais com a água que vem de cima.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Mértola com 3,9mm  que tristeza


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento, a estrada parece um rio, ainda para mais com a água que vem de cima.


É para encher a Norte a Barragem da Póvoa-e-Meadas.


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Aqui em Vila Velha de Ródão já vai com 30 mm às 14:00 UTC e continua a chover.
Do lado de Nisa parece que vem mais (com intensidade).
Às 12:30 UTC tinha 20 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mértola com 3,9mm  que tristeza



É uma pergunta, sem pôr em causa o mérito do teu trabalho: é possível que o pluviômetro não esteja a registar em condições??


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mértola com 3,9mm  que tristeza


A estação do IPMA leva 10mm...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> O rio Caia vai ter provavelmente, o caudal mais elevado deste evento, hoje.



Off-topic: Agora é bem possível, pois de manhã estava visivelmente inferior aos últimos dias com precipitações elevadas


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-topic: Agora é bem possível, pois de manhã estava visivelmente inferior aos últimos dias com precipitações elevadas


Quando cheguei estava já bastante mais elevado e notava-se que está a subir. E até não tem chovido nada por aí além, agora sim chove com intensidade e é persistente e se aquela linha amarela/alaranjada cá chegar é que vão ser elas, até os ribeiros vão transbordar. 

*9mm* e chove com intensidade!


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Boas amigos,
Para quem conhece a estrada Monchique / Portimão ( vim fazer a revisão meu carro ) 
Pela estrada vi uma árvore caída, ribeiros fora do leito, animais a beber água nos pastos junto à estrada, água a correr de rochas ....
Corre vida , saúde, tudo está verde, onde dantes era seco e acastanhado !
16°C em Portimão , chuviscos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Chove bem pela zona de Vendas Novas e Montemor. Terrenos bem encharcados e ribeiros tudo a transbordar. Vou dando o report até perto da zona de Amareleja.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Grande chuvada pela hora de almoço: mais 5.3mm acumulados. Total de 10.9mm hoje, dia mais chuvoso do evento, faltando ainda umas boas horas...
Entretanto já sigo com vento máximo de 53km/h e rajada de 72km/h...
Veremos o que o fim da tarde nos reserva!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Dia de vento e chuva moderados. Água por todo o lado, uma alegria! Brevemente vou iniciar viagem entre Moura e Castelo Branco. Hoje é dia de conduzir com redobrado cuidado e de moderar a velocidade. Certamente a chuva via acompanhar-me durante todo o caminho!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:38)

QUE CHUVADA BRUTAAAAL


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 14:38)

Boas tardes

Chuvada monumental em Arronches. Gostava ter um pluviômetro à mão


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Tanta água de uma só vez. É impressionante


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

Arrisco que, em poucos minutos, devem cair uns 15/20 mm... @joralentejano  umas fotos da janela para o pessoal ter ideia da chuvada


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> A estação do IPMA leva 10mm...


mas a do IPMA está a 20km de Mértola. A minha está mesmo dentro da Vila junto ao Rio, a do IPMA está em Vale Formoso, a cerca de 20 km de distância


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É uma pergunta, sem pôr em causa o mérito do teu trabalho: é possível que o pluviômetro não esteja a registar em condições??


não me parece porque de facto é a zona com menos chuva aqui na região e o pluviometro tem estado a funcionar bem


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Arrisco que, em poucos minutos, devem cair uns 15/20 mm... @joralentejano  umas fotos da janela para o pessoal ter ideia da chuvada


Não consegui, a água era muita e com muito vento ainda era pior 
_______
Já acalmou, neste momento segue o seu caminho até à serra:








A estação de referência leva *16.7mm*. Mas isto aqui deu muito mais...


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

43,2mm em Marvão


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 14:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 43,2mm em Marvão


É assim tão surpreendente? O ECM já o tinha previsto.
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> É assim tão surpreendente? O ECM já o tinha previsto.
> Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


para mim sim.
não estou habituado a ver esses valores nas minhas estações


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 15:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> para mim sim.
> não estou habituado a ver esses valores nas minhas estações


Compreensível! Ainda para mais, nos últimos anos ver acumulados desses tem sido complicado mas para Marvão e em toda a zona de S. Mamede é algo comum. Aqui em Arronches chove sempre menos mas o rio traz muita água de lá, vamos ver o que vem por aí abaixo depois disto... Ainda para mais, uma das ribeiras nasce na vertente SW do ponto mais alto.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

Boas amigos,
Estou em Portimão .
O sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens!
17°C
.........
Em Monchique chuvisca 
33,5 mm atuais acumulado 
13,5°C 
100% HR 
1009 hPa 
.........
APP da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (9 Mar 2018 às 15:07)

Em Alvalade do Sado continua a chover fraco alternando com períodos de maior intensidade. Isto é uma alegria ver os campos com os regatos e ribeiros cheios de água.
"Não há miséria que dê em fartura" e eis que o provérbio está a cumprir-se em relação às chuvas em Portugal.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

StormRic disse:


> Na IPMA de Reguengos, *9,6 mm* às 14h seguida de *12,2 mm* às 15h. Muito bom para aquela zona.





Kraliv disse:


> É muito estranho!
> 
> Ou mudaram a estação de local ou a sobreposição das imagens de radar não coincidem com o mapa (o que é grave pra nossa consulta)



No seguimento desta situação de precipitação, registada na estação de Reguengos/S.P. do Corval, que ocorreu no passado dia 1 de março e depois de questionar o IPMA com as seguintes perguntas,

_- _*Haverá erros na sobreposição dos layers de radar sobre o mapa e estes não coincidem com o mapa de portugal? A precipitação teria ocorrido noutro lugar!

-  Qual a razão da referida estação não constar da lista de redes de observação?*

obtive deles a seguinte resposta:


"
*INFO <info@ipma.pt>*
_14:30 (Há 29 minutos)












para mim





Boa tarde,

1ª questão:
Vamos averiguar no local da estação qual será o problema e tentar resolver o mesmo. Até lá estes dados de precipitação da estação serão eliminados.

2ªquestão: 
Quanto à listagem vamos informar o nosso departamento informático para que o problema seja corrigido.

Cumprimentos,"_


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 15:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Compreensível! Ainda para mais, nos últimos anos ver acumulados desses tem sido complicado mas para Marvão e em toda a zona de S. Mamede é algo comum. Aqui em Arronches chove sempre menos mas o rio traz muita água de lá, vamos ver o que vem por aí abaixo depois disto... Ainda para mais, uma das ribeiras nasce na vertente SW do ponto mais alto.


Pois é, Marvão fica na parte Norte da serra, portanto é um local com mais pluviosidade, acredito que hoje lá em cima já se tenham passado dos 50mm.
O rio Caia bem precisa desta água.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, Marvão fica na parte Norte da serra, portanto é um local com mais pluviosidade, acredito que hoje lá em cima já se tenham passado dos 50mm.
> O rio Caia bem precisa desta água.


Agora quando houver uma pausa vou ver a situação. Provavelmente quando lá chegar já deve estar muito mais cheio e com tendência a subir ainda mais. As ribeiras têm um grande percurso pela frente, sendo que a de Caia apanha cursos de água com certeza a transbordar devido a esta chuvada. A barragem agradece, tem muito espaço!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora quando houver uma pausa vou ver a situação. Provavelmente quando lá chegar já deve estar muito mais cheio e com tendência a subir ainda mais. As ribeiras têm um grande percurso pela frente, sendo que a de Caia apanha cursos de água com certeza a transbordar devido a esta chuvada. A barragem agradece, tem muito espaço!


Ainda bem, fico contente, para a barragem encher ainda terá de chover mais
O que se quer é isto, chuva/água em todo o lado.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda bem, fico contente, para a barragem encher ainda terá de chover mais
> O que se quer é isto, chuva/água em todo o lado.


Como é óbvio, a barragem é enorme! Mas ficar com o mesmo armazenamento que tinha o ano passado (40/50%) antes do verão já era o suficiente. Depois, só tinha de chover muito nos meses de Outono e Inverno.
Claro, e neste momento água não falta, já está tudo cheio. A reviravolta que isto levou em pouco mais de 10 dias.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Portalegre, desde as 5h às 15h, 33,2 mm


----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Chove forte por Évora. Pela nacional, os campos estão saturados, ribeiros a transbordar e grandes acumulações nos terrenos. Ver se consigo parar junto ao Alqueva.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Praia dos 3 irmãos ( Portimão )
Muito vento 
Céu muito nublado 
Mar bravo  !











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (9 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

A malta de Portalegre bem pode festejar. Os campos estão cheios de água e dos ribeiros nem se fala! Muito bom!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

Coincidência ou não, falei com um agricultor no início do ano e ele disse—me que o inverno iria ser Março e Abril, nem liguei muito na altura.
Para já a sua profecia esta—se a cumprir...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Coincidência ou não, falei com um agricultor no início do ano e ele disse—me que o inverno iria ser Março e Abril, nem liguei muito na altura.
> Para já a profecia esta—se a cumprir...


O ditado da Senhora das Candeias também se está a concretizar. O meu avô, que é agricultor e muitas outras pessoas mais velhas sempre têm esperanças graças a isso. Antigamente eram coisas que batiam sempre certo. Os modelos de previsão antigamente eram diferentes.


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

*Barragens do sul enchem a ritmo "bastante lento"*


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Em Faro (cidade) 9,6mm hoje.
Exactamente 13,5 km a norte, no Corotelo, S. Brás de Alportel tenho 22,3mm

Faro passou os 150mm desde dia 26 de Fev.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

joselamego disse:


> Praia dos 3 irmãos ( Portimão )



Bons mergulhos 




vamm disse:


> A malta de Portalegre bem pode festejar.



Portalegre, arredores e as bacias do Tejo e Guadiana  Espero que tenhas aproveitado bem a neve 

Por Arronches continua a chuva, por vezes bastante intensa, mas não tanto como o dilúvio das 14.30h


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

Orion disse:


> *Barragens do sul enchem a ritmo "bastante lento"*


Novidades?  Ai este ministro...Estiveram 4 anos sem ser abastecidas, muitas estiveram nas últimas. o Inverno de 2016 foi bom a norte do Tejo e a capacidade das barragens nada tem a ver com muitas das do Sul, é normal irem enchendo lentamente. Aquilo que estamos a ter em 10 dias é excelente, Março não podia dar melhor.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

E ainda virá mais a caminho....
Intrigante ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bons mergulhos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não está bom para banhos ! Ehhhh 
Há várias pessoas a ver as ondas e máquinas a mover areia ...
Está ventoso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

Em Monchique está a chover 
( Minha app da estação avisa acumulados  34,2 mm)

Aqui em Portimão céu muito nublado 
17°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (9 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Finalmente até da gosto olhar e ver como em duas semanas os nossos campos ganham vida outra vez! Amanhã vou tentar ir tirar umas fotos! ☺ Agora chove pouquinho, o vento parece que está a ficar mais forte e estão 11C . Bom fim de semana


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

Segundo informações o Rio Caia está prestes a tocar no tabuleiro de uma das pontes e continua a subir...Aiai facilmente a vai conseguir galgar


----------



## vamm (9 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Novidades?  Ai este ministro...Estiveram 4 anos sem ser abastecidas, muitas estiveram nas últimas. o Inverno de 2016 foi bom a norte do Tejo e a capacidade das barragens nada tem a ver com muitas das do Sul, é normal irem enchendo lentamente. Aquilo que estamos a ter em 10 dias é excelente, Março não podia dar melhor.


Muito lentamente... a Monte da Rocha subiu 1,05m 

Digam-me uma coisa, a Ribeira Grande ao pé de Portalegre/Arronches vai dar a algum rio? A dita cuja ia bem cheia quando lá passei.

@Dias Miguel a neve estava mesmo no ponto! 3 metros de neve na zona da torre


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

vamm disse:


> Muito lentamente... a Monte da Rocha subiu 1,05m
> 
> Digam-me uma coisa, a Ribeira Grande ao pé de Portalegre/Arronches vai dar a algum rio? A dita cuja ia bem cheia quando lá passei.
> 
> @Dias Miguel a neve estava mesmo no ponto! 3 metros de neve na zona da torre


Nem vale a pena ligar 
__________
Essa Ribeira passa na zona de Fronteira. Abastece a Barragem do Maranhão.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Estrada da Faia, no concelho de Arronches que liga a EN 246 (Portalegre/Arronches) à EN 371 (Arronches/Assumar) cortada. A ribeira de Caia galgou a ponte.


----------



## GabKoost (9 Mar 2018 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Novidades?  Ai este ministro...Estiveram 4 anos sem ser abastecidas, muitas estiveram nas últimas. o Inverno de 2016 foi bom a norte do Tejo e a capacidade das barragens nada tem a ver com muitas das do Sul, é normal irem enchendo lentamente. Aquilo que estamos a ter em 10 dias é excelente, Março não podia dar melhor.



Eu olho para a cara deste ministro e vejo a cara deste governo.

Um monte de pessoas sem qualificações nem experiência para os postos que ocupam.

Netse caso:

_*João Pedro Soeiro de Matos Fernandes* (Águeda, Águeda, 12 de dezembro de 1967) é um engenheiro civil e administrador de empresas português.

É o atual ministro do Ambiente de Portugal.[1][2][3][4]

*Biografia*
Licenciou-se em Engenharia Civil, pela Faculdade de Engenharia da Universidade do Porto em 1991 (opção de Planeamento Territorial) e concluiu o Mestrado em Transportes, no Instituto Superior Técnico, em 1995._


----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Arco íris na chegada a Moura após um aguaceiro torrencial. Rio Ardila vai cheio.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Ribeira de Arronches a inundar hortas. Estou prestes a assistir a uma das maiores cheias dos últimos anos por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

Chuvada bem forte agora.


----------



## GabKoost (9 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Ribeira de Arronches a inundar hortas. Estou prestes a assistir a uma das maiores cheias dos últimos anos por aqui.


----------



## efcm (9 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

joselamego disse:


> Praia dos 3 irmãos ( Portimão )
> Muito vento
> Céu muito nublado
> Mar bravo  !
> ...


Que faz uma escavadora na praia ?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Acabou de rebentar uma barragem pequena junto da ribeira de Arronches, não aguentou a pressão da quantidade de água do afluente. Entretanto, parece não haver perigo.
O rio continua a subir, mais logo coloco fotos!


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

GabKoost disse:


> Eu olho para a cara deste ministro e vejo a cara deste governo.
> 
> Um monte de pessoas sem qualificações nem experiência para os postos que ocupam.
> 
> ...



Concordo e discordo.
Tens muita incompetência é certo. Mas também tens indicadores extremamente positivos em diversos Ministérios. 
Anyways é assunto para outros tópicos.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

efcm disse:


> Que faz uma escavadora na praia ?


Penso que estão a mover areias, por causa do avanço do mar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

Em viagem entre Moura e Castelo Branco... Acabei de passar por Monforte e a ribeira Grande está completamente fora das margens! Não tenho apanhado muita chuva mas os campos estão alagados! E pensar que há bem pouco tempo isto era um deserto...


----------



## redragon (9 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

O rio Caia está com as margens cheias bem como o Xévora!!! E sim,  isto por aqui há umas semanas parecia o Sahel...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

"A Ribeira de Terges e Cobres já galgou a estrada que liga Entradas e São Marcos de Ataboeira, em Castro Verde.
A estrada está intransitável novamente.
Não arrisque!"


----------



## meko60 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

Rápidamente se passou do 8 para o 80. Mas ainda bem, já tardava.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

Alguma chuva à pouco por monchique 
Acumulado de 37,2 mm
13,5°C 
99% HR 
1008 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Mais uma chuvada puxada a vento em Faro (cidade) que fez subir o acumulado para 13,4mm

O *ECMWF dá mais umas boa rega para os próximos 10 dias *

*




*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

joselamego disse:


> Penso que estão a mover areias, por causa do avanço do mar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Bom acompanhamento!

É impressão minha ou quase 2 metros de areia dessa praia foram roubados para o mar?


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom acompanhamento!
> 
> É impressão minha ou quase 2 metros de areia dessa praia foram roubados para o mar?



Sim, parece que roubaram para o mar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

Monchique 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulado de 38,3 mm 
100% HR 
13,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00:00 (utc) às 19:10 (utc): 44 mm
Situação na Ribeira do Açafal e Barragem do Açafal, quando puder dou informação no "Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras"


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2018 às 19:28)

Deixo uns vídeos de algumas das ribeiras que contribuem para o caudal do rio Caia. Gravados a 5/3 na pausa das chuvas. Hoje passei por lá e se eu disser que algumas correm bem mais do dobro não é exagero nenhum. A barragem da Apartadura está notavelmente muito mais cheia, (diria uns 80% no mínimo) e com a quantidade de água que vi a entrar para lá, ainda vai encher muito mais. É incrível a quantidade de água que esta serra está a "debitar", sai água de qualquer "buraquinho". O rio Sever vai igualmente bastante volumoso mais uma ajuda para o Tejo. São Mamede a fornecer pelo menos três barragens. Apartadura, Caia e Póvoa, e já agora  Cedillo. 






Ao redor das estradas inúmeros cursos como o seguinte, este em concreto hoje levava o dodro ou o triplo...


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

Dados atuais de Monchique ...
Hoje vou ultrapassar o meu recorde de precipitação acumulada 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

talingas disse:


> Deixo uns vídeos de algumas das ribeiras que contribuem para o caudal do rio Caia. Gravados a 5/3 na pausa das chuvas. Hoje passei por lá e se eu disser que algumas correm bem mais do dobro não é exagero nenhum. A barragem da Apartadura está notavelmente muito mais cheia, (diria uns 80% no mínimo) e com a quantidade de água que vi a entrar para lá, ainda vai encher muito mais. É incrível a quantidade de água que esta serra está a "debitar", sai água de qualquer "buraquinho". O rio Sever vai igualmente bastante volumoso mais uma ajuda para o Tejo. São Mamede a fornecer pelo menos três barragens. Apartadura, Caia e Póvoa, e já agora  Cedillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para o Rio Caia estar como está, a serra deve ter tido chuva para dar e vender. Foi uma sorte ter parado de chover ou ia começar a dar cargas de trabalhos. os 5%  que faltavam para a Barragem ter o regadio garantido já lá estão com certeza e vai aumentar ainda mais. Vou ver as fotos e já coloco aqui!



joselamego disse:


> Dados atuais de Monchique ...
> Hoje vou ultrapassar o meu recorde de precipitação acumulada
> 
> 
> ...


Isso é que tem sido uma rega valente por Monchique, és do Norte e estás no extremo sul mas é como se estivesses no norte na mesma, neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

joselamego disse:


> Dados atuais de Monchique ...
> Hoje vou ultrapassar o meu recorde de precipitação acumulada
> 
> 
> ...



joselamego, olha que isto aqui pelo Ribatejo tem sido hoje um "mar" de chuva, eu só vejo água a sair por qualquer buraco do chão, são já 44.45 mm, é muita fruta, para um dia que ainda não acabou.
As estações aqui mais perto de mim também estão próximas dos 40 mm.

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pt/samarra/IABRANTE3


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2018 às 19:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Para o Rio Caia estar como está, a serra deve ter tido chuva para dar e vender. Foi uma sorte ter parado de chover ou ia começar a dar cargas de trabalhos. os 5%  que faltavam para a Barragem ter o regadio garantido já lá estão com certeza e vai aumentar ainda mais. Vou ver as fotos e já coloco aqui!
> 
> 
> Isso é que tem sido uma rega valente por Monchique, és do Norte e estás no extremo sul mas é como se estivesses no norte na mesma, neste momento.



Só tive pena de o tempo não me permitir sair do carro e gravar, mas o que vi hoje era bastante animador. Muita água mesmo, o Sever então estava por demais. Mas sim com o que vejo sair daqui o Caia vai de certeza encher muito mais.


----------



## vamm (9 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

Bem, esta chuvinha tem vindo mesmo em boa hora! Até o baixo alentejo tem uma boa rega. Tudo inundado e sempre a cair. Tão bom!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

Boa Noite a todos,
Ora então cá deixo as fotos do Rio Caia hoje. Há 4 anos que não enchia e finalmente foi desta e ainda há muito a chover. 
A pedra que já referi em algumas fotos em dias anteriores, completamente tapada.




Prestes a galgar a ponte:




Ribeiros bem abastecidos, pois claro:




Água a vir dos campos:








O açude:








União das duas ribeiras:




Ribeira de Caia à esquerda e Ribeira de Arronches à direita:




Ribeira de Arronches:








Mais água a vir dos campos:




De uma barragem:




Levada a transbordar:









_________
Neste momento, chove com intensidade!


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Para o Rio Caia estar como está, a serra deve ter tido chuva para dar e vender. Foi uma sorte ter parado de chover ou ia começar a dar cargas de trabalhos. os 5%  que faltavam para a Barragem ter o regadio garantido já lá estão com certeza e vai aumentar ainda mais. Vou ver as fotos e já coloco aqui!
> 
> 
> Isso é que tem sido uma rega valente por Monchique, és do Norte e estás no extremo sul mas é como se estivesses no norte na mesma, neste momento.


Aqui é o Minho do sul ! 

Está nevoeiro e chuva ...
Aqui é como se estivesse em casa ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Valente carga de água, neste momento.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

@joralentejano 

 Brutal, ainda há poucas semanas colocas-te uma foto dessa ponte quando ainda se viam os pilares. O Caia está com um caudal e pêras. É com agrado que vejo essas fotos


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Cai uma valente carga de água neste momento


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Chove muito forte por Portalegre!

Edit: Bem, a rua já está alagada, chove bem mas bem forte!


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 20:57)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00:00 (utc) às 20:40 (utc): 58 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Ora então cá deixo as fotos do Rio Caia hoje. Há 4 anos que não enchia e finalmente foi desta e ainda há muito a chover.
> A pedra que já referi em algumas fotos em dias anteriores, completamente tapada.
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem como já é habitual nos teus posts.
É com alegria que vejo essas imagens.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 21:37)

criz0r disse:


> @joralentejano
> 
> Brutal, ainda há poucas semanas colocas-te uma foto dessa ponte quando ainda se viam os pilares. O Caia está com um caudal e pêras. É com agrado que vejo essas fotos





jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente reportagem como já é habitual nos teus posts.
> É com alegria que vejo essas imagens.


Muito Obrigado!  Isto levou muitos Arronchenses e pessoas de outras terras das redondezas a observarem este belo caudal, as saudades de o ver assim já eram muitas e dá alegria ao saber que a Barragem finalmente está a receber aquilo que tanto precisa.  Parece que a lei da compensação sempre existe!


----------



## joselamego (9 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Monchique 
Chuviscos 
42,6 mm atuais 
14°C 
99% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (9 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

A reportagem da TVI foi fazer alarido para Lagos... e afugentou a chuva

Segundo um familiar que herdou alguns dos conhecimentos dos "antigos pescadores" (que não precisavam de instrumentos), o mau tempo forma-se (vem) do lado de Sagres... mas depois foge para a serra.


----------



## Reportorio (9 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Joralentejano, é possível postar fotos da Barragem do Caia?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Reportorio disse:


> Joralentejano, é possível postar fotos da Barragem do Caia?


Fotos do estado atual da Barragem, não! Mas quando este episódio de precipitação contínua passar, irei até lá e postarei aqui.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Viagem Moura - Castelo Branco memoravel! A maior parte do caminho sem chuva. Mas ao chegar a barragem do Fratel, cerca das 18.30, tudo mudou: relâmpagos e chuva. Ao entrar na A23, medo! A chuva era diluviana, relampagos a cada 30 segundos... Nao se andava a mais de 60km/h. E mesmo assim mal se via. Ponderei seriamente parar na AS V Velha Ródão mas nao o fiz... So aliviou o dilúvio depois do viaduto das Ferrarias. Mas os relâmpagos continuaram ate CBranco. Agora muito vento mas n chove...


----------



## JCARL (10 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

Vila Velha de Ródão
O dia 09/03/2018 terminou com uma precipitação acumulada desde as 00:00:00 (utc) às 23:59:59 (utc) de 58 mm


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

Que chuvada brutal neste momento, é impressionante....


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 01:06)

Grande chuvada, gotas grossas e vento forte ! ...
Nevoeiro à mistura ....
Um autêntico dia de inverno !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

Tudo bastante calmo neste momento, nem vento há mas também não faz cá falta nenhuma. 
O rio ouve-se a correr aqui de casa, o que não é muito habitual. Se aquela linha de instabilidade persistir com aquela pujança por aqui, não vai dar bom resultado. 

Março, na estação de referência segue com *112.9mm* e o evento com *151.6mm
*
Boa noite!!


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 01:18)

Chuva bastante forte !
O vento com rajadas !
Tempestade mesmo !
4,5 mm acumulados ( desde meia noite de hoje ) 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 01:56)

Boa noite
ontem foi um dia de inverno
acumulados de 45,8 mm
Nevoeiro todo o dia
Continua a chuva e o nevoeiro
rajadas de vento
Acumulado atual desde a meia noite de 9,4 mm

Total deste evento (desde o dia 26 fevereiro 23.59 do dia 9 março)

*314 mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2018 às 02:09)

Tem estado a chover bem por aqui, uma linha de precipitação forte bem definida no radar. Nada de trovoada no entanto.

Edit: Chove mais uma vez fortíssimo, dá para ouvir a água a descer violentamente pelos tubos de escoamento do telhado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2018 às 04:33)

25mm das 03h às 04h, na EMA da Amareleja


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 07:01)

Boas,
Amareleja, *20.4mm* das 05h às 06h.
Total em 3 horas:* 48.3mm*


Entretanto, por aqui tem chovido grande da madrugada. Na estação de referência o acumulado é de* 7.7mm*.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada de chuva 
Acumulou 14, 7 mm
Agora estão sol com abertas 
12,6°C
99% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

170mm em 13 dias.
Hoje não deve chover mais.

Teremos de aguardar pelo dia de amanhã.

A maior parte dos cenários continua a manter precipitação pelo menos por mais 2 semanas. 
É importante que continue a chover.

Se existir outro aquecimento da estratosfera que mantenha esta disposição de massas pela primavera dentro, melhor.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

alguém tem informações sobre o nível de água na barragem do pego do altar - alcácer do sal?


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

os tratamentos contra o míldio vão subir de preço por causa da chuva mas é um preço bom para se pagar.


----------



## vitoreis (10 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

Agreste disse:


> alguém tem informações sobre o nível de água na barragem do pego do altar - alcácer do sal?





joralentejano disse:


>


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

no dia 23 de fevereiro andava maquinaria pesada do exército no fundo da barragem a levantar a lama e o volume morto.

Estava tão vazia que dava para isso.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Precipitação acumulada hoje até às 13H:
Serpa: 23,6mm
Bemposta: 22,8mm
Beja: 8,1mm
Amareleja: 16,5mm
Mértola: 3,0mm
Marvão: 12,9mm


----------



## comentador (10 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

Boa tarde!

Ontem em Alvalade do Sado acumulou 36,0 mm. O total do evento segue com 160,5 mm. O rio Sado vai com o caudal bem cheio e a Barragem Monte da Rocha está a aumentar a sua reserva.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Boas,
Por Monchique céu nublado 
O sol apareceu de manhã mas agora começa a desaparecer 
O felix vai trazer mais alguma chuva ( prevista aqui por volta das 17.30/18 h) 
14,8°C
Acumulado de hoje ( madrugada) 
14,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

O sol já faz lembrar que não estamos no Inverno! Manhã e início e tarde bastante agradáveis pelo Algarve com algum vento mas nada de especial.
A Primavera já quer despontar com as flores a aparecerem e os primeiros rebentos nas árvores.

Já se nota alguma água nos terrenos e algumas encostas saturadas com alguma saída de água. No entanto parece que ainda existe alguma capacidade de encaixe, nomeadamente no barrocal onde ainda não se vê muita escorrência. A seca era enorme!

De realçar que a chuva tem caído em muitos períodos e de forma não excessiva dando tempo aos terrenos para absorver. O que se pretendia portanto


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Sol por aqui mas com vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Ontem em Alvalade do Sado acumulou 36,0 mm. O total do evento segue com 160,5 mm. O rio Sado vai com o caudal bem cheio e a Barragem Monte da Rocha está a aumentar a sua reserva.


Segunda passada já havia bastante água a descer das serras a oeste/sul de Ourique que abastecem grande parte da Barragem de Monte da Rocha. Notável também a recuperação dos campos!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada hoje até às 13H:
> Serpa: 23,6mm
> Bemposta: 22,8mm
> Beja: 8,1mm
> ...




Boas,
A estação do IPMA de Amareleja vai com 60 mm, essa enorme diferença com a tua estação é correcta?


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 16:01)

Boas ,
Por aqui está assim....

13,4°C
1008 hPa 
79% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (10 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

Por aqui o sol vai aparecendo envergonhado, mas o vento está a ficar mais forte. 13C Boa tarde a todos


----------



## efcm (10 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

De viagem de Lisboa para Elvas, apanhei alguns aguaceiros, já se nota alguma acumulação de água nos terrenos.
Aqui vai uma foto do Alentejo bem verde junto a Estremoz


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Ao ler o jornal " correio da manhã " 
Reparei na notícia e na foto da praia dos 3 irmãos ( Portimão )...
Na notícia diz " reforço do areal da praia "  ou seja foi o que eu ontem vi e assisti na praia ...
Foto que tirei ontem 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

Ecos vermelhos a entrar por Odemira...


----------



## Savn (10 Mar 2018 às 16:59)

Rio Ardila vai cheio e com grande caudal, vista do lado de Santo Amador, Moura. Céu com boas abertas durante a tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Eco vermelho perto de Alcácer do Sal...


----------



## Sulman (10 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Eco vermelho e rosa a entrar pelo Alentejo. Vai passar algures na zona Montemor/Arraiolos


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Pequeno período de rajadas muito fortes por aqui. 80 km/h neste momento na minha estação. Poderá ter sido mais porque está com falhas de transmissão.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Aqui em Monchique céu a ficar muito escuro 
A chuva não deverá demorar muito tempo 
12,7°C
81% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:05)

Está ali uma célula a SW de Faro com eco vermelho.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 18:40)

Já chove em Monchique
Ouvi um ronco : uauuuuuu
Chuva moderada
11,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Uauuuuuu
chuva forte agora
Grande carga de água


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

O radar está com aspecto agressivo aí no sul...


----------



## Debaser (10 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

Trovoada acompanhada de vento e chuva durante 10 minutos, agora tudo mais calmo...


----------



## GoN_dC (10 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Que temporal! Vento forte, chuva e trovoada. A luz foi abaixo aquando de umas rajadas mais agressivas


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

Que chuvada
uauuuuuu
e continuo a ouvir roncos .....


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 18:53)

Continua a chuva ou forte ou moderada
acumulados hoje de 15,05 mm
11,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

uma linha de trovoadas a varrer o Algarve... vamos ver o que chega aqui a Faro.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Roncos : 
17,7 mm acumulados 
Temperatura em descida
10,7°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

E desce e desce 
9,9°C 
E sobe e sobe
18,9 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (10 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Em Alvalade Sado começou a chover há pouco, com chuva moderada e acompanhada de trovoada e vento. Chove com grande intensidade.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Pelo Algoz já está a acalmar e, apesar do escuro que se abateu com a trovoada, já se vislumbra a clarear para Oeste. O primeiro impacto foi assustador, sobretudo pelo vento que, por segundo, me trouxe memórias daquele novembro de 2012 em Silves (e ao ver o radar dinâmico do IPMA percebe-se o "porquê" pois na imagem das 18h 50min. temos uma mancha alaranjada mesmo sobre o Algoz).


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

pelos relatos de quem está a oeste será uma descarga de chuva com downburst.


----------



## GoN_dC (10 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

Agreste disse:


> pelos relatos de quem está a oeste será uma descarga de chuva com downburst.


Sim, deu essa sensação. No site do PROCIV estão várias ocorrências relacionadas com queda de árvores.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:19)

soa a trovoada em Faro. 

Vento aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

Agreste disse:


> pelos relatos de quem está a oeste será uma descarga de chuva com downburst.



A ver, quando chegar a Faro, não vira tornado. 

A luz já piscou, por aqui. Ouve-se trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

começa a chuviscar...


----------



## MikeCT (10 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

E derrepente começa a chover e o vento passou de 20 km/h para 70,9 km/h.  Tenho a gopro à janela a ver se apanha alguma coisa


----------



## Maria Elleonor (10 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Chuva acompanhada com algumas rajadas violentas em Faro. 
Até pareceu me ouvir um roncar de trovão!


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:30)

ficámos na zona morta da linha de instabilidade...

alguma chuva e vento mas nada de muito importante.


----------



## MikeCT (10 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Agreste disse:


> ficámos na zona morta da linha de instabilidade...
> 
> alguma chuva e vento mas nada de muito importante.



 Realmente olhando para o radar esperava mais...0.2mm para já...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

Problemas com o vento em Silves


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

no histórico desta pequena frente há pixeis vermelhos também em Alte-Benafim... devem ter ocorrido estragos.


----------



## comentador (10 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Em Alvalade a chuva durou cerca de 8 minutos com maior intensidade, esperava mais pela imagem de radar. Agora neste momento o céu está estrelado.


----------



## GoN_dC (10 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Valor impressionante de vento registado pelo Meteofontes Litoral (Carvoeiro) . 122.3km/h aquando da passagem da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

o Carvoeiro foi o ponto de partida para algo que vários relatos informam como ventos muitos fortes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2018 às 20:00)

20 ocorrências devido a quedas de árvores no Algarve, todas entre Vilamoura a Vila do Bispo, mas muitas na zona Alcantarilha/Pêra, excepto uma em Alcoutim.


----------



## asalves (10 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Aqui entre Albufeira e Armação de Pêra, sentiu-se um grande trovão, passado alguns minutos começou a chover forte com muito muito vento a mistura no sentido Oeste  Este (pelo menos as arvores assim o indicavam). O vento foi mesmo muito forte e durou cerca de 2/3 minutos, talvez menos, e como veio assim de repente tb parou de repente.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> A estação do IPMA de Amareleja vai com 60 mm, essa enorme diferença com a tua estação é correcta?


As estações não estão no mesmo local. Não consigo encontrar outra explicação


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Agreste disse:


> o Carvoeiro foi o ponto de partida para algo que vários relatos informam como ventos muitos fortes.



Olhando para o evoluir do radar é evidente, a partir das 18h40min, aproximadamente, uma zona laranja/avermelhada que surge entre o Carvoeiro e Armação de Pêra e começa a evoluir primeiro para leste, em direção a Armação, para depois virar para nordeste em direção a Alcantarilha, Pêra, Algoz (como escrevi aqui por volta das 19h) progredindo sempre para nordeste em direção ao interior do concelho de Loulé. Com referiste, noutra mensagem, também deve haver relatos de queda de árvores ou outras estruturas para os lados de Benafim.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Boa Noite,
Alguns aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao final da tarde e inicio da noite. O acumulado está em *9.8mm*.
Em termos de vento, até agora não tem sido nada de anormal, também podia ficar lá bem longe, dispenso!  Por agora, está fraco. 
Entretanto, o aviso da AEMET para a província de Badajoz, só entra em vigor amanhã de manhã. Ao longo da noite e do dia de amanhã será a típica lotaria dos aguaceiros.
Neste momento, estão *9,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As estações não estão no mesmo local. Não consigo encontrar outra explicação



Pois, é que muito estranho a diferença entre as duas estações que estão somente a 1,2 kms(em linha recta).
A tua estação  segue com *19,2 mm*, a estação do IPMA segue com *64,6 mm*, talvez a estação do IPMA esteja com problemas no pluviometro.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2018 às 21:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois, é que muito estranho a diferença entre as duas estações que estão somente a 1,2 kms(em linha recta).
> A tua estação  segue com *19,2 mm*, a estação do IPMA segue com *64,6 mm*, talvez a estação do IPMA esteja com problemas no pluviometro.


Também estava a estranhar mas, provavelmente não está. Após uma análise das imagens de radar nessas horas, é visível a persistência do eco amarelo por cima do local onde está a estação (entre as 03-04h) quando foram registados 25mm:





Visto a linha amarela ser tão fina é o suficiente para deixar grandes diferenças em tão pouca distância. Nestas situações é normal ser assim, mas não deixa de ser impressionante a diferença enorme em menos de 2km. 
Entretanto, entre as 05h e 06h aconteceu o mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Também estava a estranhar mas, provavelmente não está. Após uma análise das imagens de radar nessas horas, é visível a persistência do eco amarelo por cima do local onde está a estação (entre as 03-04h) quando foram registados 25mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na precipitação horária, é mais visível e bate certo com os dados da estação do IPMA. Ter, uma diferença de 45 mm, em cerca de 1.2 km é muito. Isso é, como cair um dilúvio na baixa de Olhão e  chover aqui pouco, não faz muito sentido. Se fosse, uma diferença de 5 ou 10 mm era razoável, agora 45 mm, algo não bate certo.

Existe situações entre Faro e Olhão, em que acontece isso, mas é uma diferença de 8 kms e tem um cabo pelo meio em que existe divisão nas células.

Imagem de radar com a precipitação acumulada em 1 h 






Duvido, que aquela linha, não tenha, pelo menos 1 km de largura.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Está chuviscar 
19,2 mm atuais 
9,2°C
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Primeira chuva do dia 
0,3 mm

9,8°C

Ontem acumulei 19,2 mm 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (11 Mar 2018 às 00:51)

Ontem 13,0mm em Faro (cidade), hoje depois da meia noite 0,8mm. É o 14º dia consecutivo com precipitação e foi record na minha estação desde 2014.
O mês de Março segue com 119mm


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

Boa noite 
Acumulado total desde o dia 26 fev até 23.59 do dia 10 março ...

333,2 mm


Próxima etapa 
( alcançar os 400 mm)



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (11 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

A estação do Corotelo, S. Brás de Alportel registou mais de 100mm nos últimos 3 dias. Passei pela fonte férrea esta tarde, tinha água mas nada de extraordinário, dada a quantidade de chuva que tem caído nesta zona nos últimos dias. 
Assim se vê a falta de água nos solos.. Ela que continue a vir


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2018 às 01:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na precipitação horária, é mais visível e bate certo com os dados da estação do IPMA. Ter, uma diferença de 45 mm, em cerca de 1.2 km é muito. Isso é, como cair um dilúvio na baixa de Olhão e  chover aqui pouco, não faz muito sentido. Se fosse, uma diferença de 5 ou 10 mm era razoável, agora 45 mm, algo não bate certo.
> 
> Existe situações entre Faro e Olhão, em que acontece isso, mas é uma diferença de 8 kms e tem um cabo pelo meio em que existe divisão nas células.
> 
> ...


Pois, não faço ideia do que ocorreu por lá portanto não posso dizer mais nada. Não acho uma diferença dessas impossível, basta a linha ser bastante fina...mas pronto, a única solução para tirar conclusões do que ocorreu realmente era perguntar a algum habitante da Amareleja ou até mesmo observar a webcam, coisa que a essa hora ninguém faz. 
____________________________
Entretanto, por aqui o vento intensificou-se mas nada de especial.
Tatual:* 9,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (11 Mar 2018 às 01:25)

Hoje, pelas 18h/18h30, à passagem da linha houve muita trovoada e chuva forte em Vila Nova de Milfontes.
___

Pelas 19h passou na zona de Panóias, Ourique, deixando muita chuva e houve relatos de pessoas que tiveram de parar os carros por a chuva ser muita e de o vento ser tão forte que abanava os carros. Também houve queda de árvores e placards de publicidade.
___

Neste momento chove bem em Ourique.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 01:27)

Chuva por Monchique 
Fui rua, abri a porta e apanhei um susto valente !
Um raio enorme no céu ....
Até saltei!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (11 Mar 2018 às 01:31)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva por Monchique
> Fui rua, abri a porta e apanhei um susto valente !
> Um raio enorme no céu ....
> Até saltei!
> ...


Eu tenho estado aqui a tentar perceber se estou a ouvir trovões ou não. Mas pelos vistos estou


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 01:32)

vamm disse:


> Eu tenho estado aqui a tentar perceber se estou a ouvir trovões ou não. Mas pelos vistos estou


Estás sim...vi flashes no céu !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 01:44)

Acumulado desde meia noite 
2,7 mm
Chuva fraca a moderada !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2018 às 07:22)

aguaceiro acompanhado de 1 trovada e fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Choveu de madrugada 6,5 mm
11,6°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Por aqui quase não choveu durante a noite e o vento também não foi nada de especial, hoje segue um dia agradável de sol.
Pareceu-me excessivo, mais uma vez, este alarido da comunicação social devido ao Félix.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento 
6,8 mm
12,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

*Forte vendaval arranca cobertura de estacionamento em Beja*

*




*

O forte vendaval que se fez sentir entre as 9.30 horas e as 11 horas deste domingo, em Beja, arrancou uma estrutura em ferro do parque de estacionamento de uma superfície comercial, que foi atirado para a rodovia, não provocando outros danos materiais ou ferimentos em pessoas.

O incidente ocorreu cerca das 10.10 horas, quando a estrutura foi arrancada do solo e projetada para o IP2, troço conhecido como a Variante Circular Externa de Beja, não tendo atingido veículos ou pessoas. O trânsito está fechado entre a Rotundas das Oliveiras e do Regimento de Infantaria, no sentido norte/ sul, não sendo permitido o acesso à superfície comercial que tem entrada pelo IP2.

No local do acidente estão 12 operacionais dos Bombeiros, PSP e Destacamento de Trânsito da GNR de Beja, apoiados por cinco viaturas.

O vento provocou ainda a queda de várias árvores na cidade que também não provocaram danos em viaturas ou ferimentos em transeuntes.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/be...ranca-estrutura-de-ferro-em-beja-9178091.html


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Aguaceiro que rendeu 8,2 mm desde meia noite 
11,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Por aqui, um bom vendaval e muitas quedas de árvores, um pouco por todo o Algarve. Não chove e o sol vai brilhando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Mau, mau, mais parece ser a rota dos tornados, ora tornados, ora ventos fortes. 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/03...ado-do-pavilhao-municipal-de-olhao-com-fotos/


----------



## Sulman (11 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Madrugada e manhã com alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes. 

As barragens já começam a encher, principalmente as mais pequenas. A Barragem do Divor já encheu bastante e o Rio Divor, ao passar próximo da Aldeia da Serra vai bem carregado!


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

queda de algumas árvores no liceu. 

pedaços do reboco de alguns prédios estão a cair por deficiente conservação.

falhas no abastecimento de água à zona oriental da cidade por danos no reservatório de água.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Apenas aguaceiros esporádicos por aqui, mas sempre que passa um aguaceiro vem acompanhado de rajadas fortes. 9,1ºC e 76 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2018 às 14:19)

Aguaceiro forte com muito vento e algum granizo bastante fino à mistura, nada a ver com aquele que caiu no dia 2.
Mal caia no chão desfazia-se ou ia embora com a força do vento e da chuva, ainda assim em alguns locais nota-se alguma coisa:






A chuva já acalmou mas o vento nem por isso, é com cada rajada neste momento...Temperatura desceu de 12,3ºC para os atuais* 9,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Mais algum granizo e a chuva volta a intensificar-se. Grande queda da temperatura, *8,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Outro aguaceiro 
12,1°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Novo aguaceiro 
A temperatura desceu 
11,5°C
Acumulado de 8,9 mm
Sente-se frio 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Boas,
Tão depressa há um temporal de chuva e vento como aparece o sol bem quente, típico nestas situações. 
Cá deixo umas fotos tiradas há pouco.
Uma comparação:
Sexta-feira:




Hoje, já com o seu caudal normal:




A célula que deixou algum granizo:




Passado 1 minuto, apareceu um tímido mammatu:




Campos alagados:




Cursos de água mantêm-se bem abastecidos:




Muito verde nos campos:




E por fim, já de volta, o céu a ficar mais escuro devido aos aguaceiros que se estavam a aproximar de NW:




_____________
Agora, já chove com muito vento.
Tatual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## talingas (11 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

Bem por aqui, uma montanha russa de temperatura, na sequência de aguaceiros esporádicos acompanhados de rajadas. Tal como o gráfico ilustra bem...


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Março Marçagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

frederico disse:


> Março Marçagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão.


Verão só se for aí! Aqui não se pode andar na rua com o vento e por vezes a chuva forte...


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

Mas o sol no Algarve já deve aquecer bem.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

Aqui de verão é que não tem tido nada também, os aguaceiros continuam, e está frio na rua


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

Está fresco na rua 
Céu nublado 
Por vezes cai um aguaceiro ou outro 
Acumulado hoje de 9,5 mm
11,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Novo aguaceiro 
9,7 mm
10,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

Dia com pouquíssima chuva hoje em Serpa (0,8mm)
Com excepção de quarta já não se prevê grandes chuvas para aqui


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Já passou o aguaceiro 
Rendeu 10,4 mm acumulados hoje 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2018 às 19:07)

Dia mais calmo hoje, mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas mais fortes (registei 95km/h em Carvoeiro) e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.

Relativamente a ontem, registo para a passagem daquele linha de instabilidade muito intensa, ao final da tarde, que na sua passagem por Carvoeiro, originou uma rajada de *122,3km/h* registada na estação de Carvoeiro.
A situação foi intensa, com várias árvores derrubadas e alguns estragos em telhados e estruturas de publicidade, não só na zona de Lagoa, mas também em outros locais à passagem desta linha. Ainda observei uns clarões bem grande, de cabos de electricidade em curto-circuito, na zona de Lagoa, dentro da zona da precipitação mais forte.

Aqui ficam dois registos de ontem. A chegada da linha de instabilidade, e umas mammatus espectaculares na sua parte posterior. Álbum completo aqui


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

3 semanas de chuva não chegam aos 200mm. 

Hoje só tivemos vento.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Boa noite,
Dia de alguns aguaceiros
Acumulado de 10,4 mm

Temperatura máxima de 12,9ºC
Atual de 9,9ºC
85% hr
1016 hPa
...................

Dados de precipitação desde o dia 26 fevereiro até hoje


Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm
27 fev – 30,6 mm
28 fev – 43, 7 mm
1 mar – 23,8 mm
2 mar – 28,6 mm
3 mar – 17,2 mm
4 mar – 33,3 mm
5 mar – 8,1 mm
6 mar – 5,1 mm
7 mar – 36,7 mm
8 mar – 17,3 mm
9 mar – 45,8 mm
10 mar – 19,2 mm
11 mar – 10,4 mm

TOTAL = *343,6*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

*Danos do temporal no concelho de Faro são de «mais de 7 milhões de euros»*

Os danos causados pelo mau tempo no concelho de Faro, ao longo das últimas semanas, ascendem a mais de 7 milhões de euros, revelou hoje a autarquia, que agradeceu a presença do Presidente da República.

“Entre litoral, estruturas de empresas, habitações, explorações agrícolas e espaço público urbano, os danos ascendem a mais de 7 milhões de euros – trata-se do maior prejuízo causado por fenómenos climatéricos na história contemporânea do concelho”, salienta o executivo liderado por Rogério Bacalhau, em comunicado.

Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa constatou “esse índice de destruição” na visita que efetuou ao concelho farense no sábado, onde esteve na praia de Faro, no pavilhão da Penha, no acampamento do Cerro do Bruxo e numa exploração agrícola afetada.

O município de Faro fez, em comunicado, um “público agradecimento” ao chefe de Estado, vendo na sua presença “a expressão da mais alta solidariedade que o povo português devota aos farenses e a toda a região” e também “uma motivação extraordinária” para unir esforços e iniciar as tarefas de reconstrução do que o temporal derrubou.

O executivo lembra ainda os elogios de Marcelo à forma como a autarquia e a rede social do concelho montaram “em tempo recorde” uma operação de emergência para albergar e alimentar cerca de 150 elementos da comunidade do Cerro do Bruxo, 52 dos quais crianças, afetados pelo tornado de 4 de março.

A Câmara Municipal de Faro fez também eco das palavras de Marcelo, que “demonstrou a sua confiança na atenção e na disponibilidade do governo a todas estas questões”.

“Uma solidariedade que tem que se fazer através de medidas de emergência e da dotação de verbas e programas específicos para acudir a quem se encontra vulnerável”, acrescenta o executivo liderado por Rogério Bacalhau.

O ministro do Ambiente, João Pedro Matos Fernandes, e a secretária de Estado da Habitação, Ana Pinho, estarão amanhã, segunda-feira, na capital algarvia, esperando a autarquia que tragam “soluções adequadas para os problemas existentes”.

Em causa estão os danos no litoral, em particular nas zonas onde a sustentação das dunas já periga e determina “um carregamento urgente do areal para protecção de pessoas e bens” e, igualmente, para estabelecimento de um programa de financiamento de habitação social “adequado às necessidades do concelho, há muito reivindicadas pelos farenses e em tempo oportuno comunicadas à tutela”.

Fonte: Região Sul


----------



## comentador (11 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Boa noite!

Em Alvalade, dia com alguns aguaceiros e muito vento. O total de precipitação foi de 6,0 mm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Mar 2018 às 21:03)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas duas semanas na minha rede de estações:


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 21:14)

joselamego disse:


> Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm
> 27 fev – 30,6 mm
> 28 fev – 43, 7 mm
> 1 mar – 23,8 mm
> ...





RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada nas últimas duas semanas na minha rede de estações:








Como se publica muitas cartas de acumulados a 240h, comparem agora


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Orion disse:


>



Carta inadequada. Cá deixo uma melhor que começa às 00z do dia 1


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

o nosso ponto de partida em água armazenada no Algarve era alarmante... 

ter uma circulação tão baixa vinda de oeste não é frequente.

Há que aproveitar todos os mm que chovam. 

200mm são um valor importante.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 23:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Dia mais calmo hoje, mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas mais fortes (registei 95km/h em Carvoeiro) e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.
> 
> Relativamente a ontem, registo para a passagem daquele linha de instabilidade muito intensa, ao final da tarde, que na sua passagem por Carvoeiro, originou uma rajada de *122,3km/h* registada na estação de Carvoeiro.
> A situação foi intensa, com várias árvores derrubadas e alguns estragos em telhados e estruturas de publicidade, não só na zona de Lagoa, mas também em outros locais à passagem desta linha. Ainda observei uns clarões bem grande, de cabos de electricidade em curto-circuito, na zona de Lagoa, dentro da zona da precipitação mais forte.
> ...


UAU! 
Fabulosa(os)! Grande captura, parabéns!


----------



## Smota (11 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Dia mais calmo hoje, mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas mais fortes (registei 95km/h em Carvoeiro) e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.
> 
> Relativamente a ontem, registo para a passagem daquele linha de instabilidade muito intensa, ao final da tarde, que na sua passagem por Carvoeiro, originou uma rajada de *122,3km/h* registada na estação de Carvoeiro.
> A situação foi intensa, com várias árvores derrubadas e alguns estragos em telhados e estruturas de publicidade, não só na zona de Lagoa, mas também em outros locais à passagem desta linha. Ainda observei uns clarões bem grande, de cabos de electricidade em curto-circuito, na zona de Lagoa, dentro da zona da precipitação mais forte.
> ...


Grandes fotos parabéns.


----------



## Fada (12 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Danos do temporal no concelho de Faro são de «mais de 7 milhões de euros»*
> *(...)*
> 
> O executivo lembra ainda os elogios de Marcelo à forma como a autarquia e a rede social do concelho montaram “em tempo recorde” uma operação de emergência para albergar e alimentar cerca de 150 elementos da comunidade do Cerro do Bruxo, 52 dos quais crianças, afetados pelo tornado de 4 de março.
> ...



E não vão agir criminalmente contra o ladrão de cães???

Uma associação de proteção de animais foi ao local e constatou a existência de dezenas de cães abandonados no Cerro do Bruxo... porque os donos foram para o pavilhão da câmara e deixaram-nos abandonados... mas muitos tinham sinais de maus tratos continuados. Vários foram evacuados do local e receberam tratamento veterinário... UM DESSES CÃES TINHA CHIP!!!! TINHA SIDO ROUBADO HÁ 4 ANOS!!! O dono verdadeiro foi contatado para o vir buscar.

Portanto, estes ciganos deviam ser processados por mais tratos a animais... ou pelos alvo de uma investigação para averiguação dos fatos. E o ladrão do cão devia ser alvo de processo criminal... no qual no mínimo devia ser proibido de ter animais de estimação por tempo indefinido.

Eu sei que é um bocado off topic, mas deu-me raiva... porque no fim não lhes vai acontecer nada.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 01:31)

Um pequeno aguaceiro 
Não contava com ele 
0,2 mm 
9,7°C
85% HR 
1019 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jornal Postal do Algarve (12 Mar 2018 às 08:32)

*Castro Marim registou a temperatura mais elevada de Portugal*

No mês de Fevereiro, os dois concelhos que registaram a maior temperatura em Portugal foram Castro Marim e Alcácer do Sal. Foi no dia 20 com a temperatura máxima a atingir os 22.4 ºC.

Já a temperatura mínima foi de -8.6 ºC registada no dia 24 na antiga freguesia de Lamas de Mouro do concelho de Melgaço, que possui pouco mais de cem habitantes.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Fevereiro, 8.56 °C, foi inferior ao normal em -1.42 °C, sendo o 3º valor mais baixo desde 2000. Valores da temperatura média inferiores aos deste mês ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos, desde 1931.

MAIS EM: http://www.postal.pt/2018/03/castro-marim-maior-valor-da-temperatura-maxima/


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2018 às 08:58)

João Pedro disse:


> UAU!
> Fabulosa(os)! Grande captura, parabéns!





Smota disse:


> Grandes fotos parabéns.



Bom dia!
Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mar 2018 às 09:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Dia mais calmo hoje, mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas mais fortes (registei 95km/h em Carvoeiro) e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.
> 
> Relativamente a ontem, registo para a passagem daquele linha de instabilidade muito intensa, ao final da tarde, que na sua passagem por Carvoeiro, originou uma rajada de *122,3km/h* registada na estação de Carvoeiro.
> A situação foi intensa, com várias árvores derrubadas e alguns estragos em telhados e estruturas de publicidade, não só na zona de Lagoa, mas também em outros locais à passagem desta linha. Ainda observei uns clarões bem grande, de cabos de electricidade em curto-circuito, na zona de Lagoa, dentro da zona da precipitação mais forte.
> ...


Palavras para quê!! Simplesmente brutal, parabéns


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

Fada disse:


> Eu sei que é um bocado off topic, mas deu-me raiva... porque no fim não lhes vai acontecer nada.



Os clãs ciganos de Faro devem ser bem mais de um milhar de pessoas.

Junto dos bombeiros há um bairro social com população cigana. Teve obras de conservação ao fim de 20 anos. 

As famílias da horta da areia vivem em barracões que são do tempo do SAAL - Serviço ambulatório de apoio local, logo a seguir ao 25 de abril. 
As famílias do depósito da água vivem ali desde o final dos anos 80 em barracas de madeira.
As famílias do cerro do bruxo são o remanescente das famílias do depósito da água, vivem em barracas de madeira e plástico. 

Estão aqui famílias há quase 40 anos sem casa. 

Olhando a toda esta miséria, qual é a importância de um cão?


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Dia mais calmo hoje, mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas mais fortes (registei 95km/h em Carvoeiro) e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.
> 
> Relativamente a ontem, registo para a passagem daquele linha de instabilidade muito intensa, ao final da tarde, que na sua passagem por Carvoeiro, originou uma rajada de *122,3km/h* registada na estação de Carvoeiro.
> A situação foi intensa, com várias árvores derrubadas e alguns estragos em telhados e estruturas de publicidade, não só na zona de Lagoa, mas também em outros locais à passagem desta linha. Ainda observei uns clarões bem grande, de cabos de electricidade em curto-circuito, na zona de Lagoa, dentro da zona da precipitação mais forte.
> ...



Céus verdadeiramente tempestuosos! Grandes registos!


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Agreste disse:


> Olhando a toda esta miséria, qual é a importância de um cão?



Não querendo prolongar muito a conversa tangencial, tendo em conta que consideras os animais 'coisas' mesmo que não houvesse essa miséria toda que referes a tua opinião provavelmente seria exatamente a mesma.

Relembro que és a mesma pessoa que desvalorizou os mortos nos incêndios, escrevendo que as fatalidades nas estradas são superiores.

Termino, sendo repetitivo. De humanitário tens pouco.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado, boas abertas de sol 
De madrugada ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fracos 
Acumulado de 0,8 mm
13,3°C
67% HR 
1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (12 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Por Odemira tem sido um dia muito calmo, sem chuva.
Tivemos uma derrocada feia (já ameaçava há alguns meses), obrigou ao corte da estrada principal que liga Odemira às Portas de Transval.


----------



## frederico (12 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Os animais tem sentimentos e emocoes como as pessoas. Especialmente os domesticos, como os caes e os gatos, mas tambem os selvagens. (desculpem o off topic)


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,
Por Monchique céu muito nublado com nevoeiro 
Chuviscos 
11,3°C
91% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Vai caindo chuvisco 
10,5°C
97% HR 
Acumulado de hoje, 0,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (12 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Boa noite!
 O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e temperatura amena, foi um dia primaveril. Neste momento céu encoberto mas sem chuva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Chuva 25 Fev - 11 Março 2017 VS 25 Fev - 11 Março 2018


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia enfadonho e com alguns chuviscos.  Bem, este clima de Norte de África é horrível, só nuvens, chuva e meia dúzia de horas de sol. 

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC

Total de precipitação deste mês: 133 mm
Desde 26/2: 192 mm

Hum, hum já vai em mais do triplo da média deste mês, não tarda já tenho musgo e verdete. 

A Emma levou as barracas, o Félix levou a mobília agora vem a Giselle para levar a roupa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia enfadonho e com alguns chuviscos.  Bem, este clima de Norte de África é horrível, só nuvens, chuva e meia dúzia de horas de sol.
> 
> Máxima: 17.5ºC
> mínima: 9.7ºC
> ...


  O que vale é que os Algarvios têm sentido de humor!


----------



## JCARL (12 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

Já pinga (água) em Vila Velha


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

JCARL disse:


> Já pinga (água) em Vila Velha


ainda não consegui perceber porque postas no seguimento do Sul....


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 23:01)

Boa noite ,
Continua os chuviscos ...
11,2°C
Nevoeiro pela vila 
Muita humidade , as paredes escorrem água ....






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

Continua o chuvisco 
0,3 mm de hoje 
11,9°C
99% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2018 às 02:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chuva 25 Fev - 11 Março 2017 VS 25 Fev - 11 Março 2018







Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Madrugada com chuviscos 
Acumulado hoje de 1,2 mm
12,6°C
99% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (13 Mar 2018 às 09:49)

Fada disse:


> E não vão agir criminalmente contra o ladrão de cães???
> 
> Uma associação de proteção de animais foi ao local e constatou a existência de dezenas de cães abandonados no Cerro do Bruxo... porque os donos foram para o pavilhão da câmara e deixaram-nos abandonados... mas muitos tinham sinais de maus tratos continuados. Vários foram evacuados do local e receberam tratamento veterinário... UM DESSES CÃES TINHA CHIP!!!! TINHA SIDO ROUBADO HÁ 4 ANOS!!! O dono verdadeiro foi contatado para o vir buscar.
> 
> ...



Estou surpreso como o Administrador, tão rápido a eliminar um post meu, que até tinha a ver com a meteorologia, e deixa ficar este, que nada tem a ver com a meteorologia. Será porque se tratam de ciganos?


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde ,
Céu com boas abertas de sol 
17,9°C
85% HR 
1019 hPa
Acumulado hoje de 1,2 mm
Agora só deve chover lá para a noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (13 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!

Dia ameno com períodos de céu muito nublado. E venha a Gisele!


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Boas,
Afinal já chuvisca 
14,4°C
1,5 mm acumulado atual 
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Boas,
Dia agradável, apenas chuviscou de madrugada.
O acumulado mensal encontra—se nos 208mm.


----------



## Smota (13 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Olá 15C por aqui e venha de lá a D. Gisell. Sem estragos e que traga bastante água que ainda faz muita falta.


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Continua os chuviscos 
2,2 mm acumulados 
13,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Boa Noite,
Alguns chuviscos de madrugada que acumularam* 0.2mm*. Entretanto, o dia foi agradável com muitas nuvens.
O mês na estação de referência segue com *124mm*.

Estão neste momento, *9,9ºC* com vento nulo. Ao final do dia o céu tinha apenas algumas nuvens altas mas no horizonte já se viam nuvens mais escuras. Venha lá a Gisele com muita chuva, de preferência.


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Por Monchique o chuvisco passou a chuva moderada 
Acumulado de 3,9 mm
12,7°C
Nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (13 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Pelas imagens de radar a chuva não deve tardar a chegar a Alvalade do Sado. A noite segue amena e sem vento.


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

O chuvisco rendeu 5,9 mm
12,9°C
98% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 23:42)

Recomeça a chover 
12,8°C
98% HR 
1018 hPa 
Vamos ver os acumulados 
Estão para já nos 5,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Boa noite,
Acumulado de ontem 
6,1 mm
Neste momento , chuviscos 
Primeiro acumulado do dia 0,3 mm 
12,9°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Acumulados desde o dia 26 fev , até o dia 13 março ....

Total :

351,8 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 08:05)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Períodos de chuva fraca 
Acumulado de 6,5 mm 
12,9°C
99% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2018 às 08:35)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva de madrugada. Agora, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros. 
Acumulado de *3.4mm* 

A frente fria, que vai dar a chuva mais intensa, já é visível no radar a Oeste e NO do litoral Norte.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 10:12)

Boas,
Períodos de chuva forte 
Ventoso 
6,9 mm acumulado 
Nevoeiro serrado na vila !
13,1°C
100% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

Períodos de chuva , por vezes forte 
13,1°C
100% HR 
8,5 mm acumulados 
Nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Vento com rajadas 
Nevoeiro 
Períodos chuva forte 
10,4 mm acumulado 
13,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (14 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Muita chuva e vento moderado com rajadas, há wallcloud's com alguma rotação a SW da cidade de Évora.

Tempo invernal.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Aguaceiros fracos agora por Albufeira.

Penso que no geral a frente será pacífica pelo Algarve no que toca a acumulados.

Os modelos indicam enfraquecimento por aqui e depois algum fortalecimento já em Espanha. O típico nestas situações.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Já sigo com 64km/h de vento médio e 84 de rajada.
Para já 1mm acumulado. Aguardemos pela frente fria!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Nova rajada de *99.8km/h*...
Será que é hoje que levo a multa dos 120?


----------



## JPAG (14 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

Chove torrencialmente em Elvas há mais de 5 minutos, com rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

JPAG disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Elvas há mais de 5 minutos, com rajadas de vento fortes.



Será por volta das 16h00 que a superfície frontal fria irá atravessar o interior do Alto Alentejo...


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Rajadas de vento 
Períodos de chuva forte
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
12,6 mm acumulados 
100% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (14 Mar 2018 às 14:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Será por volta das 16h00 que a superfície frontal fria irá atravessar o interior do Alto Alentejo...



Sim, eu sei. Mas durante 8/10 minutos a precipitação foi bastante forte e houve lixo a voar pela rua abaixo. Foi "apenas" um eco amarelo no radar, mas foi intenso comparado com o que tenho visto aqui durante os últimos 15 dias.


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Precipitação acumulada de hoje (14:20 UTC) : 19 mm


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 14:45)

Precipitação acumulada de hoje (14:20 UTC) : 19 mm


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

JCARL disse:


> Precipitação acumulada de hoje (14:20 UTC) : 19 mm



Sei que estás no limite entre os dois seguimentos, mas se estás a Norte do Tejo devias postar no seguimento Interior Norte e Centro!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

Frente fria a aproximar—se daqui... chuva e vento forte agora, os pinheiros dobram—se todos.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

Chove com bastante intensidade 
Não tem chovido muito de manhã mas os solos estão tão saturados que os cursos de água já vão bem abastecidos, ou seja, neste momento toda a chuva que cair é o ideal para as barragens e cursos de água. Quando a frente passar, é que vão encher bem!
Em termos de vento, estou a achar a Gisele pior que o Félix.

Entretanto, o radar parece ter ido pelo cano. 
*13,6ºC*


----------



## talingas (14 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

diluvio por aqui com rajadas fortes!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Grande chuvada há pouco, acompanhada de vento bastante forte.
Neste momento já chove mais fraco e o vento acalmou mais, creio que o pior já passou.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Que caqueirada!!! #portalegre

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Hospital com água por todo o lado!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Que maravilha!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (14 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Muitos L/m² em pouco tempo, mas obras mal executadas também, quase de certeza...


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

MSantos disse:


> Sei que estás no limite entre os dois seguimentos, mas se estás a Norte do Tejo devias postar no seguimento Interior Norte e Centro!


Eu sei, mas temos mais a ver com o Vale do Tejo (Santarém ou Portalegre), que com Coimbra, Guarda, etc. É a zona sul do distrito de Castelo Branco abaixo da Gardunha (Alto Tejo)
Por alguma coisa os concelhos a sul da Gardunha, são Diocese de Portalegre/Castelo Branco e os a norte da mesma são da Diocese da Guarda. O padres lá tinham as suas razões!
Ainda na semana passada no Interior Norte e Centro o tema era a neve (quando aqui nevar é um acontecimento raríssimo) enquanto a sul era a chuva que interessava.
No Verão é a mesma coisa. São as temperaturas superiores a 43 ºC, que mais uma vez tem a haver  novamente com o Sul.
Por peço desculpa a quem está no fórum por colocar aqui a informação relativa a Vila Velha de Ródão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Qual será a barraca que a Giselle vai levar? 

@MikeCT , se veres algum coisa estranha em Faro, avisa para preparar-me.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Frente a passar por Cuba


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Já não chove.
Mais 26mm hoje, até ao momento.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

O pós-frontal transporta uma massa de ar fria muito instável, pelo que começam agora a ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos pelo sul, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de queda de granizo. As próximas horas vão ser de moderada instabilidade no Alentejo e interior do Algarve.


----------



## vamm (14 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

O radar diz que a frente está aqui e o tempo não mente: ela chegou, é de noite e chove como quem a derrama!


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

Vai chovendo bem por monchique
Ventoso 
Acumulados de 13,8 mm
13,2°C
100% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Grande carga água neste momento por Monchique !
14,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual será a barraca que a Giselle vai levar?
> 
> @MikeCT , se veres algum coisa estranha em Faro, avisa para preparar-me.



Para já muito calmo, o vento mal passa dos 25 km/h.. Aquela linha vai enfraquecendo, quando chegar aqui é um borrifo que só molha o chão..Espero que não faço muito vento que a alfarroba está a granel e voa toda


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

Grande chuvada por Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

A chuva já está diminuir ....vai caindo chuva fraca !
23,2 mm acumulado 
11,8°C 
98% HR 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

JCARL disse:


> Eu sei, mas temos mais a ver com o Vale do Tejo (Santarém ou Portalegre), que com Coimbra, Guarda, etc. É a zona sul do distrito de Castelo Branco abaixo da Gardunha (Alto Tejo)
> Por alguma coisa os concelhos a sul da Gardunha, são Diocese de Portalegre/Castelo Branco e os a norte da mesma são da Diocese da Guarda. O padres lá tinham as suas razões!
> Ainda na semana passada no Interior Norte e Centro o tema era a neve (quando aqui nevar é um acontecimento raríssimo) enquanto a sul era a chuva que interessava.
> No Verão é a mesma coisa. São as temperaturas superiores a 43 ºC, que mais uma vez tem a haver  novamente com o Sul.
> Por peço desculpa a quem está no fórum por colocar aqui a informação relativa a Vila Velha de Ródão.



Penso que não tem mal nenhum postares no Seguimento Sul, estás no limite entre os dois seguimentos! 

De facto tens razão quando dizes que essa zona identifica-se climaticamente mais com o que se passa a Sul do que com o que se passa no mais a Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Continua a chover, fraco a moderado. O Rio Caia leva mais uma boa cheia mas não tão grande como na passada sexta-feira.

O vento já sopra apenas fraco, ambiente fresco.
Tatual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

Continua a chuva 
Agora moderada 
Vento fraco 
Acumulado de 24,4 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

Dia fraco de chuva como já esperava...
nem aos 10mm cheguei
(9,4mm)


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

entrada de noroeste não dá nada... provavelmente nem deve chover.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mar 2018 às 20:20)

Começa a chover forte em Faro (cidade) e o vento continua fraco, a rondar os 15/20 km/h ( felizmente)

Nem 5 mm devem cair dps de passar a linha de chuva...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

Por aqui deixou cerca de 6mm nas Fontes e 4mm em Carvoeiro.
Rajada máxima de 78km/h.

Agora para os lados de Faro está a ganhar mais força novamente.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

passou o filamento que era a parte mais ativa... deixou 2mm, agora vai entrar a palha que é a chuva miudinha.

2mm nem sequer é uma frente... é um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Cai um aguaceiro agora, com o nevoeiro bastante cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 21:12)

Aqui em Monchique ...
29,9 mm
Ainda chuvisca 
Nevoeiro 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

3mm.

a ver se marcamos 5mm.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

Ainda chuvisca 
Isto aqui parece o norte ! Xiiiiii
31,5 mm só hoje !
Temperatura em descida 9,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda chuvisca
> Isto aqui parece o norte ! Xiiiiii
> 31,5 mm só hoje !
> Temperatura em descida 9,0°C
> ...



O joselamego atrai a chuva..para o ano a malta quer-te ali para os lados de Mértola que é onde tem chovido pouco.


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

MikeCT disse:


> O joselamego atrai a chuva..para o ano a malta quer-te ali para os lados de Mértola que é onde tem chovido pouco.


Cuidado com a necessidade de arranjar stock primeiro.
Por aquilo que soava em surdina era para cada 10mm/m2 de precipitação tinha de haver 1mm/m2 de medronho. Más línguas.


----------



## joselamego (14 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

33 mm

Posso dividir ...
Beja, Serpa, Mértola , etc etc 
Quem precisa mais ????


----------



## JCARL (15 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

O evento de 14/03/2018 rendeu 33 mm, das 00:00:00 às 23:59:59 utc.
Não foi mau, para além de ter provocado mais uma inundação na baixa da Ribeira do Açafal.
Já deve dar para encher também a Barragem da Coutada/Tamujais, que estava a 94,16 % de capacidade total às 15:30 utc.


----------



## frederico (15 Mar 2018 às 03:28)

Que diferenca, no litoral do sotavento nem deve ter chegado aos 5 mm em alguns locais, de facto nao se pode esperar muito de frentes de Noroeste, quando passam o Caldeirao ja vao sem forca.

Quando a Monchique, com media acima de 1000 mm em partes das serra, 350 mm nao e la muito, tendo em conta os meses secos que estao para tras.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Abertas de sol, com o céu parcialmente nublado
9,7ºC
Esta madrugada um pequeno aguaceiro, rendeu 0,7 mm

Dados de precipitação desde :

Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm

27 fev – 30,6 mm

28 fev – 43,7 mm

1 mar – 23,8 mm

2 mar – 28,6 mm

3 mar – 17,2 mm

4 mar – 33,3 mm

5 mar – 8,1 mm

6 mar – 5,1 mm

7 mar – 36,7 mm

8 mar – 17,3 mm

9 mar – 45,8 mm

10 mar – 19,2 mm

11 mar – 10,4 mm

12 mar – 2,1 mm

13 mar -  6,1 mm

14 mar – 33,5 m

*Total: 385,3 mm*


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 10:00)

Aguaceiro de granizo neste momento 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

O aguaceiro de granizo veio acumular 1,7 mm 
11,2°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Novo aguaceiro a cair em Monchique 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Períodos de aguaceiros , intercalados com abertas de sol ...
Acumulado de 3,3 mm 
12,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (15 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

O evento de ontem rendeu 21,0 mm e hoje já caíram mais 2,0 mm. Tem sido sempre a acumular neste mês, o resultado é que a barragem Monte da Rocha estava nos 8% e hoje já está perto dos 19% e continua a aumentar a reserva nos próximos dias mesmo que não chova. Bem bom!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

Boa Tarde,
Um aguaceiro por volta das 8h, mas de resto foi uma manhã de sol e algum vento, bom para secar a roupa. 
Agora, está assim:
Sul:





Oeste:





*12,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

Que grande chuvada com algum granizo, temperatura a descer a pique.
Estão *10,3ºC* e continua a descer.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

Neste momento, células com eco amarelo em aproximação de NW:





Vai chuviscando!
*10,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Células tão pequenas e localizadas. Aqui caiu uma chuvada monumental, entretanto na estação de referência nada acumulou, sendo o acumulado do dia 2.9mm.
Aqui deverá ser de 5/6mm.
Está assim, agora:





Mais uma descida significativa da temperatura, estão atualmente *8,3ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Boa noite,
Aguaceiros
acumulado de 4,2 mm
temperatura atual de 10ºC
86% hR


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

5 mm acumulado neste momento!


----------



## comentador (15 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite,

O acumulado de hoje foi de 3,0 mm. A tarde foi de sol com alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade e um aguaceiro e com vento fraco.

Desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro até ao momento o acumulado em Alvalade é de: 189,0 mm.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 21:32)

5,1 mm acumulados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

A noite segue fresca e bastante húmida. O céu está limpo e o vento é praticamente nulo.
Tatual: *5,4ºC
100% hr
*
A estação de referência segue com* 140mm* mensais e e desde dia 26,* 180mm*. Entretanto, nada como ter uma estação mesmo aqui em casa pois houve situações em que aqui chovia bastante e o acumulado nesta mesma estação, nem mexia. No entanto, são valores fantásticos para esta zona, e ainda mais depois de meses e meses com acumulados miseráveis.
*

*


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 01:05)

Boa noite 
8,3°C
Chuviscos 
1,1 mm acumulado desde meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia,
Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro com algum granizo. Também choveu de madrugada.
Acumulado de *2.2mm*
Tatual: *4,1°C*


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia ,
Madrugada de aguaceiros ,
3,3 mm acumulado 
8,3°C

Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (16 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

Pelas 8h20 passou uma célula jeitosinha por Odemira. Deixou muita água, trovoada e algum granizo.
Agora está mais nublado, mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo agora


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,
Tarde algo ventosa mas praticamente sem chuva, as células passaram todas ao lado.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas hoje...
Começo por uma célula que passou na zona de Portalegre por volta das 15:30h:









Esta foi a que deu o granizo que o @Davidmpb reportou, tirada quando ainda estava em desenvolvimento:




Entretanto, outra que passou ao lado mas ainda deu uns chuviscos:




E um arco-íris:




Já fora do tema da instabilidade...
Nascentes já a deitar a água fora:




Ribeira de Caia:




Barragens pequenas completamente cheias:








Como é bom ver os campos tão verdes e tudo bem abastecido








_____________________
Neste momento, muito sol. Só já espero chuva de madrugada.
*2.6mm*
Tatual:* 13,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Boa tarde, máxima de 13,8°C
Atual de 11°C
74% HR 
......
Dia com muitas abertas de sol 
Apenas caíram aguaceiros de madrugada , acumulando 3,3 mm

Total do (26 fev até hoje)

393,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

Neste momento 

10,6°C

3,3 mm acumulado 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Boas,
neste momento cai um aguaceiro, não contava
temperatura em descida
10,1ºC

3,8 mm acumulado


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

hoje entre Conceição e Pechão, portanto aqui nos quintais de Faro... belo aguaceiro por volta das 15:30... até granizo caiu.

E foi estranho porque era uma nuvem que cobria apenas 2/5 do céu, a zona central. Choveu bem.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2018 às 20:26)

Amanhã, grande expectativa sobre a chuva forte que VAI (pode) cair. 

Sobre o tornado... na estrada a penha do lado direito junto das hortas e a sair de Faro ainda lá estão os muros partidos pelo vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, caíram 2 aguaceiros durante a tarde, que renderam 2 mm com algum granizo, o último por volta das 15h35m. Está frescote. A ver se a Páscoa traz o sol e o calor, já apetece. 

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Amanhã, vem a tempestade sem nome, parece mais violenta que a Gisele.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

Boas,
Enquanto a chuva não chega, a noite segue com céu limpo e fresca. 
Estão *5,1°C *com uma ligeira brisa. 
100% hr


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Boa noite ,
Já chove por Monchique 
0,3 mm
9,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 07:48)

Pequeno aguaceiro por Ourique. Pelo que vejo no radar, o dia promete.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados a subir 
Cai persistente 
3,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 08:47)

O vento é insuportável. Cada aguaceiro qe apanhei era com cada descarga de água! Agora na Boavista dos Pinheiros o céu está muito nublado e muito vento!


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 09:04)

Chove bastante 
5,8 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mar 2018 às 09:20)

Acabou de cair uma chuvada, acompanhada de vento forte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

Bem, temos Hugo ou não? Não vejo comunicado no site do IPMA, estou confuso...

Seja lá como for será uma coisa moderada...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

Continua a chuva 
9,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

10,5 mm
Sempre a subir !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Por Faro até está uma manhã calma... Tem havido períodos de chuva moderada mas existe uma certa claridade na rua. Não está aquele dia encoberto, para já...
Mais a norte, pelas serras é capaz de estar pior...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, madrugada e manhã de boa chuva. 
Agora já não chove e o sol até vai tentando espreitar, está assim:
A parte mais ativa a ir para sul:






Estão *12,0ºC* e o vento já esteve mais forte, também não faz cá falta. 

Amigos do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve aproveitem esta bela chuva, que ainda tanta falta faz.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 11:09)

Aqui em Monchique 
13,6 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## grandeurso (17 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Parece que por Serpa está a bombar bem, já vai em 10 mm.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

14,9 mm
Chuva moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (17 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

Manhã dominada por aguaceiros fracos, será que a tarde promete mais?


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

22,7 mm 
Sempre a subir !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

Por aqui, vai chovendo e o vento já sopra bem, com algumas rajadas. O IPMA subiu para laranja o aviso para o vento, no Algarve.

A estação do Porto de Faro, já regista rajadas de 70 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 13:08)

Walker disse:


> Manhã dominada por aguaceiros fracos, será que a tarde promete mais?


 Estou admirado de não estar a chover mais por aí... O radar também engana...


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Em relação à chuva dos últimos tempos... ainda não é demais termos mais umas chuvadas! Por exemplo, na zona de Loulé os nascentes ainda não correm! Ainda não tive oportunidade de ir ao interior do barrocal ver se já alguns "olhos" de água já rebentaram. O ano passado em Janeiro/Fevereiro havia água por todos os lados!

Ainda assim muito fraco...conheço nascentes que correm pontualmente em situações de muita pluviosidade que há anos não os vejo correr...

Os últimos anos devem ter sido 2001/2002  e 2009/2010 em que estes correram! Bom se calhar está dentro da média e será para o ano


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

11,4mm parece-me que o melhor já passou


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Boas,
Monchique , chuva moderada 
29,6 mm
Não há vento , apenas chuva contínua 
11,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Chove moderado a forte sem parar desde as 9h. E pelo radar a coisa está para durar!


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

Continua , continua , continua 
32 mm
Sempre a abrir !  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (17 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Desde as 13h a cair mais moderada, sempre certinha. Se isto fosse a pedido, eram três dias assim durante a próxima semana!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 14:26)

Por Faro vai chovendo fraco e com bastante claridade que quase parece que o sol quer passar por entre as nuvens...
No entanto, olhando para Norte aqui para a serra de Monte Figo está muito muito escuro! Deve de haver bons acumulados por essa serra fora!


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

33,4 mm 
Chuva moderada 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

joselamego disse:


> 33,4 mm
> Chuva moderada
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Possa queres a chuva toda só para ti...


----------



## luicchi (17 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa queres a chuva toda só para ti...


Calma Luis .....ela vai a caminha daí .... vais ter rega daqui a um pouco ...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

joselamego disse:


> 33,4 mm
> Chuva moderada



Excelente!
O perigo de ter de racionar água durante o verão está afastado nessa zona do Algarve. O abastecimento da população e das zonas turísticas está assegurado.
Agora é pedir um melhor uso da água, mais poupança para que, na eventualidade de uma seca futura, ela seja bem utilizada.

Vamos ver se entre a chuva de hoje e a de 2ª feira as coisas se compõem definitivamente.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa queres a chuva toda só para ti...


Aqui cai desde as 9 h manhã sem parar !
34,4 mm 
Posso dividir por todos !
Já passei dos 400 mm desde o início deste evento ( 26 fev )

Atenção que aqui em Monchique devido serra cai mais ...tem zonas do Algarve que chove menos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

luicchi disse:


> Calma Luis .....ela vai a caminha daí .... vais ter rega daqui a um pouco ...


Pois já chegou!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui cai desde as 9 h manhã sem parar !
> 34,4 mm
> Posso dividir por todos !
> Já passei dos 400 mm desde o início deste evento ( 26 fev )
> ...


Boas joselamego! Ainda há quem pense que o Algarve é plano e é só praia, enfim...Monchique é um dos paraísos Algarvios! Irrita-me é o alastrar de eucaliptos que há por aí...nem vou falar mais para ver se esqueço...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Dados do pluviómetro da minha estação Netatmo 

35,9 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas joselamego! Ainda há quem pense que o Algarve é plano e é só praia, enfim...Monchique é um dos paraísos Algarvios! Irrita-me é o alastrar de eucaliptos que há por aí...nem vou falar mais para ver se esqueço...


É verdade Trovoadas, infelizmente vê-se muito eucalipto ...

Continua a chuva sempre certinha !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui.
Notável arrefecimento, estão *10,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Minha estação no WU
Dados de precipitação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Ultrapassei o máximo deste ano em precipitação num só dia ....
Continua a chuva !
Já levo 46,1 mm desde a meia noite 
11,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

No Wu 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (17 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Não consigo entrar no site do IPMA, não sei porque! O radar promete a continuação da chuva aqui por estas bandas? Alguém!


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

Walker disse:


> Não consigo entrar no site do IPMA, não sei porque! O radar promete a continuação da chuva aqui por estas bandas? Alguém!


Espero que sim. A Rocha tem enchido bem e espero que continue assim...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

Chuva forte por Monchique !
Os acumulados sobem e sobem 
Nunca vi tanto acumulado num só dia ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Continua a cair fraca a moderada, certinha. 
*7mm
9,3ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

Boa tarde pessoal
Hoje pela Manta Rota já levo 22 mm de acumulação.. A tarde promete ainda muita água.
O total de Março vai nos 192mm. 
O total desde 26 de Fevereiro vai nos 260mm
O total do ano hidrográfico vai nos 460mm+/-

A Barragem do Beliche e de Odeleite estão já na cota 48.7m. Faltam 3.3m para o NPA. Depois do dia de hoje que tanta chuva está a deixa na serra penso que o NPA será possivel ainda este mês De salientar ainda que a cota subiu 1.2 metros nas últimos 8 dias quase sem chover...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

Continua .....
53,9 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 16:47)

Por Faro chove moderado e puxado a vento!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Ribeira do Cotovio...a caminho do Monte da Rocha...





Fonte:


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

56,9 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Boas, por aqui, chuva mas o pior é mesmo o vento até assobia. 

A minha estação tocou o alarme de tempestade, a última vez que tocou foi 2 h antes do tornado no dia 4.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 17:18)

Existe algumas ocorrências entre Portimão e Sagres, com quedas de árvores, em Aljezur e Monchique existem movimentos de massa.

Movimento de massa na Praia da Rocha.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Chuva moderada !
O vento por vezes com rajadas, mas espaçadas
Nevoeiro que reduz a visibilidade 

62,0 mm acumulado , só hoje


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

pouca chuva...
muito vento.

pode ser que mude até ao final do dia mas vendo o radar isto está perto de terminar.


----------



## MikeCT (17 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

Por Faro (cidade) vai já chovendo à algumas horas mas nada de muito bruto
Acumulado de 9,6mm com algum vento. Rajada máx. de 59.5 km/h


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

@joselamego 62,0mm num dia?!!!!

Quase tanto como o que tive aqui durante a Ana em que acumulei 70mm's!!

Muito bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva moderada !
> O vento por vezes com rajadas, mas espaçadas
> Nevoeiro que reduz a visibilidade
> 
> 62,0 mm acumulado , só hoje


Impressionante! Aí deve ser água por todo o lado... e a imagem de satélite promete!


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Luso Meteo disse:


> @joselamego 62,0mm num dia?!!!!
> 
> Quase tanto como o que tive aqui durante a Ana em que acumulei 70mm's!!
> 
> Muito bom!





Num só dia Luso Meteo
Acumulado para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Mar 2018 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Num só dia Luso Meteo
> Acumulado para mais tarde recordar!



Se até por aqui em baixo, no _Algarve_, tem chovido todo o santo dia, imagino por aí na Serra (o "Minho" do Sul) !!...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Se até por aqui em baixo, no _Algarve_, tem chovido todo o santo dia, imagino por aí na Serra (o "Minho" do Sul) !!...


Eu sei, se aí no litoral algarvio , junto mar chove , aqui na serra é um rio....
As estradas é só água, os campos água 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

Amigos,
As estradas aqui na vila : 
Água, campos cheios de água , jardins alagados ....as ruas parecem rios....
Água por todo o lado! 

67,7 mm 

Está incrível isto !!!!!!!;







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

Parou de chover agora, tal como previsto foi a tarde toda com chuva fraca/moderada. Durante a noite é que choveu menos do que aquilo que estava previsto mas pronto, acontece! Chuva excelente para os nascentes. 
Acumulado de *8.4mm*.

Sigo com,* 7,6ºC* e o vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

*Summary
Mar 17, 2018*


Temperatura 13.1 °C 
Ponto de Orvalho 12.6 °C 
Humidade 98% 

Precipitação 68.6 mm -- --


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Isto é o inferno em água!
A ligação Odemira - Reliquias está cortada: duas ribeiras galgaram.
A ribeira de Vale de Gomes parece um rio, bem maior que o Mira!
A estrada de Garvão - Ourique está cheia de água e pedras, dizem que está complicado de atravessar


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Amigos,

71,2 mm
Ainda continua a cair água dos céus!


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:12)

Não há fome que não dê em fartura.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> 71,2 mm
> Ainda continua a cair água dos céus!


Maravilha! Até os cães bebem água de pé 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:18)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Maravilha! Até os cães bebem água de pé
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk




É água até não mais acabar
Jesus!
Nas ruas é só água por todo o lado!
Até eu bebo água , abro a boca e bebo do céu!


----------



## srr (17 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

joselamego disse:


> É água até não mais acabar
> Jesus!
> Nas ruas é só água por todo o lado!
> Até eu bebo água , abro a boca e bebo do céu!



as ribeiras vao dar problemas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

Impressionante, a força do vento. Cada rajada, que mete medo. A luz, só pisca. 

Muitas ocorrências no Algarve, principalmente no concelho de Faro, devido a quedas de árvores.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Acabou a chuva
Terminou !

Acumulado de 74,1 mm
só hoje!

É água por todo o lado!


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Acabou a chuva
Terminou !

Acumulado de 74,1 mm
só hoje!

É água por todo o lado!


srr disse:


> as ribeiras vao dar problemas?




Em algumas zonas talvez!


----------



## WindMaster (17 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

E vento no Algarve?  No passa nada??

Quem acerta?

Rajada máx

HARMONIE-AROME 21 horas









WRF 17 horas









AROME 18 horas


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:45)

Terminou a chuva !

Acumulados ....

Na minha estação Netatmo
E no WU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Maravilha! Até os cães bebem água de pé
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Nunca vi nenhum beber água deitado....


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Ainda chove ! 
Vão caindo pingas!
Restos, digamos!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (17 Mar 2018 às 19:59)

Boa noite!

Verdadeiro dia de Inverno como não se via há muito! Chuva e mais chuva durante todo o dia. Acumulado 35,0 mm. E com este valor já atingimos os 200 mm desde o dia 26 de fevereiro. Amanhã confirmo o valor exacto. Agora sim, os solos estão completamente saturados, é água por todo o lado, as ribeiras e valas vão cheias de água. Chuva abençoada e esta tarde choveu com total ausência de vento.


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 20:03)

Ligação Garvão - Ourique tranquila. As ribeiras transbordam em todo o lado, mas sem interferir com o trânsito.
Há uma zona antes da chegada a Ourique que está parcialmente cortada devido a umas enormes poças de água. Mas está lá a GNR e a Proteçao Civil. Controlado, portanto.

Levei 2 horas a chegar a Ourique. Num percuso que devia de ser de 50min. Mas o que vale é que está tudo bem.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

vamm disse:


> Ligação Garvão - Ourique tranquila. As ribeiras transbordam em todo o lado, mas sem interferir com o trânsito.
> Há uma zona antes da chegada a Ourique que está parcialmente cortada devido a umas enormes poças de água. Mas está lá a GNR e a Proteçao Civil. Controlado, portanto.
> 
> Levei 2 horas a chegar a Ourique. Num percuso que devia de ser de 50min. Mas o que vale é que está tudo bem.


Abençoada chuva hoje no Alentejo e Algarve ......
Um dia em grande !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> Abençoada chuva hoje no Alentejo e Algarve ......
> Um dia em grande !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tu vê se te acalmas aí para os algarves que o Mira hoje de manhã já ia bem cheio e com estas chuvas acredito que saia fora


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

vamm disse:


> Tu vê se te acalmas aí para os algarves que o Mira hoje de manhã já ia bem cheio e com estas chuvas acredito que saia fora


Ainda bem amigo que vai cheio ...
Se calhar trouxe sorte a minha vinda para o Algarve 
E a chuva também se arrastou para Odemira , e demais  Alentejo e Algarve !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

joselamego disse:


> É água até não mais acabar
> Jesus!
> Nas ruas é só água por todo o lado!
> Até eu bebo água , abro a boca e bebo do céu!


Bem vindo ao Algarve José


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bem vindo ao Algarve José


Obrigado amigo , Gil_algarvio!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

E vai rodada de Medronho para todos ....
Quem quer ?
Valeu o dia ! 
Todos merecem medronho !!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 20:20)

Só digo isso porque há muita gente que pensa que no Algarve não chove. Ahahah.

Estou com 34mm na Manta Rota.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Dados de precipitação acumulada:

Janeiro / fevereiro / março (até o dia de hoje)

*588,5 mm *


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

vamm disse:


> Ligação Garvão - Ourique tranquila. As ribeiras transbordam em todo o lado, mas sem interferir com o trânsito.
> Há uma zona antes da chegada a Ourique que está parcialmente cortada devido a umas enormes poças de água. Mas está lá a GNR e a Proteçao Civil. Controlado, portanto.
> 
> Levei 2 horas a chegar a Ourique. Num percuso que devia de ser de 50min. Mas o que vale é que está tudo bem.



Essa estrada de Garvão para Ourique, quando chove demais é sempre problemática e de certa forma, está associada às enxurradas de Novembro de 1997.

Por aqui, o vento é rei e já derrubou um poste de electricidade na zona de Quatrim do Norte a norte da 125 na freguesia de Moncarapacho.

Parece que ouvi um trovão ou então foi alguma coisa que voou com o vento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

Em Serpa apenas 18mm acumulados, evento nada relevante tal como esperava...


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 20:28)

Precipitação desde o dia 26 fevereiro

Dia 26 fev – 23,8 mm

27 fev – 30,6 mm

28 fev – 43, 7 mm

1 mar – 23,8 mm

2 mar – 28,6 mm

3 mar – 17,2 mm

4 mar – 33,3 mm

5 mar – 8,1 mm

6 mar – 5,1 mm

7 mar – 36,7 mm

8 mar – 17,3 mm

9 mar – 45,8 mm

10 mar – 19,2 mm

11 mar – 10,4 mm

12 mar – 2,1 mm

13 mar -  6,1 mm

14 mar – 33,5 mm

15 mar – 5,1 mm

16 mar – 3,8 mm

17 mar – 74,5 (até às 20.25 horas)

*Total de 468,7 mm 


Mês de março (1 a 17)

371,2 mm *


----------



## MikeCT (17 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Faro (cidade) 10mm acumulados. Choveu bastante tempo mas sempre chuvinha fraca. O vento tem andado pelos 40 km/h, felizmente, rajada max de 67,6 km/h


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 21:10)

Ainda continua a chover, tinha parado uns minutos e recomeçou 
75,5 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

O Jackpot hoje vai para as serras do sul! Pelas imagens que vi de Ourique aquela linha de serras captou muita precipitação e creio que o caldeirão também foi Rei hoje...

Por volta das 18h apanhei umas rajadas fortíssimas! Até o carro andava aos S'ss...


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

trovoadas disse:


> O Jackpot hoje vai para as serras do sul! Pelas imagens que vi de Ourique aquela linha de serras captou muita precipitação e creio que o caldeirão também foi Rei hoje...
> 
> Por volta das 18h apanhei umas rajadas fortíssimas! Até o carro andava aos S'ss...



Não foram só as serras de Ourique (que só tem serras a sul) que captaram. Todo o Alentejo e Algarve receberam água o dia todo! À bruta! A Barragem da Rocha já subiu 10% só neste mês! E ainda está a meter muita água. Isto sim é que é de comemorar. O Caldeirão não mete água em Ourique, mas em Odemira. E isso posso garantir: o Mira ia bem cheio!


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Todo não..... Aqui nao foi nada à bruta e apenas acumulei 18mm


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 21:49)

vamm disse:


> Não foram só as serras de Ourique (que só tem serras a sul) que captaram. Todo o Alentejo e Algarve receberam água o dia todo! À bruta! A Barragem da Rocha já subiu 10% só neste mês! E ainda está a meter muita água. Isto sim é que é de comemorar. O Caldeirão não mete água em Ourique, mas em Odemira. E isso posso garantir: o Mira ia bem cheio!


Vamos comemorar ! 
Medronho para todos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Todo não..... Aqui nao foi nada à bruta e apenas acumulei 18mm


Quanto tens de acumulados desde o dia 26 fev ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (17 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Realmente a chuva que caiu, depois das 13h sensivelmente até ao início da noite, foi brutal para a barragem da Rocha, fantástico!! Pena as cotas das barragens sairem, mensalmente e não por semana, era deveras interessante perceber o encaixe de hoje!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

Em Monte Clérigo (Aljezur) existe cheia, a ocorrência está na página Prociv. 



trovoadas disse:


> O Jackpot hoje vai para as serras do sul! Pelas imagens que vi de Ourique aquela linha de serras captou muita precipitação e creio que o caldeirão também foi Rei hoje...
> 
> Por volta das 18h apanhei umas rajadas fortíssimas! Até o carro andava aos S'ss...



Se a GNR visse ias ao balão andar aos S'ss .


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

77,4 mm acumulado!






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 22:58)

Já não chove 
Acumulado de hoje 
77,4 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

é o riacho que vai dar à praia e que inundou a travessia. 

dia de muito vento e pouca chuva aqui por Faro.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

De novo com precipitação ...
Chuvisco agora !
Foi um dia em cheio !
Até bebi para comemorar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 00:34)

Os primeiros acumulados de hoje
0,6 mm

11,6ºC
94% hr


----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2018 às 00:48)

Segundo amigos e familiares choveu bem na zona de Cacela.


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Em Serpa apenas 18mm acumulados, evento nada relevante tal como esperava...


Querias o quê? 500mm?
Nada relevante como? Um acumulado diário perto de 20mm numa das zonas mais secas do país não é relevante? 
Tens a noção que 18mm é cerca de 4% da média anual da tua zona? Foi só num dia.. 
Achas que estás no gerês onde tudo despeja água e chovem milhares de mm por ano? 
Caramba, chuva todos os dias praticamente durante um mês, e bem generosa, e continua tudo a ser fiasco. 
É mesmo de arrancar cabelos o teu nível de derrotismo! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

chove forte por Faro e o radar não mostra praticamente nada


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

trovoadas disse:


> chove forte por Faro e o radar não mostra praticamente nada


Vê aqui !






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:16)

Chuva forte por Monchique !
Acumulados a subirem 

1,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (18 Mar 2018 às 01:17)

trovoadas disse:


> chove forte por Faro e o radar não mostra praticamente nada


Apareceu no radar do Rain Radar


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:19)

Aqui está!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2018 às 01:19)

rozzo disse:


> Querias o quê? 500mm?
> Nada relevante como? Um acumulado diário perto de 20mm numa das zonas mais secas do país não é relevante?
> Tens a noção que 18mm é cerca de 4% da média anual da tua zona? Foi só num dia..
> Achas que estás no gerês onde tudo despeja água e chovem milhares de mm por ano?
> ...


O melhor a fazer é ignorar. As chamadas de atenção já são muitas e mesmo assim...
Por mais que se insista, não vale mesmo a pena...


trovoadas disse:


> chove forte por Faro e o radar não mostra praticamente nada


Tens que esperar que o radar atualize :




O timing do radar é péssimo...
*Edit*: Já agora, esta situação fez-me lembrar de algo que acho que é necessário realçar:
O radar não é exatamente "em direto". Temos sempre um atraso de 10 minutos comparado com a realidade, portanto se, por exemplo, estiver a chover torrencialmente agora, só daqui a 10 minutos é que o eco correspondente vai aparecer no radar, na zona onde moramos.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:20)

Chuva forte por Monchique !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

2,2 mm
Vai caindo certinha !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 01:50)

Chuva forte !
5,5 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2018 às 03:19)

Calma, calma...

Serpa esta no ponto mais seco do Alentejo, alias todo o Vale do Guadiana e ribeiras adjacentes nessa regiao estao numa area de precipitacao inferior a 500 mm. Beja, por exemplo, ja tem mais de 550 mm de media anual. O litoral alentejano ainda tem mais, tal como o norte do Alentejo. Contudo para o interior a precipitacao volta a subir, devido a barreira proporcionada plea serra Morena. 

O que ajuda normalmente a repor as medias na zona de Serpa sao os eventos convectivos, a serra Morena em estacoes de transicao e um ninho de trovoadas.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 07:57)

Bom dia ,
Acordei com o barulho de muita chuva ...
Pelo que vejo no histórico da estação choveu toda a madrugada ..
O meu pluviômetro está assinalar nesta hora, 36,4 mm.
Estou de boca aberta !!!
Tanta água ! 
Ontem foram acumulados de 77,4 mm e agora já levo 36,4 mm.
Está terra é só água a transbordar !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 09:22)

Já não chove !
Foi toda a noite a chover e forte !
36,9 mm acumulados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

joselamego disse:


> Já não chove !
> Foi toda a noite a chover e forte !
> 36,9 mm acumulados
> 
> ...


Bom dia! O que tenho reparado é que a previsão é sempre bastante inferior ao acumulado...


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! O que tenho reparado é que a previsão é sempre bastante inferior ao acumulado...


A previsão é da estação Netatmo .
Deve ser previsão feita a partir de algum modelo que não sei qual ...
Mas os acumulados estão corretos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

joselamego disse:


> A previsão é da estação Netatmo .
> Deve ser previsão feita a partir de algum modelo que não sei qual ...
> Mas os acumulados estão corretos !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim isso eu sei, o que quero dizer é que os modelos nem sequer se aproximam do que realmente chove...


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim isso eu sei, o que quero dizer é que os modelos nem sequer se aproximam do que realmente chove...


Mesmo o modelo gfs ou ECM não tem dado previsões certas aqui para Monchique ...
Ainda ontem nas saídas todas o gfs não acertou para Monchique ...
Tive 77,4 mm e gfs prévia menos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

joselamego disse:


> Mesmo o modelo gfs ou ECM não tem dado previsões certas aqui para Monchique ...
> Ainda ontem nas saídas todas o gfs não acertou para Monchique ...
> Tive 77,4 mm e gfs prévia menos !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tenho reparado que dá sempre uma grande discrepância...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Acordei com o barulho de muita chuva ...
> Pelo que vejo no histórico da estação choveu toda a madrugada ..
> O meu pluviômetro está assinalar nesta hora, 36,4 mm.
> ...




Grandes acumulados aí na serra! 
Tens a certeza que não tens a mangueira direta para o pluviómetro? 

Agora a sério? O local onde tens o pluvio está bem seguro e não abana? É que são uns acumulados bem significativos e se estiver a contabilizar bem (o que não duvido), são valores muito bons mesmo.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

Boa tarde ,
Muitas abertas de sol ( lado de Portimão ) algumas nuvens ( lados de Ourique e Odemira) 
Céus com tons azuis, brancos e cinzas ....
12,6°C
78% HR 

Acumulado de hoje ( madrugada até  início da manhã )
36,9 mm


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 14:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Grandes acumulados aí na serra!
> Tens a certeza que não tens a mangueira direta para o pluviómetro?
> 
> Agora a sério? O local onde tens o pluvio está bem seguro e não abana? É que são uns acumulados bem significativos e se estiver a contabilizar bem (o que não duvido), são valores muito bons mesmo.


Olá ecobcg,
Tem chovido bem aqui...
O pluviômetro está seguro, com uma proteção ....
não mexe ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

joselamego disse:


> Olá ecobcg,
> Tem chovido bem aqui...
> O pluviômetro está seguro, com uma proteção ....
> não mexe !
> ...



Boa!  

(Olha... se puderes, dá aí resposta à mensagem privada que te enviei sff)


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Agreste, não sabes se houve cheias ontem na ribeira de Aljezur? Com o que choveu na Serra de Monchique e mesmo por lá seria de esperar que galgasse as margens, pelo menos...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Boas,
Célula neste momento a NW:





Tem estado um ambiente agradável mas agora a temperatura vai descendo, estão *12,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

Apenas deu chuviscos e ventania, acabou por ir para a serra.
A temperatura ainda teve uma boa descida, de 14,8ºC para *11,3ºC* (atuais).


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

Boas,
Depois de uma madrugada de chuva forte , o dia foi de céu temporariamente nublado com boas abertas de sol ...
Máxima de 13°C
85% HR 
1015 hPa 
Temperatura atual de 10,1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, o dia já teve algum sol, que bom.  Enjoado de tanta nuvem, de tanta água, venha o sol. 

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Ontem, acumulei 8 mm.

Este mês, segue com 155 mm.



ecobcg disse:


> Grandes acumulados aí na serra!
> Tens a certeza que não tens a mangueira direta para o pluviómetro?
> 
> Agora a sério? O local onde tens o pluvio está bem seguro e não abana? É que são uns acumulados bem significativos e se estiver a contabilizar bem (o que não duvido), são valores muito bons mesmo.



A estação @joselamego  está bem, já que existe esta estação em Casais https://www.wunderground.com/person...IMONCHIQ8#history/s20180301/e20180318/mcustom , tem ainda um acumulado superior a ele, com 366.5 mm contra os 347 mm, desde de 1 de Março até agora.

Ontem, a estação de Casais acumulou 96.3 mm contra os 77.2 mm.  Logo, o troféu vai para Casais que fica mais a SW de Monchique na estrada que vai para Marmelete.


----------



## comentador (18 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Boa noite! O acumulado de ontem em Alvalade foi de 31,5 mm. Hoje o dia amanheceu com alguns chuviscos e durante a tarde com boas abertas de sol.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia já teve algum sol, que bom.  Enjoado de tanta nuvem, de tanta água, venha o sol.
> 
> Máxima: 17.8ºC
> mínima: 12.8ºC
> ...





A estação do amigo de Casais é a vencedora! Lá chove mais do que em Monchique....
Mas eu não me queixo, choveu bem por aqui estás 3 semanas!


----------



## joselamego (18 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

*Dados da estação Netatmo:*


*Março ( 1 a 18)*

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA
*411.2430 mm*


*DIAS DE CHUVA*
18 dias

*DIA MAIS CHUVOSO*
77.6010 mm , 17/03/2018

*Precipitação acumulada hoje*

36,9 mm 

*Temperatura atual*

8,9ºC

89% hR


----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2018 às 07:12)

Ontem foi um dia bom, parcialmente nublado, algum solinho. Deu para acalmar do dia anterior 
Hoje vamos a ver...


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia,
Aqui em Monchique já ameaça chuvisco ...
Mínima de 8,6°C
Atual de 9,5°C
92% HR 
Céu muito nublado, com nevoeiro e neblinas matinais ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2018 às 08:23)

Eis que apanhei o único aguaceiro da zona, entre Reliquias e Odemira, sempre a chover moderado. 
O céu em Ourique tinha melhor aspecto, com solinho e tal. Agora em Odemira está muito nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Manhã de chuva e nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida.


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

Boas,
Nevoeiro, neblinas 
Chuviscou 
Acumulado de 0,2 mm
10,2°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Está chuviscar 
0,6 mm acumulado 
11,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia

De Samora até Marvão sempre com chuva.

Imagens da zona no Barrieiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

Chuva forte neste momento 
Não contava ....
Acumulados a subir ..
1,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

Continua a cair certinha.
13mm


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

Depois de uma paragem da chuva 
Ela regressou !
Acumulado de 1,8 mm 
12,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Continua a chover 
2,7 mm acumulado 
Temperatura estável 12,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Há 1h que chove por Odemira. Vamos a ver se não dá problemas de novo


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Acumulado de 5,3 mm
Continua a chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Boa Tarde,
Os modelos não davam mais que 3mm para aqui e eu não esperava mais que isso, muito menos uma cheia. 
Passei por lá por volta das 13h e ainda estava a subir:





Entretanto, lá voltei passado 1 hora, depois de um aguaceiro forte:
















Esta ponte fica mesmo abaixo do local onde as duas ribeiras se juntam, até mete medo a força da água:








água a vir de todo o lado:








E os cursos de água a correrem bem:




___________________
O acumulado na estação de referência é de *7.3mm*. Na serra como é óbvio é sempre mais, mas esta é a prova de que, cada pinga de água leva a isto.
O sol vai espreitando e o vento tem-se intensificado, estão* 14,3ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

joralentejano disse:


> O acumulado na estação de referência é de *7.3mm*.



Arrisco dizer que, no nosso concelho deverão ter caído entre os 30/40 mm durante toda a manhã, dada a quantidade de água que todos os cursos de água levavam às 13 h.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Arrisco dizer que, no nosso concelho deverão ter caído entre os 30/40 mm durante toda a manhã, dada a quantidade de água que todos os cursos de água levavam às 13 h.


É a desvantagem de não ter uma estação mesmo em casa. 
Em Portalegre foram os seguintes acumulados:
Portalegre (cidade): *24.5mm*
Portalegre: *15.4mm*
De referir também que a estação MeteoAlentejo em Marvão acumulou apenas* 5.1mm*. Sempre pensei que a zona norte da serra fosse a mais beneficiada mas foi o contrário. 
Março em Arronches, certamente também já vai acima dos 200mm, as barragens estão todas cheias, que alegria!!!


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 15:17)

Boas,
Chuva fraca ou moderada 
Acumulado de 8,1 mm
13°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Mar 2018 às 17:24)

Céu fantástico, com uma luz única, na zona de Brotas Mora, e que mudança da manhã para a tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,
Já parou de chover
Abertas de sol, já se vê algumas abertas e o sol a espreitar
Acumulado hoje de 10,2 mm
Temperatura máxima de 13,1ºC
Mínima de 8,6ºC
Atual de 11,8ºC
92% hr
--------------------------

Resumo dos dias de precipitação desde o início deste evento

22 dias de chuva 
( 26 fevereiro até dia 19 março)

Total de *518,9 mm

----------------------

Março ( 1 a 19 )

Total de 421,4 mm *


----------



## comentador (19 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Boa noite!

"Março marçagão, manhãs de Inverno e tardes de Verão" E hoje cumpriu-se o provérbio. A manhã aqui foi de Inverno com chuva e vento e a tarde foi de sol com poucas nuvens. O acumulado de hoje foi de 4,0 mm. O Total de precipitação desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro até hoje é de 214,0 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

Boas,
Vai arrefecendo, sigo com cerca de 4°c.
O vento está fraco/nulo se o mesmo não aparecer durante a noite, é geada na certa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Já parou de chover
> Abertas de sol, já se vê algumas abertas e o sol a espreitar
> Acumulado hoje de 10,2 mm
> ...


Isto saiu ainda melhor que as tuas previsões para o mês de Março amigo, acumulados literalmente de sonho

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> "Março marçagão, manhãs de Inverno e tardes de Verão" E hoje cumpriu-se o provérbio. A manhã aqui foi de Inverno com chuva e vento e a tarde foi de sol com poucas nuvens. O acumulado de hoje foi de 4,0 mm. O Total de precipitação desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro até hoje é de 214,0 mm.


Uma enorme lufada de ar fresco para essa zona que tanto precisava, a natureza tira, a mesma devolveu quando  já quase ninguém acreditava que viesse tanta precipitação num curto espaço de tempo! A famosa lei da compensação existe mesmo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2018 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui, o dia ainda teve aguaceiros fracos no início da tarde, que renderam 1 mm.

A partir das 00h15 até 03h da manhã,vai haver um simulacro no Aeroporto de Faro.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/03/aeroporto-de-faro-testa-plano-de-emergencia-em-simulacro/


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isto saiu ainda melhor que as tuas previsões para o mês de Março amigo, acumulados literalmente de sonho
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Nunca imaginei ter tanto acumulado em 3 semanas ...
Sei que em Monchique devido à serra chove mais...mas tanto nunca pensei ! 
Um sonho tornado realidade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Temperatura atual 6,3°C
Céu limpo 
1019 hPa 
Acumulado de precipitação 10,2 mm 
78% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-0,3ºC* e geada...










Só tenho oportunidade de tirar foto aos telhados mas os campos aqui à volta devem estar bem branquinhos, como é normal.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2018 às 08:20)

Por Faro (cidade) ontem apenas 0.8mm. O mês de Março segue com 145,6mm, mais os 3 dias de Fevereiro (26,27 e 28) temos 198,8mm.
Recorde absoluto de dias consecutivos com precipitação, na minha estação, embora ultimamente seja pouca. 22 dias!


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia ,
Céu com algumas nuvens mas o sol vai rompendo e iluminando neste primeiro dia de primavera !
Mínima de 5,5°C
Atual de 8,9°C
A primavera inicia-se às 16.15 h


Primavera: Flores, cores e amores

Naquela manhã, folhas emplumadas
desabrochavam em flores.

Algo maravilhoso florescia,
ondulando em redor.

Havia cravos, cravinas, pétalas,
nomes maravilhosos.

Flores, cores, brilhos surpreendentes
Estímulos e sensações únicas
Repletas de magia e perfumes
A natureza em todo o seu esplendor

Era a Primavera a caminhar
a passos largos, a sorrir,
a dançar lado a lado
com versos de poeta 

Estação de mil cores 
Em que cada flor renasce
Em que os rouxinóis cantam
Construindo ninhos de amor

José Silva

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

De manhã estava um céu limpinho e gelado. Algumas zonas mais baixas tinham geada 
Agora começou a cair um belo aguaceiro na Boavista dos Pinheiros


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Uauuuu...
Caiu chuvisco 
Não contava !
Acumulou 0,3 mm
10,2°C
.....

E está heim!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

Já acabou o chuvisco ...
0,4 mm
O sol já começa a querer aparecer !
Oiço passarinhos a cantar !

9,1°C

(23 dias seguidos de precipitação) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

joselamego disse:


> Nunca imaginei ter tanto acumulado em 3 semanas ...
> Sei que em Monchique devido à serra chove mais...mas tanto nunca pensei !
> Um sonho tornado realidade !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Completamente!! Tudo bem que já sabemos que o efeito da orografia faz a diferença, mas foi muita fruta! Ou melhor, muita chuva


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Boas,
céu limpo neste momento
De manhã ainda chuviscou e acumulou 0,4 mm
Temperatura máxima de *11,6ºC*
Mínima de *5,5ºC*
Atual de* 9,6ºC*
67% hr 

Precipitação acumulada desde 1 março até hoje

*421,8 mm*


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

6,5ºC
0.5 mm de hoje



https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ6#history


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e está frescote.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 8.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4,3°C
Atual de 4,7°C
76% HR 
1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

De manhã havia bastante geada, para minha surpresa, e o vento era gelado!
Agora sigo com céu limpo, mas o vento siberiano continua


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

Boa tarde amigos, 
Dia de céu limpo e sol ...
Máxima de 12,7°C
Atual de 11,5°C
51% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (21 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Boa noite,

Dia de Sol intenso e bem Primaveril. A temperatura mínima foi de 5,0 ºC e a máxima de 15 ºC, o vento foi fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Boas,
Noite e início de manhã com bastante vento por aqui. Entretanto, cheguei a Portalegre por volta das 8h e não havia quase vento nenhum, algo raro! O dia foi de bastante sol e agradável.
Os campos vão ficando bem floridos:





Máx: *15,8ºC*
Min:* 3,3ºC*

Tatual: *7,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2018 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,0°C
1027 hPa 
69% HR 
........
Vou até Tavira , encontro de jovens de moral , com os alunos da escola de Monchique !
........

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Parque da Feira de Tavira 
Céu limpo 
17°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

Boa noite , em Monchique 
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 15,2°C
Atual de 8,8°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (22 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de Primavera em Alvalade Sado com céu limpo durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde. A temperatura máxima foi de 16,5 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

desafio para amanhã: molhar o chão...

tarde de chuviscos.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 07:27)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro alto 
Céu muito nublado 
Deve chover a meio da manhã 
Mínima de 7,8°C
Temperatura atual de 9,4°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (23 Mar 2018 às 08:23)

3 dias de noites frias e manhãs de geada. Hoje está ameno, nublado e já cai chuvinha molha parvos na zona de Odemira


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 10:14)

Começou a chuviscar 
11,2°C
Céu nublado e nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva fraca/  chuvisco e nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

Chuva moderada 
12,2°C
4,0 mm 
95% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia,
Depois de 3 dias de sol e agradáveis, a chuva está de volta.
Ontem a mínima foi de* -1,0ºC* com geada.
Entretanto, a de hoje foi de *5,2ºC*

Tem estado a chuviscar a manhã toda mas agora é que se intensificou, o acumulado é de *2.1mm* na estação de referência.

Tatual: *12,5ºC*
96% hr


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Chuva moderada 
5,2 mm acumulado 
12,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

Continua a chuva 
13,9°C
8,9 mm 
92% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Chuva fraca a moderada 
9,9 mm acumulado 
13,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

Têm caído uns bons aguaceiros por aqui, mas o meu pluviómetro decidiu que hoje era dia de descanso.. enfim.. Por agora chove fraco e nevoeiro cerrado. 11ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Períodos de chuva fraca a moderada 
11,8°C
91% HR 
1016 hPa 
11,6 mm acumulado precipitação 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (23 Mar 2018 às 20:49)

Boa noite,

Em Alvalade do Sado dia de céu muito nublado e com períodos de chuva fraca e por vezes moderada. Ainda não confirmei o valor acumulado de precipitação,  amanhã confirmo o valor. Neste momento está a chover fraco e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Boa noite, 
11,7°C
90% HR 
Céu nublado e chuva fraca neste momento 
12,4 mm acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

A passagem da superfície frontal fria caracterizou-se sobretudo pelo vento muito forte, para além da chuva moderada.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

Boas,
Por aqui, a frente deu uma boa chuvada, mas de curta duração. O destaque vai para o vento bastante forte durante a sua passagem.
Chuva de curta duração mas que mantém tudo bem molhado e os bons caudais dos cursos de água. 

Agora, tudo mais calmo com *8,7°C*


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

A chuva começa a engrossar ...
Não esperava tanta precipitação hoje 15,0 mm acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

1,2 mm acumulado desde meia noite 
12°C 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Feira do Porco Preto em Ourique. Começou a chover pouquinho e algum vento, à passagem da dita, o vento virou e começou a meter a chuva toda para debaixo do pavilhão. Com algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes, acabou-se o concerto da Deslandes.
Continua a chover bem e com rajadas potentes.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

frentes de noroeste não rendem nada... não chegou a 2mm.

agora está ventoso mas também não deve chover nada.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

Aqui em Monchique chuva moderada 
5,9 mm 
11,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2018 às 11:54)

Bom dia
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 7,3°C
Atual de 12°C
Chuva de madrugada que acumulou 8,3 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2018 às 00:46)

Boas,
Vai chovendo em geral fraco por aqui.
*1.2mm* acumulados ontem, *0.7mm* acumulados desde a 00h. Como é normal, as frente de NW aqui não dão mais que isto. É basicamente uma décima a cada 10 minutos.   Chuva boa para os solos. 

O vento foi forte o dia todo mas agora acalmou bastante, ambiente fresco.
Tatual: *7,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2018 às 03:12)

Boa noite 
Acordei com o som da chuva 
Cai de forma fraca 
Acumulado de 3,1 mm 
9,3°C
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Choveu de madrugada 
12,6 mm 
Temperatura atual de 10,5°C
91% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (25 Mar 2018 às 08:49)

2mm.

Alguma ventania mas a pressão atmosférica já está a subir. 

resto de dia com sol.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Boas, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Acumulado desde meia noite 
de 13,2 mm
12°C
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

Boa Tarde,
Noite toda com chuva fraca. Acumulado de* 4mm*, tal como previsto.

Agora, céu com algumas nuvens e *13,2ºC*.
Venham de lá os dias primaveris, para depois no final da semana voltar a chuva e o frio.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

De Marvão com vista para a Serra da Estrela.
Impressionante a acumulação de neve, não muito percetível com estas fotos de telemóvel. Sorry 









Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Final de tarde nas caldas de Monchique 
Festival das camélias 
................. 

Monchique 
Temperatura máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 10,6°C
70% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 13,2 mm 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Boas,
As árvores vão timidamente começando a dar o ar de sua graça. Com os próximos dias mais amenos é que vai tudo florir em força. 




Final do dia ainda com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu...









Máxima de *16,3ºC*

Agora estão *11,7ºC* com vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (26 Mar 2018 às 01:07)

Boas,
céu limpo
7,2 ºC atuais
84% hr 
1022 hPa


----------



## joselamego (26 Mar 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia amigos,
Céu limpo
O sol quase a nascer 
6,2°C
89% hr
1023 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Mar 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 16,3°C
Atual de 10,7°C
Céu limpo 
79% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (26 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Tenho estado ausente por motivos profissionais, como tal não participei no fórum nestes últimos dias.

O evento chuvoso de 6ª feira acumulou em Alvalade 2,5 mm e no Sábado para Domingo acumulou 3,8 mm. Fim de semana com muito vento e frio. Hoje o dia foi bem calmo quanto ao vento.  O Sol predominou durante o dia com temperatura amena. Um belo dia de Primavera e criador para a vegetação.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,8°C
Atual de 13,3°C
71% HR 
1029 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Por Cuba, estabelecida a máxima do ano - 20.9ºC - para esta altura do ano naturalmente bastou o vento abrandar...

Edit 14:52h: já sigo com 23.4ºC... não esperava tanto!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

22,1ºC, temperatura mais alta do ano até agora.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Máxima do ano de 21,9°C
Já em descida 
21,4°C
45% HR 
.........
Amanhã vou de férias até centro e norte do país ....
Sei que vou ter chuva !
Regresso dia 8 abril ....
........
Vou acompanhando pela APP da estação Netatmo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

Final de tarde excelente.... o vento virou para Norte e as temperaturas dispararam.. 25ºC neste momento em Carvoeiro e 27ºC no sitio das Fontes.
Verdadeiro dia de praia!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (27 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Máxima do dia: 23.7ºC HR min 33%


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Boas,
Por aqui chegou aos 21,5°c, desde Outubro que não passava dos 20°c.
Felizmente, que a partir de amanhã a temperatura vai descer, ainda é cedo para o calor vir.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Boa Noite,
O dia começou fresco e com bastante orvalho. A tarde foi algo quente mas agradável, ainda assim, temperatura um pouco alta para esta altura. Aquele frio no final da semana é que também já era completamente desnecessário, isto é 8 ou 80. 
Grande amplitude térmica. Junto ao rio, nos locais mais abrigados ainda havia alguma geada. 
Máx: *25,3ºC*
Min: *3,2ºC*

Tatual: *14,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia ,
Já a caminho do centro e norte do país !
Céu limpo 
Mimosa  ( Alentejo )
7°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia!!! 
De Portalegre para Sul ... grandes bancos de nevoeiro e por cá #contrails 
El tiempo va a cambiar 








Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Os extremos máximos de ontem no país foram registados no Algarve: *26,6ºC *na EMA de Portimão (Aeródromo) e *25,8ºC *na EMA de Vila Real de Santo António. 
Um dia de quase verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e quentinho. Finalmente, chegou o calor, mas amanhã regressa o frio. 

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e quentinho. Finalmente, chegou o calor, mas amanhã regressa o frio.
> 
> Máxima: 25.2ºC
> mínima: 12.3ºC
> actual: 21.2ºC



Boa máxima, enquanto por aqui 19.8°C comparado com uns 25.2°C é frio.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima do ano de 21,9°C
> Já em descida
> ...


Boas férias, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas férias, um abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado , Manmarlopes!
Abraço .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima do ano de 21,9°C
> Já em descida
> ...


Boas férias de Páscoa, José.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas férias de Páscoa, José.


Obrigado Davidmpb

Boa Páscoa !
Abraço !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima do ano de 21,9°C
> Já em descida
> ...


Boas férias, cuidado com a estrada sobretudo o piso molhado. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas férias, cuidado com a estrada sobretudo o piso molhado.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Serra do Açor 
Sim, com o piso molhado o cuidado deve ser redobrado !
Boa Páscoa !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado Serra do Açor
> Sim, com o piso molhado o cuidado deve ser redobrado !
> Boa Páscoa !
> Abraço
> ...


E cuidado com as amêndoas, chocolates, bebidas etc... tudo com moderação.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> E cuidado com as amêndoas, chocolates, bebidas etc... tudo com moderação.


E levo medronho 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Boa noite,
Dia com alguma nebulosidade e mais fresco em relação a ontem, com máxima de 16°c.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

Boa Noite,
Dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens altas. Ainda agradável. 
Estamos a chegar ao fim do mês que salvou isto tudo, e lá subi novamente ao ponto mais alto aqui da zona. 
Comparações entre a situação anterior e a atual, depois destas chuvas. A hora do dia é que não corresponde mas foi quando consegui. 
Antes:





Agora:




Antes:




Agora, apareceu ali também uma barragem que passava totalmente despercebida, visto estar tudo seco.








A parte inicial da Barragem vista daquele local:
Antes:




Agora:




Entretanto, final da tarde com os restos da frente, notável nesta foto o efeito da orografia da serra:








E por fim, bonito Pôr do Sol:




_______________________
Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *4,8ºC*

Tatual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2018 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens altas. Ainda agradável.
> Estamos a chegar ao fim do mês que salvou isto tudo, e lá subi novamente ao ponto mais alto aqui da zona.
> Comparações entre a situação anterior e a atual, depois destas chuvas. A hora do dia é que não corresponde mas foi quando consegui.
> ...


Bela foto reportagem, um abraço.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (28 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

25ºC de máxima em Faro...

ao sol cheguei aos 28ºC.

uma tarde de verão.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

Boa noite amigos,
Dados hoje de Monchique 
APP da estação Netatmo ...






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima do ano de 21,9°C
> Já em descida
> ...


Boas férias José, não bebas muito medronho boa Páscoa para ti e para os teus

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias José, não bebas muito medronho boa Páscoa para ti e para os teus
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois não posso beber muito...ehhh
Mas domingo de Páscoa vai um copito 
Boa Páscoa amigo !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens altas. Ainda agradável.
> Estamos a chegar ao fim do mês que salvou isto tudo, e lá subi novamente ao ponto mais alto aqui da zona.
> Comparações entre a situação anterior e a atual, depois destas chuvas. A hora do dia é que não corresponde mas foi quando consegui.
> ...


Ótimos registos como sempre

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bela foto reportagem, um abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ótimos registos como sempre
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado aos dois, Abraço! 
__________________
Céu muito nublado e* 9,9ºC*. Sem vento, noite agradável.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia,
Dados de Monchique esta madrugada :
Mínima de 8°C
Atual de 9,9°C
74% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
.............
Dados da App estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

Ontem, a estação meteorológica mais quente do IPMA em Portugal Continental, foi para a mais recente e menina dos meus olhos: Olhão, EPPO com uma máxima de 25.7ºC 

Começa bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2018 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, nota-se uma camada de nuvens a oeste. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
actual: 13.1ºC

Curiosamente, ontem tive a mesma mínima, que a estação do IPMA (Olhão-EPPO), ou seja, 12.3ºC.

Resta, esperar pela chuva, para comparar.


----------



## comentador (29 Mar 2018 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Começou a chover há pouco em Alvalade Sado. O dia foi mais fresco e com períodos de céu muito nublado com vento moderado.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Boa noite,
Dados de hoje 
APP da estação Netatmo 
9,6°C atuais 
Já chove 
0,3 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens altas. Ainda agradável.
> Estamos a chegar ao fim do mês que salvou isto tudo, e lá subi novamente ao ponto mais alto aqui da zona.
> Comparações entre a situação anterior e a atual, depois destas chuvas. A hora do dia é que não corresponde mas foi quando consegui.


Excelente reportagem. Maravilhosas diferenças!


----------



## remember (29 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens altas. Ainda agradável.
> Estamos a chegar ao fim do mês que salvou isto tudo, e lá subi novamente ao ponto mais alto aqui da zona.
> Comparações entre a situação anterior e a atual, depois destas chuvas. A hora do dia é que não corresponde mas foi quando consegui.
> ...



As fotos ilustram bem as diferenças nas cores e na vegetação, boas fotos!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Excelente reportagem. Maravilhosas diferenças!





remember disse:


> As fotos ilustram bem as diferenças nas cores e na vegetação, boas fotos!


Muito Obrigado!!  Verdade, é muito bom ver estas paisagens finalmente tão verdes e cheias de vida, isto tudo foi bem merecido.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (29 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

Chove por Cuba e pelo radar parecem ser uns bons 45min...

Edit: chove forte!!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Por cá o dia resumiu-se a céu com períodos de muito nublado e foi mais fresco.
Máxima de *15,2ºC*

Entretanto, agora está a chover muito mais do que aquilo que estava previsto e também do que estava à espera. Há pouco caiu uma bela chuvada, neste momento é moderada. 
Ambiente fresco, estão *7,9ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Que valente chuvada!  Não esperava mesmo nada disto.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (30 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Por aqui rendeu 1.8mm, repartidos pelos 2 dias.
Sigo com 0.8mm desde as 0:00h. 9.4°C actuais.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 02:02)

Choveu em Monchique 
4,2 mm acumulados desde meia noite 
9,5°C
Dados da app Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (30 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

10C mas parece muito menos! O sol vai espreitando mas mesmo assim está friooo! Bom dia e boa Páscoa a todos!


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Boa tarde amigos ,
Dados de hoje 
APP da estação metereológica Netatmo :

Mínima de 8,0°C
Atual de 12,9°C
60% HR 
9,6 mm de acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

Granizada MUITO intensa por aqui, c'um caraças! 

Não chegou a acumular devido à abundância de água no chão, era muito mole também e depressa derreteu assim que começou a cair precipitação líquida, mas foi um aguaceiro muito intenso enquanto durou. Agora rajadas de vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Trovão
Também caiu granizo e fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

Agora rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui com alguma precipitação mista. (granizo e chuva)

Edit: *93 km/h*


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 16:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Agora rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui com alguma precipitação mista. (granizo e chuva)
> 
> Edit: *93 km/h*


Ventania louca


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2018 às 16:45)

O trovão nem ouvi mas vi o flash, e porque estava a cair granizo intenso tive o reflexo de tapar os ouvidos  Isto porque as duas últimas vezes que isto aconteceu o raio caiu aqui ao lado, não recomendo a experiência, só pela meteolouquisse 

7,2ºC, caiu devido ao granizo.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> O trovão nem ouvi mas vi o flash, e porque estava a cair granizo intenso tive o reflexo de tapar os ouvidos  Isto porque as duas últimas vezes que isto aconteceu o raio caiu aqui ao lado, não recomendo a experiência, só pela meteolouquisse
> 
> 7,2ºC, caiu devido ao granizo.


Aqui ouvi 3 trovões e vi os flashes.
Agora, o sol vai espreitando, mas não deve ser por muito tempo


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

forte aguaceiro de granizo com muito vento há pouco, também ouvi uns trovões mas longínquos. Aquela célula a sul daqui também está a bombar.
Agora o sol já brilha mas deve ser por pouco tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 17:33)

Boas,
Então cá ficam algumas fotos da instabilidade que tem marcado esta tarde, por aqui.





A célula que deixou granizo, chuva e vento, aguaceiro bastante intenso mas rápido:








Arco-íris




Outra célula que passou a sul daqui,  mas ainda se ouviram alguns trovões longínquos




___________________
Agora parece que vem lá mais.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Até domingo cá estou pelo Arealão, perto das Ermidas do Sado. 
Agora sigo com 12.7°c e 76%HR. 
A mínima foi de 7.0°c e a máxima de 15.3°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Que ventania!  e muita chuva...


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Está chover em Monchique 
9,7°C 
77% HR 
Dados da app Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Boas,
Parou de chover agora, boa rega! O sol ainda espreitou ao pôr do sol:




________________
Arrefeceu bem, estão *6,6ºC*.


----------



## comentador (30 Mar 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

Em Alvalade do Sado o dia foi de aguaceiros que renderam 7,2 mm. Dia ventoso e frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Os aguaceiros renderam 14,5mm.
Já não deve chover muito mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Boas, passou um aguaceiro por aqui. Que rendeu, 0.6 mm na estação do IPMA em Olhão. 
Não acumulei nada, já que o pluviómetro é de 1 mm.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2018 às 01:35)

Boas,
Dia com alguma chuva 
Acumulado de 13,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 9,5°C
82% HR 
...........    
Dados da app Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Parou de chover agora, boa rega! O sol ainda espreitou ao pôr do sol:
> 
> 
> ...



Foto maravilhosa  Parabéns


----------



## Sanxito (31 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

Bom dia.
Cá pelo Arealão sigo com 15.9°c e 50%HR.
A noite foi fresca, a mínima desceu aos 4.5°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foto maravilhosa  Parabéns


Muito Obrigado! 
____________
Boas,
Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura agradável.
Tatual: *14,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

*18°C *na Barragem do Caia com muito sol e algum vento.
Diferença enorme desde a última vez que cá estive como já era de esperar.  Mais logo coloco fotos.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Dados de hoje 
Monchique 
APP Netatmo 

Máxima de 17,5°C

9,7°C atual 
77% HR 
Acumulado de 0,2 mm 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

